# Cali connection



## Ehanley75 (Jul 20, 2013)

Are these breeders worth spending the extra money on because I notice that there prices tend to stay the same on these seed banks opposed to other breeders


----------



## kermit2692 (Jul 20, 2013)

lol nope garbage imo..all i see is bad reviews but i got a freebie and gave it a shot anyway..bhudda tahoe, more like bhudda no grow... it just stalled out and stopped doing anything at all at about 8 inches next to 3 other strains that were just fine that were not cc.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 20, 2013)

well i have heard that the tahoe og was super fire, and the chem valley kush too, so i don't know to many mixed reviews to say


----------



## highplaindriftr (Jul 21, 2013)

damn kermit, i had the same freebie and same results..what junk...lol imo "swerve" is a joke. Ive never seen any good results at all from CC, in maybe 40 beans...lots of herms. I also heard OGR is working with swerve now so watch out for OGR as well. _Ive personally grown some good ogr but seen many bad herms from him lately. _


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Jul 21, 2013)

My buddy a caregiver here in denver has a lot of fire cuts from swerves stock. Budda Tahoe, Tahoe og, white fire og, jedi kush. They are all great plants that's a bummer for those that the seeds didn't prove themselves.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 21, 2013)

Idk all the stuff I've frown from Cali con has been great .. pre 98 bubba kush, FEMS even, and the Larry og was fire as well..
Seen plenty of grows of his Tahoe and everyone says it's some straight fire..
Not so sure about his newer stuff though tbh.. that's not to say swerve couldn't use some major improvements in his customer service though..


----------



## althor (Jul 21, 2013)

I have had great plants from Cali Connection.

Just go in with a buyer beware. 

I will certainly continue growing Cali Conn gear.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 21, 2013)

98 bubba is nice but the bluedream was shit, and the chem 91 i soaked 2 beans nothing scuffed nothing so i bashed em with a hammer...


----------



## Ehanley75 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks guy I just bought some big bud x white widow ..fem from herbies don't kno the breeder and 3 auto flower bio deisl .fem from critical mass and they sent a free marzar x white rhino fem and two reg white widow x skunk 1 i new that everyone has been getting Hermes I would have never got fem seeds what are the chances they will be Hermes or even germaate for that matter for now on I think I'm going to stick with reg seeds


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 21, 2013)

I got some CC gear going right now, 91 chem I got 2 freebie 10 packs upon arrival at least 2-3 sees per pack were green and immature, I took them all out and tried popping them first knowing they would do nothing and after 2+ weeks of nada I tossed them. I popped a few others at the same time some they were just verifying what I figured would happen and the packs were free so how much can I really complain about free seeds. The next attempt at popping the 91 chem was very different. I choose 4 good looking mature looking seeds and put in wet paper towels, 3 days later as a joke I tell my wife something smartass about them and I check them and 3 of 4 had sprouted! And 2 days later the other one did as well, that was about the fastest I've ever seen beans pop. 3 of the 4 survived and are growing and doing fine looks like I have 2 different phenos but it is very early, they have not shown sex yet. 

I also popped some Jedi, good success with those and I have two different phenos, both look like sour D, kinda very sativa growth and stretch one has sativa looking leaves the other more indica looking.

both outside so no idea if they gonna herm or not but I'm very happy with both so far.


----------



## althor (Jul 21, 2013)

Ehanley75 said:


> Thanks guy I just bought some big bud x white widow ..fem from herbies don't kno the breeder and 3 auto flower bio deisl .fem from critical mass and they sent a free marzar x white rhino fem and two reg white widow x skunk 1 i new that everyone has been getting Hermes I would have never got fem seeds what are the chances they will be Hermes or even germaate for that matter for now on I think I'm going to stick with reg seeds


 There is nothing wrong with fem seeds. There are things wrong with breeders. Breeders that have shit fem seeds will generally have problem reg seeds as well.


----------



## Clankie (Jul 21, 2013)

the blue dream haze threw actual balls everywhere, like literally everywhere. i was totally underwhelmed by corleone kush. i just started the osd freebie i got, out of my love for the original sour cut, which i liked much better than the east coast cut.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 21, 2013)

Tahoe is DANKNESS in itself.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 21, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> 98 bubba is nice but the bluedream was shit, and the chem 91 i soaked 2 beans nothing scuffed nothing so i bashed em with a hammer...


Age old viability test that. Smash 'em with a hammer and if they break they won't grow. If they don't smash again to make sure they're really, really viable. It works I swear. Go check it out. The smashed ones definitely don't grow.


----------



## amgprb (Jul 21, 2013)

They are actually at the top of my list for my next order. I am really interested in 818 headband & LA Affie. They both look bomb-digity!

Anyone ever order direct from their site?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 21, 2013)

amgprb said:


> They are actually at the top of my list for my next order. I am really interested in 818 headband & LA Affie. They both look bomb-digity!
> 
> Anyone ever order direct from their site?


have you looked at the forum lately. Spam galore over there I wouldn't go thru the store would go thru the seedbanks instead.
Cali connection to me has some of the best seed reps for og. I found plenty of nice girls growing out cc gear and tahoe was hands down the best smoker.


----------



## amgprb (Jul 21, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> have you looked at the forum lately. Spam galore over there I wouldn't go thru the store would go thru the seedbanks instead.
> Cali connection to me has some of the best seed reps for og. I found plenty of nice girls growing out cc gear and tahoe was hands down the best smoker.


Thanks for lookin out. Didnt know if it was worth it to get em direct from the breeder, but I had intended to buy em from herbies.

Tahoe was THAT good, huh? Maybe i should add it to the list! I thought it looked good, but LA Affie was fuckin gorgeous, and the 818 really intrigued me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 21, 2013)

Ehanley75 said:


> Thanks guy I just bought some big bud x white widow ..fem from herbies don't kno the breeder and 3 auto flower bio deisl .fem from critical mass and they sent a free marzar x white rhino fem and two reg white widow x skunk 1 i new that everyone has been getting Hermes I would have never got fem seeds what are the chances they will be Hermes or even germaate for that matter for now on I think I'm going to stick with reg seeds


Personally I've never had a femmie go herm on me, and all have germinated. But those were all tried and true strains from proven breeders.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 21, 2013)

well i smashed em with one of those hammers you get at the fair  but i wish i snagged the tahoe after all the feedback. i did get the buddah tahoe, odds of scoring a tahoe leaner and a king louis leaner? i can dream...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 21, 2013)

The Tahoe's pretty amazing, but let me tell you a little secret I just got wize to: A bud of mine just cropped his Rascal's OG from CC. So far he reckons he can't tell it from the Tahoe, not as far as smell or resin goes. But it yields a fuktonne more...

Yeah not a noob's plant to grow, but once it goes it GOES. Quite stretchy and a bit leggy, but makes up for it in pure power that's for sure.

Not a good buy if you grow from seed. A ten-pack averages 2 girls. So definitely for those of us that keep mums and clones, and growing 10 plants for 8 weeks to find those two girls is a pain in the ass. BIGTIME. If you plant only 5 then you're not guaranteed a girl.

So for that and a few reasons, I have a feeling the Tahoe will remain a pretty exclusive smoke, and IF you do find it to buy you're going to pay through your teeth...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 21, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Personally I've never had a femmie go herm on me, and all have germinated. But those were all tried and true strains from proven breeders.


 You DON'T want to grow fem CC gear. Trust me on that, anything hit with the SFV3 or SFV 4 and then s1'd is a frigging nightmare. Smallest niggle and POP goes the nanner.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 21, 2013)

amgprb said:


> They are actually at the top of my list for my next order. I am really interested in 818 headband & LA Affie. They both look bomb-digity!
> 
> Anyone ever order direct from their site?


DO NOT LET CC GET YOUR DETAILS. Do NOT do straight-up biz with them. Rather work with a seedbank. Apologies for the multi-posts but I had to come back and mention that.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 21, 2013)

already paid...


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 21, 2013)

i found a pretty sweet sfv x bubba male(bubba leaning pheno) from their corleone kush line. i also picked up his buddah tahoe og in regs looking for more males or a good female. got some of the boss hogg freebies in that order too. so far i havent had any problems with them, and aside from swerve's antics on forums in person he seems like a good dude. he lets the trolls get to him too easily though, and his spelling is atrocious lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

Galvatron said:


> i found a pretty sweet sfv x bubba male(bubba leaning pheno) from their corleone kush line. i also picked up his buddah tahoe og in regs looking for more males or a good female. got some of the boss hogg freebies in that order too. so far i havent had any problems with them, and aside from swerve's antics on forums in person he seems like a good dude. he lets the trolls get to him too easily though, and his spelling is atrocious lol.


 Yeah but I find it hard to forgive confirmed reports of him ratting on an ex-partner become competitor down to making the guy's credit card details public.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

And that was a revenge move because the guy did an SFV cros and gave the seeds away for free.


----------



## Clankie (Jul 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> And that was a revenge move because the guy did an SFV cros and gave the seeds away for free.


Which is the classiest dick move in the seed game, really. but swerve brings that behavior on himself. see DNA giving away those OG LA affie packs right after swerve put out his fake ass la affie beans. dank or not, dude is a bible on how to not run a sustainable business. 

wbw, did you run tahoe regs or fems? i prefer regs but if you ran the fems and were pleased thats good with me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Which is the classiest dick move in the seed game, really. but swerve brings that behavior on himself. see DNA giving away those OG LA affie packs right after swerve put out his fake ass la affie beans. dank or not, dude is a bible on how to not run a sustainable business.
> 
> wbw, did you run tahoe regs or fems? i prefer regs but if you ran the fems and were pleased thats good with me.


 Yeah I don't want to get too deep into the politics and all of that. In the end, it's about the WEED. I guess it's cut-throat at the top of the seed game because you hear about dick moves from a lot of breeders, must really be intense competition is all I can say. And guys seem jumpy as hell, wowa...

The Tahoe we have is from regs. If you want to pheno-hunt and dig for that elusive big yielder, I'd recommend 3 packs, REALLY low female ratio. On average in reviews (I read a LOT before buying) guys got 8/10 to pop and got 2 girls. I got 10/10, but 3 runts one of them was a girl, and two strong girls. VERY little variation between the two girls, actually pretty much none. Both are pure lemon pledge and powerful as can be.

If you'rem good with a few headaches and a MAJOR sensitivity to pythium by all means, you will NOT regret your purchase. 

Conversely, getting a stinky healthy madhouse of a boy to breed with out of it is really easy. I have a Tahoe X Bubba cross I can't wait to do, but don't tell Swerve lol lol lol...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2013)

They were from reg seed. I got some fem 818 headbands flowering now that are doing okay.


Clankie said:


> Which is the classiest dick move in the seed game, really. but swerve brings that behavior on himself. see DNA giving away those OG LA affie packs right after swerve put out his fake ass la affie beans. dank or not, dude is a bible on how to not run a sustainable business.
> 
> wbw, did you run tahoe regs or fems? i prefer regs but if you ran the fems and were pleased thats good with me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah I don't want to get too deep into the politics and all of that. In the end, it's about the WEED. I guess it's cut-throat at the top of the seed game because you hear about dick moves from a lot of breeders, must really be intense competition is all I can say. And guys seem jumpy as hell, wowa...
> 
> The Tahoe we have is from regs. If you want to pheno-hunt and dig for that elusive big yielder, I'd recommend 3 packs, REALLY low female ratio. On average in reviews (I read a LOT before buying) guys got 8/10 to pop and got 2 girls. I got 10/10, but 3 runts one of them was a girl, and two strong girls. VERY little variation between the two girls, actually pretty much none. Both are pure lemon pledge and powerful as can be.
> 
> ...


I made the same cross but pre 98 bubba x Tahoe og.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 22, 2013)

I remember that situation unfolding and it was Swerve's info that got published, not the other way around. People seem to be inclined to dislike him, he asks for it most of the time but in my experience with him and his gear is good. Hamish, I guess I got all your females bro!  
It's nature, you cannot "guarantee" a female but it's somewhere around 13 where you get 99.99% let alone the statistical chance of getting the pheno you are hoping for.


----------



## Swerve (Jul 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah but I find it hard to forgive confirmed reports of him ratting on an ex-partner become competitor down to making the guy's credit card details public.


this is pure fucking bullshit.. who did this happen to prove it cuz this is bullshit.. as my info all of my addresses were posted...


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jul 22, 2013)

Swerve posted Capt crip's info on his twitter page about 6 weeks ago,there were threads made about this but certain forum sites closed the threads,it's all about the dollars,politics as usual


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2013)

Bxgrower81 said:


> Swerve posted Capt crip's info on his twitter page about 6 weeks ago,there were threads made about this but certain forum sites closed the threads,it's all about the dollars,politics as usual


Say it ain't so!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

sadly as it may seem, it seems so!


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jul 22, 2013)

Also swerve doesn't own the Sfv so anybody can breed with it,and if he feels that he does own it then maybe he should only use the Sfv because other breeders were using chems before he was a thought,
come to think of it maybe I'll take a risk of having some of the elites sent to me from a friend in Richmond,Cali (bay area) and then just s1 them and make crosses of them,but I don't want the money for em, maybe this winter I can dedicate 8 600 watters to make these seeds and send them into the forums as freebies and I'm talking thousands of seeds,just so the baby crying breeders will shut the fuck up about who owns what, maybe other growers can do the same as well, these breeders act like they are Gods when all they do is pollinate a plant which anybody can do, hey I prolly won't have half of the hermit reports as swerve, I should be coming into some good money in the next 2 months,which will allow me to take a loss of an entire cycle,
im tired of all of swerves lies about what plants are in his crosses, he's constantly flip flopping, he said his chem 4 was an s1 then it was out crossed to Sfv, then allegedly it was crossed with the Tahoe, now he has a select incross called Boss Hogg,wouldnt surprise me one bit if he just changed the names of the pollen donors and that they are in fact all the same cross


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jul 22, 2013)

@Wbw it defiantly is so,i saw it myself on his twitter page after I seen a thread about it on Ic, maybe u can p.m. Capt and he will let u know, but it seems this was al swept under the rug


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

im down with giving away thousands of freebies. lets do it.... fuck half stepping...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

Swerve said:


> this is pure fucking bullshit.. who did this happen to prove it cuz this is bullshit.. as my info all of my addresses were posted...


 Wow I admire you for taking it on directly. Swerve, I'm a man that easily stands corrected. Let me tell you what, I'll do some digging and post them right here.

You must understand our caution man. A story like that is something that people take very seriously. So if you want to counter it with the truth, please do enlighten us, because SOMETHING is up. As you will see by my other posts, I like your gear. I'm just a guy that believes in Karma and as such I have been reluctant to throw more of my money at your gear because of these many, many 'rumours' shall we call them for now. 

I'd love to have never heard any of the politics. Reefer is not supposed to be like this.


----------



## amgprb (Jul 22, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> im down with giving away thousands of freebies. lets do it.... fuck half stepping...


U can swing some my way, lol!


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm really thinking hard on this one,gotta really wonder if I wanna risk having the cuttings mailed to me in NYC,even though it shouldn't be a problem, hey I'm with it,the more people willing to do it the better, just tired of seeing this man all over the Internet bragging about his fancy dinners and golf outings that we finance for a person who simply chucks pollen, which damn near anybody on this site who has grown a plant through harvest can do and get thousands of seeds under 1 light


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe there is a way where we can send in the seeds to the forums to be sent out to registered site members free of charge with no purchase neccesary,only a shipping charge should be needed


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I remember that situation unfolding and it was Swerve's info that got published, not the other way around. People seem to be inclined to dislike him, he asks for it most of the time but in my experience with him and his gear is good. Hamish, I guess I got all your females bro!
> It's nature, you cannot "guarantee" a female but it's somewhere around 13 where you get 99.99% let alone the statistical chance of getting the pheno you are hoping for.


 Like I said, in the end, it's about the WEED. I already regret ever hearing any of this. And I will admit to my mistake, I just found an EARLIER thread from January I think where this all started. Right with him getting bust. But then again, a lot of 'verified' claims by others from a while later. So all I can say is what I said before:

FUCK THE POLITICS. Seems like if you want to be in the seed game it's gonna get nasty. Like I also said, you hear about MANY breeders pulling dick moves. So I'd say perhaps the industry needs to think about it's image, as a whole. Because that is just NOT what reefer is about, it's sad.

*Swerve, dude, killer gear. I will rather lose my left nut than my Tahoe mom. What this plant is doing for me and my family, for that you deserve my gratitude. Take this as a humble apology for shooting my mouth off. My bad. I'll buy a few packs off your site as a gesture of good faith. 
*
Anyhow, care to send my Tahoe girls back to me colocowboy? I'll give you a cookie. You like cookies, right?


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't know if there is a way that there can be regional get togethers amongst forum members,or if that would violate the tou of the forum,but that could be another way to get the seeds out there for the users, doing this would hopefully lead to the discovery of new top elite clones


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

if it violates the terms, time to start a new forum! i dont give a shit, ill start a facebook page to give em out. time to cut out bullshit. inject some integrity...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

Bxgrower81 said:


> I don't know if there is a way that there can be regional get togethers amongst forum members,or if that would violate the tou of the forum,but that could be another way to get the seeds out there for the users, doing this would hopefully lead to the discovery of new top elite clones


 Might not violate forum rules, but indeed violates common sense. Sorry bro but you have to think about how that looks lol...


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jul 22, 2013)

I know I've been sounding like I'm hating on swerve,but,in the lastt 4-5 years he has had one excuse after another as to the issues with his seeds, I really wanted him to be a reliable breeder myself, I understand that he has some fire,but that is because he is simply pollinating an already elite clone,he's not breeding the plants himself,the strains were already in existence


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

too easy for intruders and such... keep thinking lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

hes not breeding hes hustling


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd have to know you online LONG time before linking up in real life. Paranoid maybe but I see public get togethers of growers and so a bit, well, conspicuous?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

i cant knock but i can start hustling too...watch!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

i guess it would be cardholder only, as to not violate law


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jul 22, 2013)

I understand that it looks sketchy because we don't know who actually is a cop,but there are ways of narrowing down who should attend these meetings,maybe people can meet at a canna cup or something


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

Hobby breeding is a real treat. It's a lot of fun really. But serious breeding ate up too much of my room, my time, my energy, I didn't last long, seriously. And if you have your hands on an elite clone, well, it's called elite for a reason. Such is life, that which we cannot have easily, comes at a price. 

I don't mind paying for seeds. It's intellectual property, just like a song, even if it is a generic song.


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm just trying to brainstorm and it prolly would be too risky to happen, how can we make sure that if we were to produce these seeds that forum members actually receive all of these free strains,instead of hoping that the forum doesn't try to make profit from it


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

all u need is one male and a room full of elites, gotta find me a stud!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

id rather start a forum then mail off my hard work, prob be cheaper


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't mind paying for seed either,$100-$200 for a keeper is nothing,but it's guys like swerve that are the problem,btw if u really want his strains,do not order from his site,it has been filled with spam for quite some time now, I don't think he even keeps up with his own forum,purchase from a reliable seed bank


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jul 22, 2013)

I hear u green ghost on the mailing part though


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

lol... My project involved a landrace South African Sativa from Valley of A Thousand Hills and some black Charas Indica from India. Planted two patches of 100 beans off the first cross, all I can say is go try find your faves lol... I still have a few fat bags of beans, everything from first generation to 4th all neatly marked and stored airtight in the cellar. If ever I want to get to something I can call a STRAIN I am going to need a lot of extra knowledge, and a few years I think. 

For now, I buy the seeds, I know what it took to get there lol...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

its time for change....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

i mean fix your fucking site if your doing so good. just letting your site be over run by bs tells me he doesnt give one shit, fuck you pay me!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i mean fix your fucking site if your doing so good. just letting your site be over run by bs tells me he doesnt give one shit, fuck you pay me!


 I gave up on breeder sites LONG ago. Except the old Nirvana shop they were alright, but that's because Dutch guys smoke LESS weed and they don't smoke during work hours most of the time lol... Small companies, always gonna hire a buddy and then pay him in weed and then wonder why the site doesn't work properly. At least, if I was a breeder, that's what I'd do, so yeah....


----------



## amgprb (Jul 22, 2013)

If u guys figure out how to make this a "go", may I suggest that you set up a way of getting "donations" for all of your hard work. It wouldnt be for profit, but merely a way to recoup the funds that you would be out.

I would be MORE THEN HAPPY to donate for the cause!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

good cause to support


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

What I'd like to see is a global gene 'bank' that you could send your genetics to, as long as your breeding 'papers' are in order, and 'withdraw' a same amount of 'saved seed' from another gene pool. That would ROCK. Work traded for work, intellectual property for intellectual property.


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm very interested in doing this when I start my indoor op again in October after the outdoor harvest, so far my outdoor plants are doing great and I've only lost 1 of 52+ so far,so as long as my luck this season stands as is,I should be able to run a cycle for a seed and hash run,since I had figured I would only be able to harvest half of those plants, I figured the animals would have eaten more then 1 plant by now,


----------



## amgprb (Jul 22, 2013)

Donations could be made via greendot credit card....

Who ever is accepting the donations (in order to fund this project, ie electric, soil, nutes, CS, etc...) can purchase a greendot credit card. Then anyone wanting to contribute could purchase reload cards, scratch the back to reveal the numbers, and send the reload numbers via PM. This way it is all done discretely and NO personal info (name, adresses) are ever exchanged.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

i have done this and it works great^^^


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 22, 2013)

Il just chime in with this. FIRST OFF has anyone heard of 303 seeds? a little outfit outa colorado that works with SFV too. cheap seeds. from a reliable source i also have it that they are some great breeders that know what they are doing when i comes to selection.

I will purchase 2 pack of Cali Connection beans, Jedi Kush and Ogiesel since they share genetics as closely to the 303 strains i will pit them agains.

It will be

Jedi Kush - Cali connection
Ogiesel - Cali Connection
Dankstar - 303 seeds
Aspen OG - 303 seeds

All from seed. all grown identically. reordered every step of the way!

This will be a nice tool too point to in the future when discussions like this pop up.

Il order the seeds tomorrow as soon as i can get a second mortgage on the house LOL JK but for real tho after i go to the bank il order them.

Theres all kinds of drama out there involving his swerveness that i bet most people only put up with because his genetics get held so high by some.

we will soon see if its worth it or not.


*id just like to go on record as having defended swerve and CC several times on these forums as well as steering people away depending on the situation. i feel i have the ability to remain impartial and report the truth. its up to you guys to take the info i will present and form whatever conclusion it is you will. I am as interested in these results as most of you I'm sure cause i know id love to run more CC stuff it just seems STUPID too with everything thats going around. we will soon see*


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

i wont talk any shit about swerve because even tho he might what he does(chucking), he seems to chuck better then the other chukkas. iv seen way more good than bad about cali con. if he tested lines before dropping them, like the chem91 among whatever else has problems, most of the shit talker wouldnt be able to talk. then if i HAD TO RELEASE THIS LINE EVEN THO THERE COULD BE PROBS, you put the possible probs in the description. example: sour D: great yeilds great deisel and sour flavs, stretchy,CHANCE OF INTERSEX BEWARE. this would shut the rest of the shittalkers down because you knew it could happen. take notes from breeders or even chuckers that DO IT RIGHT. LOL also be clear with starting genetics. the shit about the buddah tahoe makes me wanna barf. being a s1 then a bx then a louis cross and whatever came after that...fuck you! now pay me....i cant wait to make a splash from giving shit away never never mind selling it..


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 22, 2013)

I've grown Cali Connection 818 Headband, pre-98 Bubba and Budha Tahoe OG and all were great


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 22, 2013)

That was a pretty pointless post by "swerve". What did that prove? Just him responding so vague is worse than no response IMO. But my opinion isn't worth much.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 22, 2013)

thats swerve raging out. hes completely different in person, much more approachable and is a nice dude. i dont know whats up with his online persona lol its really trippy if you think about it. im guessing he has to deal wth so much crap he just goes off on people but its no good for his brand and sometimes people bring up legit points that shouldnt be brushed off. im not saying i know swerve in person but i have met him at events and he seems 100% opposite than his online persona. 

off topic. one of my own crosses i made using a old school hawaiian x kush is herming out on me. i think its just the nature of the kush cus the hawaiian i used is pretty stable on its own.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 22, 2013)

I was real tempted to get his jedi kush, but opted for sincitys buddha's dream. Half the price for 15 beans. Still wouldn't mind picking up a classy cut of the jedi though.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 23, 2013)

Lotsa talk bout crosses in this thread, this is what I got going w cc,I got crosses of the cc corleone kush x og raskal fire og s1(made myself), corleone kush x kosher kush(reserva) and corleone kush x blue widow(dinafem). I'm excited bout the corleone x kosher outcome.

Also working with abusive og cut, triangle kush, alien tech and the white genes. I'm trying to make a mega frosty plant. Pollen chucking like a mofo over here.

Oh I got two packs of the sin city lvbk too to sort out.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yo ^ go get yourself some bay dream. the biggest crystals I've ever seen. if you bred it with something that has insanely tight crystal coverage it would literally be growing hash.

View attachment 2746717

I'm no fan of ole kens but i tell ya what something about this bay dream makes it grow 2 millimeter long glands.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 23, 2013)

i want that lvbk bad....


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 23, 2013)

I got the bay 11, bay dream, purple dream and phantom cookies too, heard the b.dream has big calyxs which makes big seeds. But havent had the urge to pop em. I have too many fucking seeds lol and when I make more it's even harder to select what to grow. We need a open source project for growers to help each other out. I've given seeds away to places as far as Pakistan to test but they don't report back as often as I like. I got so much stuff I can probably make money toasting them and selling them as snacks haha.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 23, 2013)

lol pop weed!

Looks like that LVBK has some narly crystal's too. i hadn't seen that before, might be my first pack of sincity


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 23, 2013)

It's hard to tell what the lvbk does I havent seen alot of grows, I wanted the peyote purple which is a selected s1 of the bubba kush but it's sold out everywhere. The peyote purple is crazy frosty but looks like a shitty yielder. I have two lvbks going, I grew bubba kush exclusively for 2-3 years so I have a good feel for the bubba, don't know how this Sincity cross is going to go though. 

Ghost, I'll send you a pm in a few days bout them lvbks.


----------



## teoborg (Jul 23, 2013)

I've grown the Larry OG last season outside. The most beautiful and stable plant I've ever seen but lacked in potency. Very very average, C+ rate...I will never grow from CC, I think even GreenHouseSeeds has better quality and genetics...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> lol pop weed!
> 
> Looks like that LVBK has some narly crystal's too. i hadn't seen that before, might be my first pack of sincity


I've got 7 LVBK mums in veg right now. I'll start up the journal just as I put the first clones in to flower and then run the SOG for quite some time. So it's Tahoe V/S LVBK here lol...

LVBK kicks Tahoes balls in when it comes to vigour. Pre-flowers at 5 bloody weeks already. Germed in 2 days, stayed SHORT and fat since birth. Super stocky plant most beautiful leaves, keeps 'em close and neat not all rude and pushing into every inch of space around like Tahoe.

And... My mommy tent smells DANK. Nothing in there is flowering, but man, it smells BEAUTIFUL already. 

Thanks SinCity. I'm buying up their entire Originals line. Gonna try them ALL.

Oh, and the SinMint Cookies, also, looking GREAT.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

OH and the best part... Out of all the seeds I planted, half a pack, I got girls only. All identical, perfect Bubba look, except one, which looks a lot like OGK with a narrower and longer leaf, eats more space grows more leggy. I've got a feeling she's gonna be a low-yielding stinky keeper... But seriously, what a PLEASURE to work with.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 23, 2013)

I picked up Sin's Buddha's dreams, and based on seed appearance A+. Big fat full tiger striped seed. Opted to crack my femmies from delicious first, but I dying to get this dreams going. 
A cross of the famous blue dream clone only from westcoast. Mixed with soma's buddha's sister. Sounded to unique to pass up, seeing as everyone is on the OG and GSC tip these days.
I like doing thing against the grain, so if every one is OG'n it up; I'm going be running some haze. Just to throw a wrench in the cogs of conformity. 

PS, though I do understand the hunt for red OG'er. Shit is bomb.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I picked up Sin's Buddha's dreams, and based on seed appearance A+. Big fat full tiger striped seed. Opted to crack my femmies from delicious first, but I dying to get this dreams going.
> A cross of the famous blue dream clone only from westcoast. Mixed with soma's buddha's sister. Sounded to unique to pass up, seeing as everyone is on the OG and GSC tip these days.
> I like doing thing against the grain, so if every one is OG'n it up; I'm going be running some haze. Just to throw a wrench in the cogs of conformity.
> 
> PS, though I do understand the hunt for red OG'er. Shit is bomb.


I feel the same mate. I can't even keep track with all the OG's anymore. That's why I went the Bubba route again, and I have that CSSH in the DWC system now too. 

I've also started collecting oldschool for the next outdoor season. Skunks, Hazes, some AK, and fruity juice, white russian, black widow... I love the fuel but I know it's going to be in every joint I am passed for a long time. Going forwards by looking backwards is my current philosophy.

And ALL DAY SMOKES, like Buddha's Sister, I'm guite tired of having 3 hits and being WASTED. I want to go back to smoking a whole BLUNT, I really enjoy SMOKING. It's not just about getting high.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 23, 2013)

Sometimes you need a good mixture of different flavors and effects.
Never know what you could find if you grow enough beans!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 23, 2013)

i love smoking just to smoke. if butt were like that id still smoke shitsticks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i love smoking just to smoke. if butt were like that id still smoke shitsticks


Not all crack is bad LOL


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 23, 2013)

^ nice sig ham lol

Soooo the day has came.... the bank has been visited... deposit went down NP. NOW its time to send some one and zeroes over the interwebz and magically make seeds appear in my mailbox.

Now that the time has came to put my money wear my mouth is i so don't wanna sped $250 bucks on 2 packs of seeds lol.

on a weird side note in the description for ogiesel it says "Expect an 8 week flowering time inside or outside. The buds look finished at 55-60 days but wait another week she will fill in nicely..."



8 x 7 = 56.....


i think I'm probably just gonna order a pack of the jedi kush. that one is really close to dank star. idk will be a good competition i think.

I'm sure i can find something to spend $110 on besides another pack of CC beans. i already kinda feel like I'm visiting a hooker or something dirty just buying the one pack lol

and good god all mighty if i ordered 2 packs and customs got em! i could just about by the whole bodhi catalog to replace it with the store credit


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 23, 2013)

poop customer service, poop company owner, poop cookie, poop chem 4 , poop blue dream. that boy swerve mustve not spotted those hermies with his eyes going 2 different directions at the SAME DAMN TIME


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

Lol as I was typing in my CC info I kid you not my power went out..... I was like "O well, laptop good job on having a battery"


Forgot about the wireless lol. 

God dropped a tree in my neighbors yard onto the lines too stop me from buying CC lol

It's not even windy lol

Line crew is out their now. Shouldn't be too long now. 

I'm debating on if I should complete the order when the power comes back on now

What do you guys think? Lol


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Lol as I was typing in my CC info I kid you not my power went out..... I was like "O well, laptop good job on having a battery"
> 
> 
> Forgot about the wireless lol.
> ...


I believe god was trying to stop you . God was trying to tell you to buy some MTG GGG or Bodhi genetics maybe


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

I got a pile of those already lol like wayyyyy too many to even get too before Xmas. I think god was telling me to buy food or diapers lol

I never did listen well tho....


----------



## amgprb (Jul 24, 2013)

O, it was def a sign.... YOU CHEAP BASTERD, WHAT R U DOIN?!?!?!?!...... Buy 2 packs, not 1!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Lol as I was typing in my CC info I kid you not my power went out..... I was like "O well, laptop good job on having a battery"
> 
> 
> Forgot about the wireless lol.
> ...


 I sent The Ghost Of Tokes You Wish You'd Passed to do that, seeing as you deserve some LVBK instead so you can have some killer beans and no runts and everything you plant will actually be useful  Yeah we haunted that tree like a motherfucker, fell over because it was scared. We just waved a hermie bud of Headband at it, and it just plain fell over.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

lol i just read the whole Budha tahoe OG thread and boy was it riveting.......

I really think I'm gonna order some CC just to put the nail in the coffin for me. whether its the haters in the coffin or swerve. one way or another i want closure lol boss hog has me on the fence.

I spose il wait too see if this most recent round of souvenir procurement goes. il have some store credit comin if the customs man gets sticky fingers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

Buddha Tahoe is in my next order. Some of the most powerful herb I've ever toked. And a truly amazing high.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

wonder how big buddhas tahoe compares to swerves...


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been wondering that all night


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I've been thinking about Swerve's Buddha Tahoe so now you guys have got me confused lol...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

the reason why swerve renamed the tahoe was because of big buddahs tahoe, at least thats where the contraversy starts. i think! lol check out big buddahs buddah tahoe, might find a winner lol i already copped CCs buddah ,,after hearing the crap lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

I demand that seed breeders start using less similar names. It's unkind upon stoned heads. We already have to filter through a zillion OG's. Now the Tahoes are mutiplying. Hell's teeth man, at least Bodhi knows how to come up with an original name lol...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 24, 2013)

they did have some problems with fems at one stage, not sure if they sorted that out or not and this was sometime ago
never heard of any problems with their regs


----------



## tman42 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have run a few different CC strains and the buddha tahoe was one of my favorite. I had a couple phenos of it from fem seeds and one was amazing from taste to look, smell, and yield. I would stay away from Ogiesel myself as i popped 3 from a pack of six fem seeds and all three hermied on me while at the same time a couple other strains (including the buddha tahoe) had no problems. I had good luck with (reg seeds) Bubba Kush, Jedi Kush, and Blackwater although i did get one blackwater that hermied at about week four or five of flower. Good luck with whatever you order but make sure you keep a close eye on them in flower.

Tman


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

Damn dude your lucky to grab 98bubba regs!


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

the name has to do with big buddha seeds and the genetics... its a big controversy. well not really but kinda. swerve basically swerved all over the place and named something first before someone else could. sorta.

just another crazy business exchange among people toasted on dabs bumping rap music.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> they did have some problems with fems at one stage, not sure if they sorted that out or not and this was sometime ago
> never heard of any problems with their regs


 I can say for a fact that Swerve sorted out a few guys that suffered badly with herms. Bitched about it on the CC forums, he asked them to PM him, next thing happy customers. He did do right by his customers.

And I recall him updating some of the breeding too, like using SFV 4 instead of SFV 3 and so on. To get something like the Tahoe takes a lot of 'inbreeding' I guess, and somewhere along the line something went out of whack but he was VERY aware of it, and very on top of it too. 

All politics aside, the guy IS a good breeder.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

*opens umbrella*

INCOMING SHIT STORM ^^^

lol i know I've smoked lots of chronic CC strains thats for sure.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

so where can i go to see and read about his sfv 3 and 4 and 5. can i read about what each possess for traits and whats passed on? whats to say his sfv 3/4 are the same lol where can i see his work pretty much?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

hard to say hes a good breeder, only thing good is the genetics. just imagine if he was a great breeder...*day dreams about my blue dream haze freeby* now that i think of it, if he was so great, i know hes seen all the bullshit people went thru with those blue dream freebys. so why couldnt he take the new batch of beans and hook people up with the good beans? or just offer the good ones as a freeby again, this time a good freeby. i made a purchase just for that piece of shit freeby. good thing i got a dna og kush freeby with it...good thing!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

while were on it, swerve hook me up with that blue dream haze bean, i dont care if its just one!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> so where can i go to see and read about his sfv 3 and 4 and 5. can i read about what each possess for traits and whats passed on? whats to say his sfv 3/4 are the same lol where can i see his work pretty much?


 You'll have to go dig on the CC forums, I think you'll find it under the strains section. Lots of questions about it too most answered pretty vaguely but you get an idea


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> *opens umbrella*
> 
> INCOMING SHIT STORM ^^^
> 
> lol i know I've smoked lots of chronic CC strains thats for sure.


 I got my gumboots and yellow waterproof jacket. And a fan. A BIG fan. LOL


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

im lazy can you hook a link to the male forum lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> im lazy can you hook a link to the male forum lol


Here you go: http://gayspeak.com/


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't think you'll find more males on any forum than there.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.itsrainingmen.com/


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

Then again. I've been out-gayed. Never thought I'd be able to say THAT no sir.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

lol i didnt even go to the link i just typed it out. is it super gay ???


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

awww it doesn't load


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

im quite offended!!! magine if it loaded up to the CC site...hahahaha its raining fems, hallalujah its raining fems!


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 24, 2013)

the big buddah tahoe og has alot of hermie problems as well. i was thinking abut it but saw a grow and decided not to try it. it was pretty bad, and the big buddah tahoe is different from cc buddah tahoe og as the new tahoe from cc uses the louis cut of the og supposedly with the tahoe but im thinking it might be the sfv male hes been using on everything and theyre available in regs. i have no confirmation on that though so its purely a guess. maybe a tahoe x sfv male x louis xiii cross, who knows anymore. things are getting all mixed up with the new kids, no scientific methods at all.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 24, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I can say for a fact that Swerve sorted out a few guys that suffered badly with herms. Bitched about it on the CC forums, he asked them to PM him, next thing happy customers. He did do right by his customers.
> 
> And I recall him updating some of the breeding too, like using SFV 4 instead of SFV 3 and so on. To get something like the Tahoe takes a lot of 'inbreeding' I guess, and somewhere along the line something went out of whack but he was VERY aware of it, and very on top of it too.
> 
> All politics aside, the guy IS a good breeder.


dunno mate, i don't know much about it other than a few growers here with problems, as i recall at least one of them was not a noob lol
like i say it was some time ago
i still look at his strains and have a few i would like to try
the FAK i am growing at the moment is a cross made with cc (alien kush), i'm not against them


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> the name has to do with big buddha seeds and the genetics... its a big controversy. well not really but kinda. swerve basically swerved all over the place and named something first before someone else could. sorta.
> 
> just another crazy business exchange among people toasted on dabs bumping rap music.


[video=youtube;xUU0RsmqCFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUU0RsmqCFM[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;K3Pw1rR1iLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3Pw1rR1iLc[/video]

yeh i remember that controversy, but never kept up with it
did they kiss and make up in the end ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I can say for a fact that Swerve sorted out a few guys that suffered badly with herms. Bitched about it on the CC forums, he asked them to PM him, next thing happy customers. He did do right by his customers.
> 
> And I recall him updating some of the breeding too, like using SFV 4 instead of SFV 3 and so on. To get something like the Tahoe takes a lot of 'inbreeding' I guess, and somewhere along the line something went out of whack but he was VERY aware of it, and very on top of it too.
> 
> All politics aside, the guy IS a good breeder.


I can say for a fact he is a liar and full of stories. I was a moderator on his site and for me saying something publicly about his lies of replacements and gifts/prizes he removed me. I've been waiting since Dec 2011 for something swerve said "I'll mail it out this week what do the you want" lmfao. I kni plenty of others on the Cali connection forum too who pmed me because I was a mod and swerved owed them seeds or something.

Even his OWN BROTHER INLAW said swerve ganked him and still owes him with swerve telling me to just delete it lol.


----------



## tman42 (Jul 25, 2013)

I would have to agree with wyreberrywidow on this. I was asked several times for a "safe addy" so he could mail the seeds i supposedly won for two or three bud pic of the month contests and he was supposedly going to hook me up for some hermie problems but after several months he sent nothing. 
He still has some great gear but you have to be carefull while running it and watch for hermies and dont believe much that swerve says.

Tman



wyteberrywidow said:


> Mad Hamish said:
> 
> 
> > I can say for a fact that Swerve sorted out a few guys that suffered badly with herms. Bitched about it on the CC forums, he asked them to PM him, next thing happy customers. He did do right by his customers.
> ...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2013)

I have never ordered CC gear, I would like to grow his gear some day.

At a certain point all you mofo's are just bullying the dude, all that has needed to be said has been said. There is no need for a new thread to bash him personally while a majority compliments the guy's genetics. 

Is it any wonder he posts the way he does? his posts read as pure frustration that people are still doing the same thing years later. Sayin the same things bringing up stories they twist to make him sound like the most evil man in the seed game, meanwhile half the shit you hear is not how it went down.

I know people love drama, hell I have read a tonne of these threads (while shaking my head at all the new accounts that pop up) but as time goes on it's the same people posting the same thing, if you feel wronged I understand your rage, but every single one of you have said this shit in another thread, why not just link to that?( instead of allowing these threads to go on and get these retardedly twisted stories like "swerve posted everyones CC info online" (you can effect the guys business with bullshit like that all because of what? i'm sure loads of people would love to have their livelihood shook up because of some bullshit retelling of story )

you'd swear swerve tenderized someones baby marinated it and threw it on the grill right in front of them. I try and keep it real civil here but threads like this really need to stop, it's a bunch of idiots half a world a way talk trash about someone personally.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

all because of bad business practices. swerve deserves anything he gets, its called karma. he might as well start tenderizing someones kid....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 25, 2013)

Mr head. I often lock and close these types of threads when I feel they've turned into a bash fest instead of being informative but the problem lies in that shortly after I close a thread, another pops up soon after..
The funny thing is it seems that all Cali connection threads go down this road after a few pages..
I've been keeping an eye on this one and will leave it open for now so long as it doesn't get much worse..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

iv been trying to avoid personal attacks as much as i love em.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

well mr head its a lot more then just his genes or his business that comes into question.

The whole capt krypt thing made it to were i don't feel comfortable publicly defending his genes any more. ya the guys is a stoned forgetful nerd that somehow got "street cred" cause he used the same text as the godfather movies. but he's also got himself tied up in 100's of lies. 

swerve reminds me of a lot of the rappers i meet out there in my line of work. most of them have this dazed look almost like "i can't believe you all are falling for this" like they don't even believe their own hype. its easy to spot.

at some point i agree we need to quit rehashing a lot of the old details but thats the thing with swerves company. it preys on the new and uninformed. they all prey on the new and uninformed don't get me wrong. BUT his company for some reason gets all those new and uninformed buyers all worked up. 

This is good and bad

good for his wallet

bad for his grow reports.

when you got a buncha first timers running your shit your gonna have ALOT of herm issues. hell he could sell carrot seeds and i bet we would see herm issues by the first harvest. not always his fault

BUT when you have ALOT of new growers who already put your company on shaky ground representing you AND then you release something with shaky genetics all the while touting it as the best. even "Bitchin!" lol

your gonna catch the shit storm that swerve has parked over his head at the moment. swerve is like one of those shady guys who run a lawn mowing business. don't ever listen to half the shit they say and only pay em when its done. he somehow just managed to get into a higher position before it all started blowing up.

my guess is its the weed seed game so he figured "shit whats someone gonna call the BBB on me?"


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hell all this controversy keeps us all talking about him so he probably loves it.

i know I'm bout to give him a pile of cash for beans just to get a real taste of it all myself lol. he's the hollywood bean man.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> [video=youtube;K3Pw1rR1iLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3Pw1rR1iLc[/video]
> 
> yeh i remember that controversy, but never kept up with it
> did they kiss and make up in the end ?



lol i wanna smoke whatever this guy did right before the interview


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

swerve is matt riot is swerve is matt riot is swerve...im seeing a connection here. did they use to hang out?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Hell all this controversy keeps us all talking about him so he probably loves it.
> 
> i know I'm bout to give him a pile of cash for beans just to get a real taste of it all myself lol. he's the hollywood bean man.


These threads definitely have a mixed effect, I honestly believe more people are drawn to try his stuff out for themselves by the time they are done reading a few of them. It's a mystery  catches the curiosity for sure, and like I said we all love a bit of drama  

I have seen so many amazing looking tahoe Og grows and that bubba sounds awesome aswell, I have to try em, will be going with a bank for sure


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

for sure. theres something inside me that screams "hey this fuckers lying too ya, CC is dank and he wants to keep it all to himself" whenever i read the reports. I've only read a few from people i actually value their opinion and they have usually been moderate. not the best grows but the smoke came out great. 

all in all i think if swerve behaved like B not one person would be throwing a bitch fit. i don't mean to bring his name into this but he is a beacon of the bean industry. i bet B sleeps SOOOOO good at night.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Mr head. I often lock and close these types of threads when I feel they've turned into a bash fest instead of being informative but the problem lies in that shortly after I close a thread, another pops up soon after..
> The funny thing is it seems that all Cali connection threads go down this road after a few pages..
> I've been keeping an eye on this one and will leave it open for now so long as it doesn't get much worse..


i think you should keep the thread open myself, but even if you close it, there are still quite a few threads
that can be found using the search function featuring swerve fighting with folk here
i recall him fighting with stickyfingers over hemmy plants 
this was some time ago, hopefully he has worked on his people skills, 
it is not good business to go around upsetting potential customers
some folk will not buy his gear on principle 

i have seen you yourself and others make negative comments about subcool on quite a few occasions , it would seem a little hypocritical to me if you 
were to close this thread, although i guess if someone started a sub cool thread with negative comments you would have to consider closing that too ?

since subcool does attract users here and is a regular poster , unlike swerve ? 

peace


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

i kinda see sub and swerve a little differently and i think its why it gets played the way it does.

you WANT to hate sub but its hard to find reasons. even if you hate him for being a dick he's being an honest dick. only thing you can really hate on sub for is your jilly bean doesn't taste like your buddies. PHENOTASTIC!

But with swerve you WANT to like him but every chance u try to give CC something else jumps up. i think this makes people get vendettas too. they invested their emotion into CC and bought the magic only to not be a part of the cool kids table. then too be part of the cool kids table i think some then swap and go bashing.

vendetta threads all day need to be shut down immediately no matter who its about. but a factual honest thread should never be shut down no matter how its making certain individuals look. if its factual and honest said people should of thought about it before they made their decision.


----------



## Clankie (Jul 25, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Yo ^ go get yourself some bay dream. the biggest crystals I've ever seen. if you bred it with something that has insanely tight crystal coverage it would literally be growing hash.
> 
> View attachment 2746717
> 
> I'm no fan of ole kens but i tell ya what something about this bay dream makes it grow 2 millimeter long glands.


hah, its called the blue dream clone. monster trich heads. this is the real deal original clone at very early flower.

absolutely drips resin by harvest. 

part of my dissappointment in that shitty bdh bean from CC. oh well, i finally got the clone back.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 25, 2013)

post the flower formation let me see..???


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

post side by side CCs bdh and the clone only bd...


----------



## Clankie (Jul 25, 2013)

my bdh threw balls immediately and in equal amount to femal flowers, i gave it the axe fast. i posted pics of it when it hermed. i lost the bd in 2010, it took me ages to find this pic. i think racer did a grow of it, and his pics were an excellent representation of the clone. i have her in veg now, inducing one this weekend. pics will follow.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 25, 2013)

My personal opionion, i dont run blue dream anymore, its every mans commercial grow its hard to move it... to many people run it same cut diffrent in hydro, aroe, coco, dirt everytime its diffrent same cut!! only because of what you grow in and nutrients.. i given the cut out to the same friends looks diffrent every time.. but hear in cali for the most part you want small change thats the one to run everyone wants to unload that strain specaily after winter ow my god i cant give it away.... but i guess its worth talk ing about??? Or if you grow it because you just love it.. but dont be offended at all.. im just looking for more exciting creations more faster vegetation that disapeers.. but blue dream all in all is still a great strain..


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2013)

thump easy said:


> My personal opionion, i dont run blue dream anymore, its every mans commercial grow its hard to move it... to many people run it same cut diffrent in hydro, aroe, coco, dirt everytime its diffrent same cut!! only because of what you grow in and nutrients.. i given the cut out to the same friends looks diffrent every time.. but hear in cali for the most part you want small change thats the one to run everyone wants to unload that strain specaily after winter ow my god i cant give it away.... but i guess its worth talk ing about??? Or if you grow it because you just love it.. but dont be offended at all.. im just looking for more exciting creations more faster vegetation that disapeers.. but blue dream all in all is still a great strain..


different strokes for different folks i guess, what you say, it is like that here with cheese 
so many people growing it thinking its better than anything else
others are sick of it and think its ok but nothing special


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I can say for a fact he is a liar and full of stories. I was a moderator on his site and for me saying something publicly about his lies of replacements and gifts/prizes he removed me. I've been waiting since Dec 2011 for something swerve said "I'll mail it out this week what do the you want" lmfao. I kni plenty of others on the Cali connection forum too who pmed me because I was a mod and swerved owed them seeds or something.
> 
> Even his OWN BROTHER INLAW said swerve ganked him and still owes him with swerve telling me to just delete it lol.


 Two-faced, huh? Keepin up appearances but then doin' the opposite, riiiiiiight. I gave him benefit of the doubt because he got so upset at my post I felt sorry for him. The politics don't matter, sure, but how you treat the customer sure as hell does. Thanks for the heads up.

But look where there's smoke there's fire. I'll just keep buyin from SinCity and Bodhi for now. Ooooh oooh and that OG Rascal FAK 

Yeah if I never see Cheese again I'll be a happy man, happy man indeed...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2013)

I just placed an order for his Girl Scout cookies from the 'tude 6 fems..think they'll be okay?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> I just placed an order for his Girl Scout cookies from the 'tude 6 fems..think they'll be okay?


from what i have seen, the amount of bad reports about his seeds, compared to how many seeds he must sell
i would assume your seeds would be fine
as long as you give them plenty of TLC 

good luck


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

From all my readings on GSC I'm pretty sure swerve knows berner and some doofus who calls himself "kenny powers" lol who found the original GSC pheno in a durban x cherry pie x ? i forget cross. hopefully you find yourself one of the good ones.

Idk the lineage of the CC beans but if they are an S1 of the original you could find something nice in there.

anyone know if he crossed the original girl scout with something or he selfed it or what?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

I used blue dream haze as an example of how he does business and how when he release the good bdh beans he shouldve made those freebies, im waiting to hear good things about the affie gsc bdh pretty much all his new shit has been just that shit. Even chem91...wtf!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

I assume youll get decent plants, just prob not any like gsc. But i took the same gamble as you as i have the cannaventure cookies


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2013)

dunno so much about GSC i have read more about the thin mint cut or forum cut, that some of the others offering a version of GSC used to create seeds


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

Boss hog freebies came out alright. i wish more people would pop theirs so we can get a bigger sample size but i haven't seen any bad reports that weren't user error (any of my negative issues were my own fault) 

i think boss hog has a permanent home in my room if not soon to be the lions share of light coverage.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> From all my readings on GSC I'm pretty sure swerve knows berner and some doofus who calls himself "kenny powers" lol who found the original GSC pheno in a durban x cherry pie x ? i forget cross. hopefully you find yourself one of the good ones.
> 
> Idk the lineage of the CC beans but if they are an S1 of the original you could find something nice in there.
> 
> anyone know if he crossed the original girl scout with something or he selfed it or what?


 Far as I can tell the big deal with GSC is the minty flavour. I got some out of just plain straight curiosity, because trust me being from South Africa I can tell you this: There is no good weed in Durban. Durban Poison my ASS. I've been looking for good Durban weed my whole life, you know most of the peeps I know from there that toke, not all there are some dank headz, most of 'em don't bother cleaning the seeds out the bush. Yeah. So I read about how GSC came about, and decided to order some. Figure I'll be able to tell if there's any TK in there by smell alone. 
The amount of accidental Transkei crosses I've 'made' and grown out I can't even count any more. SOOOOOO many have that minty flavour, or mint chocolate, or mint chip chocolate muffins...
So I'm getting closer to what Durban Poison REALLY was. I used to think it must have been a good Swazi, there are some badass ones for sure, thick red beards on looooong golden buds. But with the whole mint thing, man, that's Transkei weed, Port St Johns to be precise. It's not even the best TK weed lol... Other flavours from the Transkei include Aniseed which is also described for Durban Poison. 
TK crosses with that mintyness are pretty trademark. I'm going to grow these out and see if there's TK in there. But yeah you want mint go to Port St Johns...


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

first i heard about GSC was berner talking about how it taste like some put an ounce of Grand daddy purple in a blender with animal crackers. then the mint thing came outa nowhere so idk really. 

what i do know is these guys all make a living off of selling HYPE whether its rap or weed. so who knows


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.mjspectator.com/strain_view_embed.php?embed_ID=&ID=1060&l=

Not bad for a landrace eh... If you go there it's pretty much free it's so cheap. They'll offer you shit first but this is the one lol...


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 25, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> I just placed an order for his Girl Scout cookies from the 'tude 6 fems..think they'll be okay?


Swerve is a Bitch, if he was before me I'd tell him so! If there is any doubt of his bitch-made status watch this video. Swerve is the fag in a white shirt kicking Kenny Powers out of his booth "for telling the truth" after Kenny schools swerve!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb2ghQy4O_8

Also the original Girlscout Cookie is a Durban F1 X OG. There are many fakes and snakes in this strain. swere is at the top of the fake list.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

i love when he says fuck your booth dot org lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

goes to show how well swerve explains his shit.... instead hes just like fuck you get out.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

i retract the earlier Doofus comment. the video i watched was totally diff at a diff event. thats fucked up right there.

so is the real cookies not minty like i originally heard?


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 25, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i love when he says fuck your booth dot org lol


O, ya that shit is FUNNY, FUCK YOUR BOOTH.ORG! You guys should hear the whole pot cast Kenny Powers schools CA Connect! Its easy to find Its all audio like 25 min worth. Let me know I'll find it if you guys have any trouble.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

i listened to it before, cali dude talking shit cause he made bho from trim.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2013)

seems like his reputation as a person to deal with is still at a low point around here
does that instantly mean his plants will be shit ?

should we separate what folk think of him, from what they think of his plants ? 
maybe someone could start a poll or something lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

he breeds with hate! he heils every seed before packing.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2013)

he acts like a mellow dramatic B list celebrity , when he was here on the threads i have seen him on
no respect for folk, he is a gangsta that can barely grow a beard 

it was funny i recall now that someone pointed out one of the pictures on swerves website, i think it was for tahoe
had dog hair on it lol , 
hard to avoid when you have pets, 
but of course not a professional standard for a website pic of a strain you are selling !

to be fair he is not the only one in this business with a self inflated ego
i do know a few folk that have got nice plants from his seeds though


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

yes my bubba is the slowest growing plant ever but puts out quality top shelf and i stressed the shit out of it, didnt herm that i could see. takes like 20 days to root clones too. im about to pop a few more to look for a better mother.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 25, 2013)

dam that vid with kenny is hard to watch, embarrassing. and whats with that swerve look-a-like?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2013)

Galvatron said:


> dam that vid with kenny is hard to watch, embarrassing. and whats with that swerve look-a-like?


hanging with swerve causes strange facial hair growth its contagious it seems 
look what has happened to karma from karma genetics since he been seen about with swerve 

[video=youtube;MKtsIPaUPp0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKtsIPaUPp0[/video]


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 25, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Far as I can tell the big deal with GSC is the minty flavour. I got some out of just plain straight curiosity, because trust me being from South Africa I can tell you this: There is no good weed in Durban. Durban Poison my ASS. I've been looking for good Durban weed my whole life, you know most of the peeps I know from there that toke, not all there are some dank headz, most of 'em don't bother cleaning the seeds out the bush. Yeah. So I read about how GSC came about, and decided to order some. Figure I'll be able to tell if there's any TK in there by smell alone.
> The amount of accidental Transkei crosses I've 'made' and grown out I can't even count any more. SOOOOOO many have that minty flavour, or mint chocolate, or mint chip chocolate muffins...
> So I'm getting closer to what Durban Poison REALLY was. I used to think it must have been a good Swazi, there are some badass ones for sure, thick red beards on looooong golden buds. But with the whole mint thing, man, that's Transkei weed, Port St Johns to be precise. It's not even the best TK weed lol... Other flavours from the Transkei include Aniseed which is also described for Durban Poison.
> TK crosses with that mintyness are pretty trademark. I'm going to grow these out and see if there's TK in there. But yeah you want mint go to Port St Johns...


I read an article in Cannabis Culture back in 04 or 05 before Emery's bust anyway. They grew out like 40-100 beans each of both Dutch Passions Durban Poison and Sensi's seed durban poison. And hands down dutch passion won. Their's was truly IBL and uniform I believe they said they grew like clones because of uniformity. The authors wanted to breed with each companies version but the Sensis were so unstable they culled them out instead. So if you ever feel like trying a dutch version of your local bud,LOL there you go.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

swerve hires lookalikes in case of sniper fire and assassination attempts. lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2013)

karma in his pre swerve days
no hat no glasses much less facial hair LOL

[video=youtube;cqg3JaEf1u4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqg3JaEf1u4[/video]


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 25, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> swerve hires lookalikes in case of sniper fire and assassination attempts. lol


 hahahhaa did you see that shit too ? he had like 5 at the cup bro !


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 25, 2013)

haha he really dooes need a double judging by the comments around here.

i dont get the whole beard craze, even moonshine from rare dank has one. seems like a must have in the american seed industry.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 26, 2013)

moonshines beard is way cooler!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I read an article in Cannabis Culture back in 04 or 05 before Emery's bust anyway. They grew out like 40-100 beans each of both Dutch Passions Durban Poison and Sensi's seed durban poison. And hands down dutch passion won. Their's was truly IBL and uniform I believe they said they grew like clones because of uniformity. The authors wanted to breed with each companies version but the Sensis were so unstable they culled them out instead. So if you ever feel like trying a dutch version of your local bud,LOL there you go.


HAHAHAHA you know I've been wanting to do that, try the Dutch versions of S.A weed. But if you knew how cheap the stuff was you'd understand my reserve... I keep thinking that if it ends up being the same, I'll be sooo pissed off. When I started toking you could get the good TK for ZAR 50 a 'bankie' which is a change bag stuffed full to just under an ounce. Back then it would have been a little less than 5 USD. 'Parcels' got you four times the amount for twice the price. Whole kilograms are now still going for around ZAR 750 to 1000 if you know where to go, rip-off prices are like 2500. That's USD 250 for a KILO. 

So yeaaaah I keep buying propa DANK beans lol...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2013)

Galvatron said:


> haha he really dooes need a double judging by the comments around here.
> 
> i dont get the whole beard craze, even moonshine from rare dank has one. seems like a must have in the american seed industry.


Nah..it's just what everybody and their brother wears here nowadays..


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

the beard thing really has gotten pretty ridiculous. I've seen old ass men with the craziest shit that would make the doofus's at orange county choppers look like proper englishmen!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> the beard thing really has gotten pretty ridiculous. I've seen old ass men with the craziest shit that would make the doofus's at orange county choppers look like proper englishmen!


Actually, as an American women, I find it incredibly HOT whether it's mustache/goatee and/or beard trimmed properly..Irish accent a ++++++


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

i got scared when i read up on all the nasty shit that lives in a beard and mustache. i shaved it off when i found out all the things you can pass to newborns. you still can from your face just chances are the really really bad ones haven't had time to grow yet hiding in your swerve beard!


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

i wonder if thats the secret to CC gear. gotta grow an epic beard to germ your beans in!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i wonder if thats the secret to CC gear. gotta grow an epic beard to germ your beans in!


I don't know, but i will post the GSC's here so we compare.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 26, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i got scared when i read up on all the nasty shit that lives in a beard and mustache. i shaved it off when i found out all the things you can pass to newborns. you still can from your face just chances are the really really bad ones haven't had time to grow yet hiding in your swerve beard!


 fuckin beards man! woman always want you to grow one . then when you do, your face is too rough and scrachty. cant win xD


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

id like to see his GSC's come out good. hell any of them come out good. I've heard nothing but good things about the original cut. would make it a lot more accessible to us not on the west coast.

I do get a lot more face time with the ole lady without facial hair thats for sure. used to drive her nuts. like you say she loves the way it looks tho.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Actually, as an American women, I find it incredibly HOT whether it's mustache/goatee and/or beard trimmed properly..Irish accent a ++++++


 I have a beardy back. Does that count?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i got scared when i read up on all the nasty shit that lives in a beard and mustache. i shaved it off when i found out all the things you can pass to newborns. you still can from your face just chances are the really really bad ones haven't had time to grow yet hiding in your swerve beard!


 I'm going to bring back the lambchops. And mullets. About time the mullet came back around. Like McGuyver. Yeah.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> id like to see his GSC's come out good. hell any of them come out good. I've heard nothing but good things about the original cut. would make it a lot more accessible to us not on the west coast.
> 
> I do get a lot more face time with the ole lady without facial hair thats for sure. used to drive her nuts. like you say she loves the way it looks tho.


Well, if you keep well trimmed it should be relatively soft.

I can do a grow off..this is what I ordered:

Cali Connection Seeds Girl Scout Cookies
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds 
CAL113
1
£69.99

Barneys Farm Seeds Vanilla Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
BARE62
1
£34.99

Dinafem Seeds Super Silver
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
DNF11
1
£32.99

Big Buddha Seeds Blue Cheese
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
CHS-502F
1
£52.99

G13 Labs Seeds Hypnotic
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
G13I48
1
£29.99

GrandDaddy Purple Seeds Candyland
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
GRA742
1
£58.49

TGA Subcool Seeds Jack The Ripper
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
TGAG125
1
£59.99


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I'm going to bring back the lambchops. And mullets. About time the mullet came back around. Like McGuyver. Yeah.


Um, no.. please, please NO!!!

I'm still trying to forget the 70's happened.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have a beardy back. Does that count?


No, you should be waxing your back, chest and underarms.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Um, no.. please, please NO!!!
> 
> I'm still trying to forget the 70's happened.


The 'burns are coming on nicely. now only for the mullet. Come on, the lambchops are epic. Don't knock it till you've seen it:


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 26, 2013)

nice i hope to see the candylands side by side to the CC gsc


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> nice i hope to see the candylands side by side to the CC gsc


awesome! will do!


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

ya get good info on that candy land I'm interested in those seeing how well these bay dreams are turning out. still don't know if i can spend money over there yet tho.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm down for those bay dreams too, got the blue cheese and the super silver haze instead so this should become a pretty interesting thread


----------



## Joedahoe7 (Jul 27, 2013)

its been a while but i recall you saying (swerve) that you were testing an OG strawberry. any idea when that will be out?


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Joedahoe7 said:


> its been a while but i recall you saying (swerve) that you were testing an OG strawberry. any idea when that will be out?


BRO swerve only gets on here to talk shit. much love homie but he doesnt give a fuck about you or your return business to hit whack ass company ! take ur money where they give a shit about you and NO NANNERS all im saying. i wouldnt trust one more damn strain that cross eyed , french , midget looking fuck throws out. been down that road too many times


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Prob be good with raskals strawberry shit....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2013)

Alright guys this thread seems to be off track a bit. Let's give the personal shit talking a rest and just post your experiences and leave it at that.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> BRO swerve only gets on here to talk shit. much love homie but he doesnt give a fuck about you or your return business to hit whack ass company ! take ur money where they give a shit about you and NO NANNERS all im saying. i wouldnt trust one more damn strain that cross eyed , french , midget looking fuck throws out. been down that road too many times


I was wondering what that accent was..


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 28, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Alright guys this thread seems to be off track a bit. Let's give the personal shit talking a rest and just post your experiences and leave it at that.


 will do . sorry man you know how it is! but to be a little more factual rather than the use of adjectives. I had 8 packs of GSC 4 fem 4 reg, chem 4 , tahoe OG . tplenty of nanners on all . alot just plain weird growth t.heyre bad genetics and a bad company man. theres my honest review. 8 packs of GSC , 2 tahoe og and 2 chem 4. so obviously ive spent a bit of money on his company with no return . so it is what it is. just a shitty dude and anyone who has met him personally should be able to attest


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> will do . sorry man you know how it is! but to be a little more factual rather than the use of adjectives. I had 8 packs of GSC 4 fem 4 reg, chem 4 , tahoe OG . tplenty of nanners on all . alot just plain weird growth t.heyre bad genetics and a bad company man. theres my honest review. 8 packs of GSC , 2 tahoe og and 2 chem 4. so obviously ive spent a bit of money on his company with no return . so it is what it is. just a shitty dude and anyone who has met him personally should be able to attest


Well, considering his gear was the most overpriced for 6 fems..this fem will be giving review on GSC from germ..should be arriving any day now..stay tuned.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 28, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> I was wondering what that accent was..


 Explains a lot too. Try get a Frenchman to give a fuck lol. I have several mates from France, each of them loves causing trouble, and the times I have heard the phrase 'What? I'm FRENCH!' cannot be counted. The more trouble you give him the happier he really is, then LOL. 
Also explains all the nanners. The plants are French. So they're just going 'Fuck you! Vive le France!' it's traditional see.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 28, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Explains a lot too. Try get a Frenchman to give a fuck lol. I have several mates from France, each of them loves causing trouble, and the times I have heard the phrase 'What? I'm FRENCH!' cannot be counted. The more trouble you give him the happier he really is, then LOL.
> Also explains all the nanners. The plants are French. So they're just going 'Fuck you! Vive le France!' it's traditional see.


Yeh, but I'll bet they don't have snail problems with their outdoor grows. Delicious little things. LOL


----------



## Swerve (Jul 28, 2013)

i still love people who say they have grown 14 different packs from us and cant provide a pic of anything bad nor good not inbetween..


and strawberry og will be making its debut very soon along with the grape kush and CBD lines... also thinking of a new strain thats kill mmm gelato ice cream yumminess cheers


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2013)

What if they did provide pics?...


----------



## chewberto (Jul 28, 2013)

You talking sherbet swerve? With that gelato?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Does it have gdp in it? Lol


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

is the grape kush grapefruit or grape gum flavor? cant grow grapefruit, too stretchy.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

lol.......


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 28, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Well, considering his gear was the most overpriced for 6 fems..this fem will be giving review on GSC from germ..should be arriving any day now..stay tuned.


You should pop past Soma's line-up if you want to see overpriced... He's taking the piss bigtime. I near crapped myself: 150 POUNDS for a pack, REALLY? Used to be a hardcore Soma fan, clung onto the same Diesel cut for close on 7 years. But yeah he can take a hike now lol.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 28, 2013)

By once, cry once....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 28, 2013)

True. I really should get some NYCD again. I mean, just LOOK at it


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

now that's sick.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 28, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> True. I really should get some NYCD again. I mean, just LOOK at it


What breeder did that nycd come from mad??


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 28, 2013)

That's Soma Seeds' NYC Diesel, smells like petrol and rotten grapefruits but the flavour is unreal. And it's really potent, I felt like I was going mad smoking the stuff, actually definitely my favourite lady so far. Take Soma's advice on flowering her out, you can't rush the D.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2013)

i may take the leap and grab some soma...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 28, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> That's Soma Seeds' NYC Diesel, smells like petrol and rotten grapefruits but the flavour is unreal. And it's really potent, I felt like I was going mad smoking the stuff, actually definitely my favourite lady so far. Take Soma's advice on flowering her out, you can't rush the D.


Nice to hear it m8 as I've always been attracted to Soma's gear but have been put off a bit by his prices tbh, and more so the lack of any grow reports that I've seen.. 
Heard good things about his lavender..
Being a diesel fan myself I've always wondered about his nycd though..
How's the high with it? Mostly all in the head and motivational or not much and more hybrid? 

Ty kindly..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 28, 2013)

It's really psychedelic, at first it feel like an 'up' but then you realise that you can't do anything because your synapes refuse to connect the right pathways lol. It's all in the head with a slight body-rush if you have a little, but a few more tokes and it really hits everywhere. You know when your knees almost feel wobbly?.. And it hits like a ton of bricks, but it's STILL A CREEPER, so you get high instantly, but an hour later you can't believe what it's doing. Mates leaving my house have had to pull over halfway home and sit next to the highway for a while. 
No jokes, it's pure power. After 3 weeks I really felt like I was going mad, completely loose in the head. So it's very hard to describe, but it's VICIOUS mate. I ended up toning it down to about a gram a day. And I usually put a gram to a bong session just for me. 
I've been resisting getting some more because of the prices and because of curiosity in other strains, but yeah nothing has really come close in my books yet. Not to me personally at least.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

genetics look great,may buy some of his stuff,thanx for the insite.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Been wanting to give them a run but the fem seeds are pricy =(


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 2, 2013)

Sweet avatar raiderman lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

jeff1 said:


> Been wanting to give them a run but the fem seeds are pricy =(


 Yeah BUT they are great fems. You can have light-leaks and go in there and chuck them around for a bit then leech all their nutes and they still won't herm I swear. They can really take a beating trust me.


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow im bummed everytime i find a strain i want to run its bashed in one forum or another. If im not mistaken cali connection ... Subcool... Grandaddy purps.... Rare dankness .... Are all garbage ? Why i really wanted to try og blackwater because i seen a monster of one. Plush berry . Candyland or phantom cookies. Or rare darkness... But find constant things about them being shit. Can someone say why? Because some people swear they are dank. Fuck cali connection had the most over 20% thc if ik not mistaken at a recent cup... If its just because i might find many phenos im ok with that. Like if i bought these seeds can anyone say no matter what ill get like one good female ? Can they really suck that bad ? Or recommend some strains that dont come from shitty breeders?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

as much as they suck i think BOGO they are worth it and ill be grabbing 2 strains eventually. also the candyland and phantom cookies should be good. get em...and tga and rare dankness are both good companys and take time to put out quality...


----------



## oilmkr420 (Aug 3, 2013)

Read the thread I made in concentrates and extracts called "Manufacturing Charges" and post what you think. No one has posted shit in response.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

Amerikaner said:


> Wow im bummed everytime i find a strain i want to run its bashed in one forum or another. If im not mistaken cali connection ... Subcool... Grandaddy purps.... Rare dankness .... Are all garbage ? Why i really wanted to try og blackwater because i seen a monster of one. Plush berry . Candyland or phantom cookies. Or rare darkness... But find constant things about them being shit. Can someone say why? Because some people swear they are dank. Fuck cali connection had the most over 20% thc if ik not mistaken at a recent cup... If its just because i might find many phenos im ok with that. Like if i bought these seeds can anyone say no matter what ill get like one good female ? Can they really suck that bad ? Or recommend some strains that dont come from shitty breeders?


 Oh hell no! They're not garbage mate. Look a lot of us old heads love splitting hairs, and we become insanely picky after a couple of years with firm established favourites. And don't look at the politics dude, most of us are just busy trolling Swerve into another freak-out LOL. I mean me posting about Soma seeds on a CC thread was really just fucking with him. 

I won't let go of my Tahoe mommy for all the money you have bro. CC's got some fine gear. Gage Green has some AMAZING gear, it's just that it's very varied what you get out a pack, but it is all DANK. 

I can GUARANTEE you any female you get out of a Tahoe pack will be worth it as far as the quality of the smoke goes. TGA Subcool also deliver on the Dank side mate. 

So if a pheno-rich selection doesn't bug YOU, then you've got nothing to worry about. Explore the seedbanks, you won't only be buying ONE pack of seed ever will you? Embrace the process and have fun with it! Finding your winners, even if it takes a year, is worth every second of that time, you get dank weed along the way man. 

I mean it's 50/50, you get the genetics, and then your environment that the genetics are going to go into. The only real judge for what works for you is YOU bro.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

oilmkr420 said:


> Read the thread I made in concentrates and extracts called "Manufacturing Charges" and post what you think. No one has posted shit in response.


 That might be because everybody and their uncles have got oil-making rigs and vac pumps and the whole shebang. Don't get offended if nobody posts a reply to a thread you start bro. Happens ALL the time.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

ill check it out oilmkr...see if i can troll in any way!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

OK I'll join Greenghost but strictly for trolling purposes LOL...


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

Awesome ! Im going to go with the choices i said. but ive been out of the game so long but i remember back in like 2003 on overgrow there was always some one bashing nirvana or BOG rezdog meanwhile they are still around.(or in prison ) was leary of blackwater because of the sfv reversed male but i think ill find some keepers in 20 beans. Candly land and phantom cookies sound great but everyones saying they are fakes etc ...if they are real gsc isnt the issue ill settle for great smoke... Screw it i wont know if i dont pop em. Hell yeah i think some of these bad reviews must come from bad growers or atleast a few newbs... Thanks for the advice sirs.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

actually i heard gdp genetics breeder has left the company and the packs stocked will be the last of the originals, or so ive heard... if they are in stock i would snag a few. one of those won a cup few months ago in cali. i would be leary of blackwater too but wouldnt stop me if i wanted that pheno bad enough lol cant beat bogo the backup pack makes up for any bullshit...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

Amerikaner said:


> Awesome ! Im going to go with the choices i said. but ive been out of the game so long but i remember back in like 2003 on overgrow there was always some one bashing nirvana or BOG rezdog meanwhile they are still around.(or in prison ) was leary of blackwater because of the sfv reversed male but i think ill find some keepers in 20 beans. Candly land and phantom cookies sound great but everyones saying they are fakes etc ...if they are real gsc isnt the issue ill settle for great smoke... Screw it i wont know if i dont pop em. Hell yeah i think some of these bad reviews must come from bad growers or atleast a few newbs... Thanks for the advice sirs.


 Well of COURSE they are 'fakes' the originals were elite clones. So they are the best representation the breeder can offer of the original. ONLY way for it to not be 'fake' is to get the original cut and that's just not going to happen. 

But, it's like the UK Cheese: Originally a clone held onto by Exodus, then developed into seed form by Big Buddha. So the guys that KNOW will tell you straight they are very different, but it matters not because the Cheese from BB is DANK. So the only way it will disappoint you is if you KNOW the original cut and won't settle for anything less. 

Enjoy the process!!! It's great!!!!

20 seeds, hell yeah you'll find a good pheno!


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 3, 2013)

The GDP strain that won was the bay11 which is a renamed cut of the appalachia from bodhi by way of high and lonesome who produces seeds under the name working man's dank. The bay11 released by GDP after the win is not the exact cut that won its the appalachia x og kush, not the same but still getting good reviews. This is what I've gathered online not sure if it's 100% correct


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

I heard gsc was stolen from the origional holder in a robbery . If thats true couldnt it possibly be leaked by now? Either way its like the white x big bud... Ive come across so many mixed stories about the white, triangle,and triangle kush... Couldnt find an answer lol just tales. Sorry to get off topic. Thanks again


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

yea white is a mystery to me, i heard it is either a triangle s1 or something along the line


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

Ill post up some pics when i get the white x big bud flowering . Its from la plata labs... Cant find anyone who has flowered their stuff though.


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 3, 2013)

Yea you're bot gona find the lineages of the white or triangle kush anywhere it's one of those strains that are just a mystery.

The gsc has been leaked but what you find in ceed form are hybrids and s1s or hybrids from s1. They will not be exactly the same as the cut the guys in norcal are running unless you get a clone.


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

Good to know being that i never have had any real deal cuts i wont know what im missing lol. What do you guys do when you find a keeper in the black water for example would you hit it with your best blackwater male or do you just keep her alive as cuttings or a mum ? Cuttings and mums dont work good for mmj patients with 6 plant max. I understand cubing but is a general backcross the way to go when trying to save good genetics for future fine tuning and breeding?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

I would try to do both...make a mother and make f2s...


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 3, 2013)

I popped two Bay11's and the one has a horrible leaf mutation, but the other one is looking good so far. Peace out.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Aug 3, 2013)

people are still buying from CC? lol- thought his bubble had busted a while ago? i had some GDP Bay11 freebies from the 'tude that I gave away b/c of the bad karma that is associated with them. beans from thiefs and a-holes dont belong in my garden. best wishes and good growing.


----------



## Swerve (Aug 3, 2013)

WOW talk about looking dumb you make a post like that yet talk about grandaddy purple seed companies bay11/gdp not the cali connection... hate is such a problem it blinds u into making dumb comments...


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 3, 2013)

shut up swerve


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

pretty sure upstate was just lumping you and grandaddy ken in the same boat.

giving ANOTHER example of some beans that bring bad karma.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 3, 2013)

Swerve said:


> WOW talk about looking dumb you make a post like that yet talk about grandaddy purple seed companies bay11/gdp not the cali connection... hate is such a problem it blinds u into making dumb comments...


This post has reminded me that i am in need of a beard trim 

Thanks Pal


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> pretty sure upstate was just lumping you and grandaddy ken in the same boat.
> 
> giving ANOTHER example of some beans that bring bad karma.


0_o uhhhhhhh?


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

uhhhhh? to which part?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> uhhhhh? to which part?


I've got ken's gdp 2012 4 fems of 10 regs..each fem produced 1 perfect fem at top of each plant and have been so i have her in fem only seed..my question is i've noticed bad ju-ju in my life since growing her..can you please chime in on this? also, I've just order cc gear gsc from the 'tude and they were expensive as hell..will I have blood on my hands?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

Swerve said:


> WOW talk about looking dumb you make a post like that yet talk about grandaddy purple seed companies bay11/gdp not the cali connection... hate is such a problem it blinds u into making dumb comments...


 BOOM. Mission accomplished. Count yourself successfully trolled bro lol lol lol... Hey YOU chose to have a high public profile and publicise your fights Swerve. YOU. You chose the rock-star route of PUBLICISE PUBLICISE PUBLICISE instead of letting your genetics alone do the fucking talking. You could've kept your nose clean like sooooo many others do. 
So you rock up in Holland and what you think's gonna happen? You steppin on toes all over the place acting like a rock star on other people's turf, then you get upset that they talk shit about you and even try take you out, eh? I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that that has kinda been known to happen in Holland dude. Everybody that's watched ONE Cannabis Cup video knows THAT man. You can TASTE the rivalry. 
And then you act like a prick towards a community who you want to actually buy your stock? Dude, I will give cuts of this Tahoe to EVERYBODY. NOBODY I know will ever need to send money to your company, OK? 
Jesus dude, sleep in the bed you made for yourself. I mean, look at my posts, sure I mentioned a 'rumour' but I apologised. I've been defending your genetics saying how good they are, this Tahoe is DANK to be true. I'm even following a journal of the DeadHead OG because I wanted to invest in some. 

NO WAY I'll do that after you've shown your true colours here. And I think you've put a LOT of other people off too. 

I also believe in karma. And I don't want any of YOURS. Sorry dude, YOU choose how to conduct yourself. 

No go away, the grown-ups are having a conversation here.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

heres the beginning part of it. il find the rest in a second



gladstoned said:


> I'd love to hear the story. When Sea of Seeds promo dropped I ordered a pack of Bay 11. I have lots of Bodhi gear, and what I read on breedbay bummed me out, if Bay 11 was ripped off. I haven't even got the pack yet. lmao. If it's reworked and not stolen, then that is BIG difference. Anyone have more info? It's so hard to decipher rumors and drama. lmao.
> 
> This is pretty cut and dry, one would think:
> 
> ...


----------



## superjet (Aug 3, 2013)

Amerikaner said:


> Wow im bummed everytime i find a strain i want to run its bashed in one forum or another. If im not mistaken cali connection ... Subcool... Grandaddy purps.... Rare dankness .... Are all garbage ? Why i really wanted to try og blackwater because i seen a monster of one. Plush berry . Candyland or phantom cookies. Or rare darkness... But find constant things about them being shit. Can someone say why? Because some people swear they are dank. Fuck cali connection had the most over 20% thc if ik not mistaken at a recent cup... If its just because i might find many phenos im ok with that. Like if i bought these seeds can anyone say no matter what ill get like one good female ? Can they really suck that bad ? Or recommend some strains that dont come from shitty breeders?


it's because "most" growers, if that's what you want to call them, don't know shit about growing. there are great seeds from all these seed companies along with "some" bad ones, but for the most part (and i see plenty!) it's lazy ass no brain motherfuckers trying to grow and blaming everything but themselves. i've gotten some of the baddest (greatest!) smoke on the planet from calicon, but to listen to the majority of people talk about them you would think their gear is shit. sorry if this is too real for most, but too many peeps simply don't know what the fuck they are doing and will blame everybody but themselves.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

i agrre ^^^ theres a bunch


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> BOOM. Mission accomplished. Count yourself successfully trolled bro lol lol lol... Hey YOU chose to have a high public profile and publicise your fights Swerve. YOU. You chose the rock-star route of PUBLICISE PUBLICISE PUBLICISE instead of letting your genetics alone do the fucking talking. You could've kept your nose clean like sooooo many others do.
> So you rock up in Holland and what you think's gonna happen? You steppin on toes all over the place acting like a rock star on other people's turf, then you get upset that they talk shit about you and even try take you out, eh? I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that that has kinda been known to happen in Holland dude. Everybody that's watched ONE Cannabis Cup video knows THAT man. You can TASTE the rivalry.
> And then you act like a prick towards a community who you want to actually buy your stock? Dude, I will give cuts of this Tahoe to EVERYBODY. NOBODY I know will ever need to send money to your company, OK?
> Jesus dude, sleep in the bed you made for yourself. I mean, look at my posts, sure I mentioned a 'rumour' but I apologised. I've been defending your genetics saying how good they are, this Tahoe is DANK to be true. I'm even following a journal of the DeadHead OG because I wanted to invest in some.
> ...


did you say Tahoe cuts?


----------



## TheOrganic (Aug 3, 2013)

My BTOG is doing good right now, Week in flowering and pistols are popping no balls yet. I'll post a pic up later when buds form up. I hope I don't get nuts cause its scrogged and that would suck cutting out.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

yea i want to scrog but need a proven plant before trying so because of problems that not could, but prob will pop up lol


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

hell I've found a winner in GHS gear. all the companies you listed above aren't bad. a lot of people hate on them cause majority of their stock is F-1's that leave you with major variation. I've heard from countless people on how bad *insert seed company here* Was after they ran THREE WHOLE SEEDS? or pick and mix. you need to plant a pile if you want the real winner. 

*TO amerikana*

YES Calicon has some quirks and swerve is a doofus. NO their genetics do not suck. I've had some germ issues but not that bad if your careful. no worse then a few other companies.

YES GDP lied his way to winning the cup with a bodhi cut. NO Their genetics do not suck. bodhi himself said it should be some fire lol. Depending on your karma level id beware of running these  only germed 4 but went 4/4

YES Subcool has the awesomest mustache ever in history NO his genetics do not suck. Plant at least 10 of anything you really want but i find with subs gear if you go in with an open mind and don't try to find any certain pheno you will be pleasantly surprised with something great usually. GREAT germ rates

YES rare dankness has an ego the size of the rockies. NO their genetics do not suck. they have pretty wild variation like subcools stuff so once again either plant a ton or keep an open mind. Rare D has some awesome germ rates

run whatever is going to get you excited cause when a plant gets you excited you will take better care of it and get better meds. so just find what gets you goin!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

what he said...


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info myco . I wonder if gdp used selfing in any of his lines. I heard candyland had mutant tendencies. I popped two s1s out of dispensary crap and had one perfect looking hybrid and one mutant that refused to grow over 8 inches. . . Im still thinking its worth it if i can seed one bad ass female from these breeders that people love to hate.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2013)

So, I received my CC gear..GSC (thin mint pheno) and am ready. I'm the bean whisperer and can get most anything to pop unless it's old or inferior. I have no stake in this other than yield and good product. I don't know Swerve or the "stories" and can give an unbiased opinion supported by factual pics.

First off, imagine my surprise when I opened the pack and found SEVEN FEM beans instead of six! Several beans are light colored, do not appear as "typical" viable with one true sketchy which may be why there were seven IMO. As you can see, I use paper towel method..as current cup winner, these beans should be fresh, so no soaking prior..in plastic bag on top of modem and covered..now we wait..check back for status update.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 6, 2013)

Good luck with them.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 6, 2013)

thats a new mug! I've only got TGA and GDP!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> thats a new mug! I've only got TGA and GDP!


Right? That's what i was thinking..never know what its gonna be when they say "cool mug"..here's another one for you..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 6, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Right? That's what i was thinking..never know what its gonna be when they say "cool mug"..here's another one for you..
> View attachment 2765488View attachment 2765489


That mug i mean bud is nic lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2013)

Ns buds..Would like to try the SM..seeds look healthy.theres a couple strains here I def. need to get around to doing.Rdr.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> So, I received my CC gear..GSC (thin mint pheno) and am ready. I'm the bean whisperer and can get most anything to pop unless it's old or inferior. I have no stake in this other than yield and good product. I don't know Swerve or the "stories" and can give an unbiased opinion supported by factual pics.
> 
> First off, imagine my surprise when I opened the pack and found SEVEN FEM beans instead of six! Several beans are light colored, do not appear as "typical" viable with one true sketchy which may be why there were seven IMO. As you can see, I use paper towel method..as current cup winner, these beans should be fresh, so no soaking prior..in plastic bag on top of modem and covered..now we wait..check back for status update.
> 
> View attachment 2765033View attachment 2765034View attachment 2765035View attachment 2765036View attachment 2765038View attachment 2765039View attachment 2765040View attachment 2765041View attachment 2765042View attachment 2765043View attachment 2765044View attachment 2765045View attachment 2765046


Drum roll, please..chaaaaaaaaaching$$$$ 5 of the 7 beans have popped in 24 hours including the one that looked sketchy..so far, so good and back to sleep we go!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2013)

you popped candyland? the cali con gsc didnt win the cup did it?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> you popped candyland? the cali con gsc didnt win the cup did it?


i know candyland was a winner thought gsc brought home something..i wasn't there heard from friends in la and thought is won something..well wtf why am i popping these beans????..jk lol

EDIT: matters not this experiment was about swerves beans


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2013)

haha i knew you were wrong!  but yea gdps cookies was a cali cup so you got a cup winner just havent germed yet... still is cool to score extra beans no matter if their birdfeed or not lol


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> haha i knew you were wrong!  but yea gdps cookies was a cali cup so you got a cup winner just havent germed yet... still is cool to score extra beans no matter if their birdfeed or not lol


ha! so far i've got 5/7 and the seams are splitting on the remaining 2..so no germ issues from this girl..so far they are perfect..impressive, swerve.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2013)

nice! 7 out of 7 isnt shabby...


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

i had 3 of my boss hogs make it that far and freeze out. idk if it was my fault. maybe i introduced bacteria somehow idk. but they gave me little centimeter tails and just went on vacation.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2013)

i use piranha to help prevent any damping off and minimize moving from paper towel to pot. i like germing in pellets, real easy and wont break those microroot hairs transplanting. can also let them grow a nice rootball in the pellet by allowing the roots to get airpruned. next up is root riot and rapid rooter cubes and ill cast my final judgement for germing!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

i was gonna do a batch of root riots this most recent time but the seeds where way to rare. impossible for me to replace so i just figured ole trusty dusty was the way.

i got 2 packs of some hortilabs il excitement on when the time comes. i want the root riots to work so badly. it just seems like such a good way. I've seen a lot of people heading that way too it seems


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i had 3 of my boss hogs make it that far and freeze out. idk if it was my fault. maybe i introduced bacteria somehow idk. but they gave me little centimeter tails and just went on vacation.


i hate when that shit happens (trust me i've had good genies do that)..when i do see the centimeter thing they usually take a few days to pop then die..these germed quick..we'll see what tomorrow brings..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2013)

im just looking for foolproof germ. so fragile when starting off...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i was gonna do a batch of root riots this most recent time but the seeds where way to rare. impossible for me to replace so i just figured ole trusty dusty was the way.
> 
> i got 2 packs of some hortilabs il excitement on when the time comes. i want the root riots to work so badly. it just seems like such a good way. I've seen a lot of people heading that way too it seems


YES IMO if you have something rare ..trusty dusty is the way..root and new mixes..super soil with webbing? wtf..do what works this way if the beans dissapoint you'll know why.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i use piranha to help prevent any damping off and minimize moving from paper towel to pot. i like germing in pellets, real easy and wont break those microroot hairs transplanting. can also let them grow a nice rootball in the pellet by allowing the roots to get airpruned. next up is root riot and rapid rooter cubes and ill cast my final judgement for germing!


I just use tweezers..make sure everything is clean..my hands, too..when i took that pic this am i sprayed cleaner for the stove top and realized the uncovered germed beans were sitting right there..DOH! i checked the area and couldn't feel any mist near them..keep my fingers crossed. so many things can happen though..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Drum roll, please..chaaaaaaaaaching$$$$ 5 of the 7 beans have popped in 24 hours including the one that looked sketchy..so far, so good and back to sleep we go!
> View attachment 2766539


so, here i transplanted 4 seedlings to soil..using tweezers, touching ONLY shell/leaf area to drop in prepared hole and watered around seedling..washing my hands..i also prepared a new paper towel "bed" for the remaining 3..again not touching and heating up bed before transferring them in..i like to keep seed/leaf above soil to give best shot in establishing roots..i will check and water 2x day..T5 on day 1 veg is 18" above and exposed leaf already greening up.
fox farm soil and spring water 7.5ph


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> so, here i transplanted 4 seedlings to soil..using tweezers, touching ONLY shell/leaf area to drop in prepared hole and watered around seedling..washing my hands..i also prepared a new paper towel "bed" for the remaining 3..again not touching and heating up bed before transferring them in..i like to keep seed/leaf above soil to give best shot in establishing roots..i will check and water 2x day..T5 on day 1 veg is 18" above and exposed leaf already greening up.
> fox farm soil and spring water 7.5ph
> View attachment 2768340View attachment 2768341View attachment 2768342View attachment 2768343


here we have a little progress made on one bean..i've swapped out bed again for freshness and tap root development without rooting itself to paper towel..seedlings are doing well with T5 being dropped a few more inches..if the shell does not fall off soon, i will gently remove..


----------



## kindnug (Aug 10, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i was gonna do a batch of root riots this most recent time but the seeds where way to rare. impossible for me to replace so i just figured ole trusty dusty was the way.
> 
> i got 2 packs of some hortilabs il excitement on when the time comes. i want the root riots to work so badly. it just seems like such a good way. I've seen a lot of people heading that way too it seems


I've been using Root Riot plugs the past 6+months with 100% success cloning+poppin' beans.
I used the cheap peat pellets before and wasn't satisfied with the rate of success.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> here we have a little progress made on one bean..i've swapped out bed again for freshness and tap root development without rooting itself to paper towel..seedlings are doing well with T5 being dropped a few more inches..if the shell does not fall off soon, i will gently remove..
> 
> View attachment 2770234View attachment 2770235


Just mist the shell it will come off


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I've been using Root Riot plugs the past 6+months with 100% success cloning+poppin' beans.
> I used the cheap peat pellets before and wasn't satisfied with the rate of success.


with root riot plugs, do you just drop the seed inside and have heat mat underneath? i'm concerned about 1 seed which has not split its seam..this seed should be very fresh.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just mist the shell it will come off


ahhhhhhhhh..thank you!!!!!!! i get it..make it soft..awesome tip!..i didn't know this one..it's the little things that make schuylaars day


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just mist the shell it will come off


and 90 minutes later..voila! now that is what this site is for..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing some cookies


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 10, 2013)

So far I've gotten a high ratios of males from the CC beans I been popping this year. But I have to keep in mind that I am using very low sampling sizes so could be unlucky luck of the draw. My 3 91chem all look to be males, and with those beans there were 20% very green when I opened them out of the two free packs I got in a tude promo. So again how much can I complain with free beans, but quality was not above average. The Jedi I did of the two I had 1 of them girl other boy. The bubba I gave to buddy to pop of the pack only 3 viable should know sex soon.


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh forgot Buddha Tahoe, 1 of 2 popped it was fem and she flowered very early in season and it was unexpected and worms got the best of that one but it looked really good and lots of potential. Not trying to spew hate just the facts here.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

keep the facts coming...


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 11, 2013)

So I busted out my packs, of:

two 10 packs of the 91 chem I still have 15, but there were 2 extra beans in pack one was crushed, happy with free and more than told I would get, kudo's, of 7 seeds I have tried 3 pop'd, all male's. Not so good, but overall still small sample size, I'll be trying 5 more soon.

Jedi of the 10 pack, I have 8 left. 2 of 2 germ'd 1 of 2 male. So so but better than herm, imo, but we are still not done flowering yet. Will updated. 

Buddha Tahoe of a 10 pack I have 8, 1 of 2 germ, female, good looker smelled great, but she was small when flipped and worms got to her bad chopped early, but it looked like it had good potential. I'll do more soon.

I will get accurate numbers to verify on Bubba since he did those. I have 6 fem 818 Headband but want to wait for indoors to pop those.

so with a pretty small sample size this could be just bad luck or indicative of what's to come. I'll be doing the 5 chem's and see what comes out of a full pack of those. I'll be able to sex a bit quicker than before as well, so hopefully also less time I have to put into the wrong plants.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2013)

ive never heard anyone having worms in their buds.how is your grow area?


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 11, 2013)

All outside, no I've never had then indoor either so this was my first time dealing with them and they were more damaging than I anticipated. Lesson learned, no biggie, live and learn can't blame poor quality due to bugs on the genetics.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> here we have a little progress made on one bean..i've swapped out bed again for freshness and tap root development without rooting itself to paper towel..seedlings are doing well with T5 being dropped a few more inches..if the shell does not fall off soon, i will gently remove..
> 
> View attachment 2770234View attachment 2770235


I'm a bit disappointed with the remaining beans..we are on day 5 of germ, there has been no further development with visible tap..additionally the middle bean which cracked and appeared tap would pop has receded and IMO is gonna die..the left bean has minimal seam crack..if anyone has any suggestions..by all means, now would be the time..

The seedlings are doing well and all have 2nd set of leaves..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2013)

For any shell not open try putting a sharp blade to the seem and try operating to open up. Maybe with a little help it can still pop other than that nothing more I would o with em besides toss em and find out what swerve has to say about that.. lmao even tho you'll wait forever for nothing at least you did your part.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> For any shell not open try putting a sharp blade to the seem and try operating to open up. Maybe with a little help it can still pop other than that nothing more I would o with em besides toss em and find out what swerve has to say about that.. lmao even tho you'll wait forever for nothing at least you did your part.


Well, this experiment was about someone with grow experience.. who doesn't have an axe to grind with any of the seed companies or their owners..who doesn't know the "stories" and can be completely impartial..time for the "clean" razor blade..

EDIT: 4/7 puts it at 57% fem germ ratio..paid 109$ for 6 [email protected]$ per seed. 109$/4 = 27.25$ per bean


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> For any shell not open try putting a sharp blade to the seem and try operating to open up. Maybe with a little help it can still pop other than that nothing more I would o with em besides toss em and find out what swerve has to say about that.. lmao even tho you'll wait forever for nothing at least you did your part.


Well, the good news with fems being a bit unstable..they keep selving themselves.. even the best gennies..like my Ken's GDP..I only have to order once

EDIT: I'm the only one I know that has Chemdawg4 in fem


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Well, the good news with fems being a bit unstable..they keep selving themselves.. even the best gennies..like my Ken's GDP..I only have to order once
> I
> EDIT: I'm the only one I know that has Chemdawg4 in fem


I think you need to let me stabilize those bad girls


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think you need to let me stabilize those bad girls


Ever been to SE Florida?..I was thinking the other day how cool it would be to host other members (trusted friends of course) in your home and vice versa..it would be an awesome way to see the world for the price of a ticket!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2013)

Years ago.. but I'm ready for the adventure lol


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Years ago.. but I'm ready for the adventure lol


Right?..Life short, death long..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> I'm a bit disappointed with the remaining beans..we are on day 5 of germ, there has been no further development with visible tap..additionally the middle bean which cracked and appeared tap would pop has receded and IMO is gonna die..the left bean has minimal seam crack..if anyone has any suggestions..by all means, now would be the time..
> 
> The seedlings are doing well and all have 2nd set of leaves..
> 
> View attachment 2772000View attachment 2772001View attachment 2772002View attachment 2772003


okay, so still no more development with germ..razored the seams and popped the short tap in soil, as she broke out of her shell..the other 2 soaking as well in a cup of room temperature spring water..I prepared a fresh, clean bed for last attempt at germ..short tap is set outside seedling tray to acclimate to lights.


----------



## superjet (Aug 14, 2013)

this is my last run of cc's larry og. this pheno is a little sativa dominant and at exactly 7 weeks, i'll let her go another week maybe 10 days tops for 50 zips dry of some of the best bud in the valley (right now) all from just 6 five footers, you do the math, that's 8+ a plant and i never touch it (top it) from a clone to eight weeks, maybe 59 days, yeah i like this strain. p.s. those are just two 600w lights.


----------



## Unequalibrium (Aug 15, 2013)

You must think everyone is stupid to believe there's 50 oz. in that tent.


----------



## superjet (Aug 15, 2013)

50 zips dry my brother, every 10 weeks! and not to add insult to injury, this IS the strongest og going around (the vegas valley) at the moment. too many peeps here in the valley know it to be fact and wait for it every time. i've lived here for 52 years and the people that know me know one thing, i don't lie! i chop the top two thirds @ 8 weeks and then give the bottom third another 2 weeks of co2 and 12/12, and that's it, 48-50 zips (DRY!). i've had 2 dispenseries already from out of state come get cuttings, i don't know what they will call it, but look for BADASS to be attached to it somewhere in it's name, hahahaha, i'm lovin it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 15, 2013)

3pounds + dry that's a nice pull but it doesn't look like those plants gve you it.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 15, 2013)

I pull 50 oz off this then lol!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 15, 2013)

superjet said:


> 50 zips dry my brother, every 10 weeks! and not to add insult to injury, this IS the strongest og going around (the vegas valley) at the moment. too many peeps here in the valley know it to be fact and wait for it every time. i've lived here for 52 years and the people that know me know one thing, i don't lie! i chop the top two thirds @ 8 weeks and then give the bottom third another 2 weeks of co2 and 12/12, and that's it, 48-50 zips (DRY!). i've had 2 dispenseries already from out of state come get cuttings, i don't know what they will call it, but look for BADASS to be attached to it somewhere in it's name, hahahaha, i'm lovin it.


*Cough* I believe you. I also live in rainbowland! What colour is your unicorn? Mine is yellow with PURPLE polka-dots. And it poops hash.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hahaha unicorn!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> *Cough* I believe you. I also live in rainbowland! What colour is your unicorn? Mine is yellow with PURPLE polka-dots. And it poops hash.


ROFL..i just realized your avatar is a hampster with a jedi light saber..


----------



## superjet (Aug 15, 2013)

i don't blame you guys one bit, i probably wouldn't believe it either. i've been growing this particular pheno for just about a year now and it wasn't until i started using mycos and bennies that i broke through the gram per watt barrier. and when i say dry i mean dry enough to jar up and forget about. don't hate, just call me great!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 15, 2013)

superjet said:


> i don't blame you guys one bit, i probably wouldn't believe it either. i've been growing this particular pheno for just about a year now and it wasn't until i started using mycos and bennies that i broke through the gram per watt barrier. and when i say dry i mean dry enough to jar up and forget about. don't hate, just call me great!


Lol. Its very hard to believe those plants pictured gave you 3 pounds let alone a og but if that's what you pull more props to you. Also if its the best og around your area even better than the clone onlies you got yourself a winner.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 15, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol. Its very hard to believe those plants pictured gave you 3 pounds let alone a og but if that's what you pull more props to you. Also if its the best og around your area even better than the clone onlies you got yourself a winner.


 i've run larry from cali con, and while i'm not the best at pulling numbers from any of my grows admittedly, untopped, there is no way in hell he's pulling 10 zips per plant..


----------



## TN Jedeye (Aug 15, 2013)

There's not 50 zips in that tent soaking fucking wet, let alone dry.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 16, 2013)

that woodys gdp?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> ROFL..i just realized your avatar is a hampster with a jedi light saber..


 A Red-Eye Jedi.... LOL


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> A Red-Eye Jedi.... LOL


it's just that i have this..place in my heart for them..we've had a few over the years..digger, charlie etc..i end up taking care of them and crying for a week when they die..


----------



## superjet (Aug 16, 2013)

hahahaha!!! thanks guys, you're just making me more big headed! yes, i'm saying 8 zips per plant!! i will take pics as i chop this run next weekend, no need for me to lie, it's simply the best og pheno i have ever grown....period.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> I'm a bit disappointed with the remaining beans..we are on day 5 of germ, there has been no further development with visible tap..additionally the middle bean which cracked and appeared tap would pop has receded and IMO is gonna die..the left bean has minimal seam crack..if anyone has any suggestions..by all means, now would be the time..
> 
> The seedlings are doing well and all have 2nd set of leaves..
> 
> View attachment 2772000View attachment 2772001View attachment 2772002View attachment 2772003


germ results final after 10 days: 4/7 no work, 5/7 with work..i buried short tap and she seems to be taking so i'm cautiously optimistic on her..shhhhhh she's sleeping and don't breathe on her! lol


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2013)

superjet said:


> hahahaha!!! thanks guys, you're just making me more big headed! yes, i'm saying 8 zips per plant!! i will take pics as i chop this run next weekend, no need for me to lie, it's simply the best og pheno i have ever grown....period.


um, did someone mention you throw away mids and schwag?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> um, did someone mention you throw away mids and schwag?


 Yeah and you don't weigh the pots either. I did the math, 1.2 kilograms roughly is claimed here. Untopped plants like Racerboy mentioned, look at all the gaps in that canopy it's not even scrogged properly. Mycos and bennies right... so this is SOIL? I don't want to be funny but this makes the story even less likely. 
EVERYBODY and his uncle knows organic doesn't yield. It tastes great and it is the best medicine. But YIELD? Nooooo man. Or are you doing organic hydro? 
We agree, there is no need for you to lie Mr, so if you would kindly stop it we'd all respect you a bit more.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 16, 2013)

Your nicer than me hamish


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 16, 2013)

superjet said:


> 50 zips dry my brother, every 10 weeks! and not to add insult to injury, this IS the strongest og going around (the vegas valley) at the moment. too many peeps here in the valley know it to be fact and wait for it every time. i've lived here for 52 years and the people that know me know one thing, i don't lie! i chop the top two thirds @ 8 weeks and then give the bottom third another 2 weeks of co2 and 12/12, and that's it, 48-50 zips (DRY!). i've had 2 dispenseries already from out of state come get cuttings, i don't know what they will call it, but look for BADASS to be attached to it somewhere in it's name, hahahaha, i'm lovin it.


52 years ?? jesus christ you must be older than jorge cervantes. but at least he knows how to work a scale ! hahahah  9 year organic grower here who was taught under old school growers from eugene and humboldt , and a few good mentors from BC , and I have never heard such bs. I KNOW you didnt pull 1400 grams from 1200 just in lighting ... organic in soil hehe. goji OG couldnt do that on steroids. So what im saying is sir , i enjoy a good bedtime story and all but lets be factual and realistic. maybe 2 elbows but im sure thats even pushing it


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> germ results final after 10 days: 4/7 no work, 5/7 with work..i buried short tap and she seems to be taking so i'm cautiously optimistic on her..shhhhhh she's sleeping and don't breathe on her! lol
> View attachment 2778602View attachment 2778603


i had a visitor this morning..


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 17, 2013)

i wonder if a few geckos would be good for a room?

do they eat foliage at all? i know they like bugs.

would make for a neat living anti pest strip lol


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 17, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i wonder if a few geckos would be good for a room?
> 
> do they eat foliage at all? i know they like bugs.
> 
> would make for a neat living anti pest strip lol


personally i dont believe so. I used to have a leopoard gecko and all he would eat are crickets indigenous to dry areas ( brownish yellow ones )


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 17, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i wonder if a few geckos would be good for a room?
> 
> do they eat foliage at all? i know they like bugs.
> 
> would make for a neat living anti pest strip lol


 Carnivorous plants would actually be badass to have in a growroom lol...


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 17, 2013)

i recall hearing about carnivorous plants having some pretty hardcore immune systems and they carry some pretty rough micro bugs that will eat other plants alive.

idk if its true but if it wasn't your right it would be epic as hell. a venus fly trap would need jaw surgery after a couple days eating gnats in my room lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 17, 2013)

Hell I never thought of that...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i recall hearing about carnivorous plants having some pretty hardcore immune systems and they carry some pretty rough micro bugs that will eat other plants alive.
> 
> idk if its true but if it wasn't your right it would be epic as hell. a venus fly trap would need jaw surgery after a couple days eating gnats in my room lol.


gnats? put a cup of high sugar juice next to your plants and they will drown


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 17, 2013)

ya I've been drowning them out but I'm pretty sure i had a near infestation levels manage to birth a generation. i was near gnat free just 4 days ago and now i got another explosion. I'm gonna treat with mosquito dunks again but i think il probably go put some sugar water down there too. i got vinegar and pest strips already but they aren't goin fast enough!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hell I never thought of that...


i do remember a customer at the shop who said he had 3 pitcher plants in his room. this guy grew mostly decorative stuff. a lot of those sensitive plants that move and shit. made a fortune selling off little weird ferns and shit.

he definitely had some MJ plants going too but more then half his room was other plants.

i don't even wanna think of the nightmare that would be to have such a bio diverse room but i guess if your a gangster it wouldn't be a big deal lol.

he used to sell those baby sensitive ferns for $60 a pop when they where just little babies. he used to come buy grow bags off me 100 at a time like every 10 days lol

makes ya wonder with how many people are hucking MJ now a days, might wanna toss a few other for $$$ plants in ur rooms!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2013)

i had a full blown infestation. watering with tarantula and great white wiped em out in a week. im talking when the plants were sleeping the bugs were all up in my face while i was trying to sleep. i had strips i didnt even use


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 17, 2013)

i use great white on the regular. stuffs awesome.

didn't have any idea it would help against gnats


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2013)

hell yea shit kills the eggs, its the bacillus thurgensis


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2013)

i went the overkill route, tarantula has the same Bti shit


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 17, 2013)

i think thats all a mosquito dunk is too isn't it?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2013)

no clue, i didnt have the doe to go check lol already had the active ingredient on had so i nuked em...


----------



## TheOrganic (Aug 18, 2013)

CC's Buddha Tahoe OG Fem I believe its about a month in flowering. 
750w to 1000w, Temps high 82deg low 75deg with 1000w, ten gal smart pot with amended soil and tea's with OG BIOWAR bennies and mycos. 
I mix half tap and rain water for teas and in between waterings. 
Had soil a little too hot when started in veg but rode it out till leaves shined back up and quit clawing. So far out of the 8 strains in room she's looking to be the beefy one out of all but will see. Her frost is def starting to build up But no real definitive smell yet. 
Did a soil test and I'm good on PH and NPK so pretty much gonna be water till end unless I see something. 
I wish I would've have topped her but gonna get some fat colas with whats going. I def didn't scrog correctly but its been awhile. I let it veg too long over screen and and had to prune too much from below it seemed.
In a few weeks I'll take some Bud shots without HPS.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> i had a visitor this morning..
> 
> View attachment 2779964


short tap has developed her first leaf!


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 19, 2013)

Those Buddha Tahoe look mighty nice! It's a good one.


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 19, 2013)

blue dream haze
original sour diesel


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 19, 2013)

good looking plants!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 20, 2013)

Preparing my next Tahoe run. Fresh mommies, 8 of them. Seriously kicking the LVBK's nuts in for growth rate, this is going to be one badass run, guessing like 3 weeks or so... Will have some serious Tahoe porn soon, flowering out the big old mom muahahahaha... Anyhow, Tahoe clones 17 days after first roots, 25 days after being cut:













The def-like spots on the edge of one leaf was me fucking up while topping, I razed the edge of the growth tip... That's right, topped already and look at it LOL...







It really is badass reefer in every sense of the word. Was a Beeeeatch gettng this mom, but every little bit of effort was worth it. Keeper for life.


----------



## Progrow29 (Aug 20, 2013)

kermit2692 said:


> lol nope garbage imo..all i see is bad reviews but i got a freebie and gave it a shot anyway..bhudda tahoe, more like bhudda no grow... it just stalled out and stopped doing anything at all at about 8 inches next to 3 other strains that were just fine that were not cc.



Dude stfu seriously...it's retards like u who need to stay off this site..this site is for helping growers out..not talking shit about things u know nothing about lol..because u don't know how to grow and a freebie didn't make u a million dollars, that doesn't mean a company is trash..without a doubt ..cali connection has some of the dankest genes u can find...I've seen results from over 20 breeders beans and without a shadow of a doubt cali conn got some fire ..it's crazy how SOOO many people have hermie probs..but as long as cc beans have got ran over here..NOT 1 HERMIE..NOT 1 PROBLEM and came out looking smoking and tasting like the stuff u pray u get everytime u open up a bag of goods. Str8 fire ..for a good price ..and this coming from a ny dude ..go somewhere with ur trailer closet grow bro lmaoooo


----------



## Progrow29 (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow dude what a great looking plant..ur gonna do extra good off of that one!!


----------



## Progrow29 (Aug 20, 2013)

theorganic said:


> cc's buddha tahoe og fem i believe its about a month in flowering.
> 750w to 1000w, temps high 82deg low 75deg with 1000w, ten gal smart pot with amended soil and tea's with og biowar bennies and mycos.
> I mix half tap and rain water for teas and in between waterings.
> Had soil a little too hot when started in veg but rode it out till leaves shined back up and quit clawing. So far out of the 8 strains in room she's looking to be the beefy one out of all but will see. Her frost is def starting to build up but no real definitive smell yet.
> ...


wowwww good scrogg dude !!!ur killing it!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 20, 2013)

Progrow29 said:


> Wow dude what a great looking plant..ur gonna do extra good off of that one!!


 Bro, even at this young stage if you touch a stem your hands come off smelling like lemon candy, later on it goes lemon fuel, you touch a leaf you can't smell anything else in the garden... taken to 75 odd days, pure power too. Seasoned tokers have gotten the sweats from hitting their first Tahoe bong with me  This run is going to be EPIC.


----------



## Grojak (Aug 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bro, even at this young stage if you touch a stem your hands come off smelling like lemon candy, later on it goes lemon fuel, you touch a leaf you can't smell anything else in the garden... taken to 75 odd days, pure power too. Seasoned tokers have gotten the sweats from hitting their first Tahoe bong with me  This run is going to be EPIC.


My buddha tahoe is a favorite of about anyone who has tried it!! The smell has been described as perfume by a few tokers, its the stickies shit I've ever grown, do not brush an arm against it or you'll be sticky all day. Though not the prettiest in veg she does a 180 around week 4 and just starts to kick some major ass, mine foxtails around week 8 or so and I go 10-11weeks also.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 20, 2013)

which pheno is the better, king louis or the tahoe pheno?


----------



## Grojak (Aug 20, 2013)

LOL I'm guessing I have King Louie pheno if you're talking about the buddha, my cut is nothing like the Tahoe OG cuts I've seen around.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 20, 2013)

i meant in general which pheno is overall better and to look out for in a pack.


----------



## Grojak (Aug 20, 2013)

my pheno kicks the ass of Tahoe OG (clone only) I have not had experience with anything but the 1 freebie Fem'd seed that I almost tossed during veg (like so many others have) I let it go because I had nothing else to fill the spot in the flower room and WOWZA way glad I let her go. I do not have the cut in pics above...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 21, 2013)

Well the Tahoe is not all that pheno-dependant. EVERY plant is straight-up Lemon Pledge, same power, same manic growth, or at least far as I have seen. Even the boys, strong lemon scent.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 21, 2013)

What's better Buddha Tahoe or Tahoe OG...taste n yield wise?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

Guess that one depends on preference far as taste goes, Tahoe takes the cake for me personally. Neither exactly yield like mofos though. But the Buddha Tahoe is the real porn-star between the two. Most frosty-ass buds I have ever seen, sometimes when dry it looks white, completely white. Pretty unreal.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 22, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> short tap has developed her first leaf!
> View attachment 2782658


and now her 2nd leaf..come on, girl..you can do it!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> and now her 2nd leaf..come on, girl..you can do it!
> 
> View attachment 2786860


 My keeper mum also started out as the runt of the litter... Same with the LVBK, the runt ended up as my favourite so far. I love the underdog. Those that show their will to live regardless of the hand they were dealt, with people and plants I feel the same.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> My keeper mum also started out as the runt of the litter... Same with the LVBK, the runt ended up as my favourite so far. I love the underdog. Those that show their will to live regardless of the hand they were dealt, with people and plants I feel the same.


Thank you for saying..usually short tails just seem to die i have covered the seeding completely with soil..this time, I just covered tail and let seed portion get diffused light for a day..babied her to make sure she didn't dry out..yesterday, i could see another little leaf developing so I clipped seedling leaf to separate, giving her more room for the new leaf.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 22, 2013)

Im really curious about their original sour d...what kind of phenos, yields, taste, are they okay in fem form?! I really want to try/run a diesel so I narrowed it down to CC or the Doc's. rep for taking time to answer and pics would be awesome. I dont care if breeders have attitudes I just want fuel!!!


----------



## superjet (Aug 24, 2013)

Larry OG @ 8 weeks. This is the top three quarters of three plants only. They are six foot tall including the five gallon pots of coco. This pheno has everything, Frost, smell, taste, and most of all, YIELD! I'm easily going to pull 48 zips from this run. I'm going to chop the rest (The tops of the other three) tomorrow and give the bottom of whats left another two weeks to mature a little more, they (the bottom buds) will get alot bigger by then. I'm going to start calling this pheno "Big Foot OG" since nobody believes it can yield what it does. Ps There were more buds sitting on the counter that didn't fit on the table (Pictured).


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 25, 2013)

Schuylaar, these are pics off clones taken off my mummy that started as a runt. Topped more than once, 4 weeks since cuts, 3 weeks from first roots, and already transplanted from the smaller bags into big pot... The small bag was literally one solid root-ball, I could've transplanted a week ago already!













And this was the same clone a week ago:







The Underdog Cut LOL...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Schuylaar, these are pics off clones taken off my mummy that started as a runt. Topped more than once, 4 weeks since cuts, 3 weeks from first roots, and already transplanted from the smaller bags into big pot... The small bag was literally one solid root-ball, I could've transplanted a week ago already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mad hampster..where's the pics?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 25, 2013)

So friggin weird... I keep posting pics, I can see them in the threads and all, but other people don't... OH wait hell my album I upload them to is set to 'friends only' maybe that's the problem, hang on let me go see...

Edit: Yup it was set to 'private' I can be such a dumbass LOL


----------



## superjet (Aug 25, 2013)

three hours in and this is where i'm at. the branches on the counter are a foot deep for christ sake, what's there not to believe? i love the unicorn bike, btw!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2013)

superjet said:


> three hours in and this is where i'm at. the branches on the counter are a foot deep for christ sake, what's there not to believe? i love the unicorn bike, btw!View attachment 2791425View attachment 2791426View attachment 2791427View attachment 2791428


now you have 62 posts


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 25, 2013)

dont worry, i repped you for your badass unicorn! i cant stop laughing at that shit!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 25, 2013)

i need to steal that pic...


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 25, 2013)

Number of posts means jack, I don't know why schuyler is busting your balls about that. I mean no disrespect but from what you showed there is no way that is going to be your dry weight. 

Looks good though!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 25, 2013)

i think the definition of "Dry" might be up in there air here.

24 hours will make an ounce difference on that much i bet. at least.


----------



## MarWan (Aug 25, 2013)

Original sour diesel end of week 5 flowering


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 26, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Personally I'd say half of us are just trolling you bro. I don't know, that kinda thing tends to happen when you come in swinging your bud-cock around in people's faces. It's half what you said and half HOW you said it. Have some humble pie and try again. And put the dry bud on a scale and take me a pic of the reading. Actually, I'll believe you if you make a VIDEO of you putting the dry bud on the scale so I know there's no bricks hidden in there.


YEAH AND POST PICS OF CALIBRATING YOUR DIGI TOO YA UNICORN BIKE AND BAMBOO STICK RIDIN...hell I just felt like trolling. Nice pics


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 28, 2013)

So you all know how I've been talkin' about my Tahoe 'keeper' and how all the effort to find her was worth it. Anyhow, let me tell you exactly what it took: I had two ten packs, regs not fems. Ten-pack no 1 was all male, I germed every seed and what do you know. Was pretty gutted I can tell you. That was a LOT of time wasted, six bloody weeks. So I germed the second pack that I was hoping to save for outdoors when season arrives, out of that pack only 7 popped, and thank gods I got two girls. So as you can see, yeah it was a MISSION.

So I grow SoG. I've had one good run with this girl before. SHIT yield but very nice reefer indeed, actually pretty phenomenal. Not one to run all the time if you smoke like me and my wife do, but something to look forward to when you do. So I got another run going while testing out the LVBK phenos, hell I got 7 girls out of 7 seeds planted. So with a room full of flowering plants, I come and inspect the progress, Tahoe in week 4 LVBK week 2.

Let me show you the Tahoe at 4 weeks, tell me what you think.



















They were just starting to look so pretty. And already stinky. I repeat, regular seeds, run this before in same conditions, only difference is this had a slight Mg def which I took care of 2 weeks ago. 

I think it should be re-named to Tahe Time Bomb. Or T(ransvestite)hoe OG. And nobody can accuse me of being a dick, I'm just telling it like it is and showing the proof. I shall not even MENTION how I feel. 

Unsubscribed. Cali Connection does not exist in my mind. Anybody ask me about CC I won't even slag it off, I'll just pretend I never heard of it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

that was the one you would give your left nut for?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> that was the one you would give your left nut for?


what u think GG? damn be losta nanners..2 right next to each other?..pfffffffffffft i'm hoping on this CC gear..i'm looking for mom with these fems..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

im thinking just a few can and does happen, i just picked a tiny banana off one of my cookie plants. waiting to see how bad it will get and waiting to chop if so.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> im thinking just a few can and does happen, i just picked a tiny banana off one of my cookie plants. waiting to see how bad it will get and waiting to chop if so.


check this out:

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/640527-girl-scout-cookies-cali-connection.html


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

im over there too lol one of those recent pics posted looks exactly like my cookies with what looks like a part inbetween the pistils


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> im over there too lol one of those recent pics posted looks exactly like my cookies with what looks like a part inbetween the pistils


i didn't see you, i only read the first page..hmmmmmm interesting they look like yours..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

i know! like they stole my pics...lol and i think the cali con and cannaventure used dif cuts, unless thinmints and forum are same cuts. im sure well never know lol


----------



## superjet (Aug 31, 2013)

holy shit, it's looking like i might break 50 zips! weighed up just under 40 zips already (all .5 -.6 of a gram over and dry) with what's left going for 2 more weeks i will pull at least another 10-11 zips. look at those big fat "hard" buds, who's laughing now?


----------



## superjet (Aug 31, 2013)

more like at least 8-9 more but maybe another 10-11.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 31, 2013)

Why stress the 50oz. People will not change their minds, and why should it matter to you. If you rocked 10oz a plant in soil mix awesome. Just let it go. Geez.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 31, 2013)

*4 months from now*

GreenGhost420 - "HOLY SHIT GUYS!!! I JUST GREW A 23OZ PLANT IN A 5 GALLON BUCKET!!"


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 1, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> and now her 2nd leaf..come on, girl..you can do it!
> 
> View attachment 2786860


so, these are the 5 GSC update, pic on right is short tail..i can't help to notice her leaves are soooooooo indie like for a sat dom 60/40..anything's possible i guess..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 1, 2013)

superjet said:


> it doesn't really matter to me what poeple think, i'm just saying this is what i have been getting with "my" cc larry og. if swerve calls "my" larry og "badass" then that is good enough for me! and who said i was growing in soil (not me) just because i said i was using mycos and bennies? come on poeple, indoor growing is evolving and leaving most of you behind. don't hate on me for being honest about what i'm pulling from 6 plants growing in coco. instead of searching for unicorns some of you would be better off asking a few serious questions on how to grow, sorry just being honest.


i got over 3/4p on this one plant..do you want to ask me any grow questions?

**


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 1, 2013)

right ive grown several over 1 lb.

18oz off one b4. my own bagseed find too.

dont ask me anything tho i suck. for real.


----------



## colonuggs (Sep 1, 2013)

their gear sucks assssss....hermies and non germing shit...once in a blue moon you find something good

that's why I said fuck seeds along time ago...got cuts to the elite shit and cloned...never looked back





schuylaar said:


> i got over 3/4p on this one plant..do you want to ask me any grow questions?
> 
> View attachment 2800589View attachment 2800590View attachment 2800591View attachment 2800592**


was that wet weight??? cause I can tell you that's not a 12 oz plant...did you mean 3/4 oz 

These averaged 6 ozers a plant



This is a 11-12 ozer plant


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 1, 2013)

superjet said:


> oh, here we go, another dipshit that doesn't know shit either.


like i said "Dont ask me anything, i suck. for real"


----------



## superjet (Sep 1, 2013)

very nice, colonuggs!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 1, 2013)

colonuggs said:


> their gear sucks assssss....hermies and non germing shit...once in a blue moon you find something good
> 
> that's why I said fuck seeds along time ago...got cuts to the elite shit and cloned...never looked back
> 
> ...


oh no?..it's in a 20 gallon bucket..


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Colo do you water ever 3 hours or what man? those root balls gotta be about as dense as they come!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 1, 2013)

schuylaar i was wondering if that was a monster pot. thats what i figured any way.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> schuylaar i was wondering if that was a monster pot. thats what i figured any way.


it was my 20 gallon recycling can that i turned into grow vessel for earth day 2013there was no bud dry smaller than a golf ball when harvested..click on my journals for more pics.


----------



## pSi007 (Sep 2, 2013)

highplaindriftr said:


> damn kermit, i had the same freebie and same results..what junk...lol imo "swerve" is a joke. Ive never seen any good results at all from CC, in maybe 40 beans...lots of herms. I also heard OGR is working with swerve now so watch out for OGR as well. _Ive personally grown some good ogr but seen many bad herms from him lately. _




OG Raskal and Cali Connection is such a f`ing joke.... One, Cali-conn breeds poor-genetic clones found at cannabis clubs for $10 each. I am also California prop 215 and these clubs are a hit or miss when it comes to clones.
Two, OG Raskal is a total POS and he creates multiple account to pump and advertise his own poor creations. (also standard club clones).

Whether or not it`s a So-Cal group of kids or a Meth addict tweaker fest from Modesto, they both suck arse.. I`m glad to see real posts about this topic. I just deleted my account from ICmag, they would censor ANYTHING bad about OG Raskal or CaliConnection gear, i`ve had enough. It felt like the OG Kush kids were narcs and this happens to Gypsy, I fk`ing knew it.. ..Sorry for the rant. 




*EDIT...* I have a 26-gallon container filled with my own mix of Oaktree compost, perlite, and steer manure. 7.5ft tall x 8 ft wide, auto-water every 4 hours in the light.. Expect about a 3-4+lbs yield. I cant seem to figure out how to post a picture on this website. 

Ah, pics!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 2, 2013)

in the little quick reply window do you see the roll of film???? about half way across your screen. welll next to that... the little picture of the tree. thats one way.

ive been wondering about OGR myself. i heard they were tight with the swervemeister. 

and yes this site will let just about anything fly as long as its truthful and your not beating a dead horse. subcool and swerve both frequent here quite often and the RIU people let them get bashed on as long as its truthful and in line.


Schuylaar : lol thats funny. i planted a "Tree" for arbor day last year. we gotta do our parts for the planet!


----------



## mrueeda (Sep 2, 2013)

In my last round i grew 2 ogr wifis 3 cali con tahoe and 2 larry fems all seeds germed and i have to say that i havnt got a bad pheno from any of theese seeds...the wifi were great yielders and superfrosty and the larry and tahoe were really some fucking fire...i'm keeping a super odd sour banana pheno from the tahoes but i would redo everything if i had the space...just one larry and one wifi threw out some nanners in the 2nd week but the problem fixed itself in the following weeks...all were super vigorous...i definetly had some luck with theese breeders..


----------



## pSi007 (Sep 3, 2013)

mrueeda said:


> just one larry and one wifi threw out some nanners in the 2nd week but the problem fixed itself in the following weeks...



hermies..  It`s fairly common for some of the Club strains to hermi.. They are not first generation clones, more like 400th generation and I think they are overused. The genetics start to drift after a while and producing hermies is a clear example of this. I have noticed some clones which were raised with a ton of stress from clubs, this also changes their genetic markers, producing more hermi`s. A few nanners I guess is not much of an issue unless you are breeding the seeds. I don`t think many self-respectable breeders would use hermies unless it was some amazing land-race Thai or something.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Sep 3, 2013)

Just chopped down Deadhead OG , I am getting really disappointed cali-connections, It looks like straight fire but hermed out the last 3 days of flower... 

So far

Blackwater (herm)
Tahoe OG (herm)
Larry OG (herm)
Deadhead OG (herm)
Sour Diesel (leafy as a mother fucker but found no nanners)


----------



## filthy piglet (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey couchlock, you got any whole plant pics of the sour d bro ? I got one going as a test before I fill the room and its looking amazing, buds every inch tight to the stem, steady growth, no burst or anything like some strains but I'm only on day 40 so I don't know yet, anything could happen, but as of rite now my shit looks like its gonna be a yielder 4sure. The smell is just now comin on strong, like a shop rag with fresh motor oil and some lemon....


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Sep 10, 2013)

Has anyone grown the Julius Caesar Strain? I have grown the P98 Bubba Bx from fem, and the 818 Headband from fem.......both turned out great! The So Cal Master Kush has a certain "medicinal" quality that I am seeking. If I remember correctly, back on the Cali Con forum Swerve mentioned that he was going to be releasing a Master Kush Strain by itself this year......no cross. I would be interested in this as well! Thanks for any information........!

FoUhCiKo


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Sep 10, 2013)

Cali Connection 818 Headband.......57 days flower, grown under LED's with organic nutrients. The clone off this one is almost identical. Can't wait to try the smoke.......will post a yield when dry, and smoke report!

FoUhCiKo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

My official, public, and most humble apologies to Swerve. Herms are ALWAYS grower error. It was a small yet persistent problem that caused mine. Tahoe OG back on track. SoG going to go LEMON PLEDGE again really soon. Gods I can be a dick sometimes.

3 1/2 weeks into flower:


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 11, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> Just chopped down Deadhead OG , I am getting really disappointed cali-connections, It looks like straight fire but hermed out the last 3 days of flower...
> 
> So far
> 
> ...



Anyone else notice a flower growing outa of a fan leaf in pic 4? Or am I in need of glasses finally? To bad they threw nuts cause they look verynice.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

Yup, that looks fukin AWESOME too man. It's like it's clutching it's baby in it's palm, very cool.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Sep 11, 2013)

The one with a flower on the leaf is a mis post, that is the Girl Scout Cookies

Sorry guys I don't have much pictures because everyone is so worried about this geotagging crap from the iphone so I have to be under the radar to get some pics.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> The one with a flower on the leaf is a mis post, that is the Girl Scout Cookies
> 
> Sorry guys I don't have much pictures because everyone is so worried about this geotagging crap from the iphone so I have to be under the radar to get some pics.


Can't you get rid of the geotagging on an iPhone? It should just be an option somewhere. I'm a rebel by nature so I have a Windows phone LOL... Someday we'll see a strain called iWeed I swear. Hmmm I just might get a pack of the GSC then. It really does look friggin badass with that little nug in her palm. I REALLY dig it.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 11, 2013)

you *can* to stop your average person from checking it out. im sure big brother can tell who took it but there busy trying to take over the world to care about some tree!


----------



## pSi007 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Herms are ALWAYS grower error.




Wait a minute... This is not true. I have seen many Hermi strains from Bay Area cannabis clubs, these are genetic HERMIs and not grower error. This trait is also quite common among Thai's.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2013)

when you thais you mean thai weed right? lol


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> The one with a flower on the leaf is a mis post, that is the Girl Scout Cookies
> 
> Sorry guys I don't have much pictures because everyone is so worried about this geotagging crap from the iphone so I have to be under the radar to get some pics.


GSC?????????????


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2013)

whole plant of those will be a bitch of a trim job lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> when you thais you mean thai weed right? lol


I don't know, you hear stories about Bangkok! hahahahah!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2013)

too many bad stories! haha fucking either he-shes or the real vags are 8 year old hookers


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

pSi007 said:


> Wait a minute... This is not true. I have seen many Hermi strains from Bay Area cannabis clubs, these are genetic HERMIs and not grower error. This trait is also quite common among Thai's.


ROFL... I was joking with my wife just yesterday how the only weed that naturally herms is Thai  Remarkable co incidence really. Aside from Thai and Thai crosses, sorry bud but yeah grower error. A little stress, a lot of it, but I seriously doubt any legit cannabis club will purposefully distribute hermaphrodites. Sure some are more prone to it, but it is a pissy move to ignore the possibility the growers screw up and always blame it on the genes. My arrogant opinion only, but if it herms for one guy and not the next, grower error mate.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> ROFL... I was joking with my wife just yesterday how the only weed that naturally herms is Thai  Remarkable co incidence really. Aside from Thai and Thai crosses, sorry bud but yeah grower error. A little stress, a lot of it, but I seriously doubt any legit cannabis club will purposefully distribute hermaphrodites. Sure some are more prone to it, but it is a pissy move to ignore the possibility the growers screw up and always blame it on the genes. My arrogant opinion only, but if it herms for one guy and nit the next, grower error mate.


actually, it's not overly uncommon to get a bad cut, not all are from clubs.. here often times people go to private growers for certain genetics.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> actually, it's not overly uncommon to get a bad cut, not all are from clubs.. here often times people go to private growers for certain genetics.


I'm getting ready to duck the punches with my cat like reflexes already before I answer that one: Getting clones backyard style is not grower error, it is grower stupidity. Stick to verified and above all tested genetics. *runs for cover*


----------



## pSi007 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I seriously doubt any legit cannabis club will purposefully distribute hermaphrodites.



You would be surprised. Many clubs buy their clones from 18-25 year old kids who can't even wipe their asses properly. I have seen MANY hermis from clubs in Oakland, like Dark Heart Nursery, as well as in Berkeley. Sac is pretty good about not getting hermis. Shit dude... I have genetic hermis in seed form.. PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS AND GROW THIS SHIT. har har.. The truth is that many forms of cannabis make hermi's. Mexican sativa, Thai, ect has a high chance to hermi. I have not produced any errors in about 15 years so I cannot speak for that but I can tell you, in my days of strain-shopping, some ARE genetic hermis.

and.. that is pretty funny about Hermi-Human-Halfbreeds, from Thailand!


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Sep 12, 2013)

There are definitely genetic herms without a doubt. Any concept of all being caused by grower error is nonsense.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I'm getting ready to duck the punches with my cat like reflexes already before I answer that one: Getting clones backyard style is not grower error, it is grower stupidity. *Stick to verified and above all tested genetics*. *runs for cover*


oh, like cali connection gear etc?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 12, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> oh, like cali connection gear etc?


 I'll be honest, I will NOT recommend CC to anybody I actually LIKE ROFL. But I knew the risks going into it because of reading a shitload of grow reports (tested) and I can trace the Tahoe's line (confirmed) so in a sense, yup, just like CC. I had a very interesting little chat with a guy about this, CC is not bad as such, it is just that the error margin when working with Swerve's gear is a LOT smaller than with most people. 

There is only TWO breeder's who's gear I would recommend to people, only TWO. Shantibaba (Mr Nice Seeds) and Soma. I walked a 7-year road with my NYCD mommy from Soma. I can't see myself hanging onto the Tahoe for more than one. 

DIESEL PORN AGAIN!!! 































Uncle Pirate, you should do your research before you get a strain then. Same goes for you pSi700. Making a SHIT choice in genetics, that sure is grower error, buying a shit backyard clone, grower stupidity.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 12, 2013)

pSi007 said:


> You would be surprised. Many clubs buy their clones from 18-25 year old kids who can't even wipe their asses properly. I have seen MANY hermis from clubs in Oakland, like Dark Heart Nursery, as well as in Berkeley. Sac is pretty good about not getting hermis. Shit dude... I have genetic hermis in seed form.. PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS AND GROW THIS SHIT. har har.. The truth is that many forms of cannabis make hermi's. Mexican sativa, Thai, ect has a high chance to hermi. I have not produced any errors in about 15 years so I cannot speak for that but I can tell you, in my days of strain-shopping, some ARE genetic hermis.
> 
> and.. that is pretty funny about Hermi-Human-Halfbreeds, from Thailand!


 Why are you supporting places of such ill reputation then ? Seriously now. That is YOUR fault mate ROFL.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> ROFL... I was joking with my wife just yesterday how the only weed that naturally herms is Thai  Remarkable co incidence really. Aside from Thai and Thai crosses, sorry bud but yeah grower error. A little stress, a lot of it, but I seriously doubt any legit cannabis club will purposefully distribute hermaphrodites. Sure some are more prone to it, but it is a pissy move to ignore the possibility the growers screw up and always blame it on the genes. My arrogant opinion only, but if it herms for one guy and not the next, grower error mate.


arrogant uninformed opinion indeed. sativa doms are more susceptible to herm. as well as unstable genetics, a herm genetic manifesting, or the good ole shit happens. not always grower error what so ever lol.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 12, 2013)

@ mad hamish
Not my grow its a buddy's but here's somas nycd indoors grown with inda grow lights.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 12, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> arrogant uninformed opinion indeed. sativa doms are more susceptible to herm. as well as unstable genetics, a herm genetic manifesting, or the good ole shit happens. not always grower error what so ever lol.


 Yeah yeah Corey. Slagging off the Masters in PM's to me and alla that mate, carry on now nothing to learn here. Uninformed my ass buddy. And yes, bottled nutes DO kill bennies because of regulations that require companies to sterilize the nutes, BTW. Regulations do not discriminate between good and bad bacteria mate. Moaning to me in PM's about Gandalf and Rrog's opinions on the matter won't change that buddy. You kids these days, you're a funny bunch really you are. 

Here's how it is: ALL cannabis has the potential to hermaphrodise. ALL of it. But in most cases, it depends on ENVIRONMANTAL TRIGGERS. Dude, South Africa has SATIVAS ONLY as land races. Why is this not Herm City then brother? 

Thing is, you want DANK weed, you are going to have to deal with more than a fair amount of inbreeding. This weakens absolutely any organism. Inbreeding. Which means as far as cannabis goes, the environmental factors or 'triggers' become a helluva lot more sensitive. A lot of the newschool reefer is so inbred it will NEVER survive in the wild. 

You yourself say the word 'prone' to herm. NOT guaranteed. Hence, the onus lies upon the GROWER to ensure conditions in which this will not happen. Quite frankly, reefer is not as easy to grow as it used to be even in the early 2000's, let alone the late 90's when I was cutting my teeth on growing dank. 

Please note that I am leaving out reefer BRED off feminised seed here. There we have a different ballgame altogether, where you will be guaranteed hermaphrodites after a generation or two, so let us leave that one aside. If it is a fem in the first generation, sure then what I am saying here definitely does count. But everybody and his uncle knows you don't go crossing out a FEM. The technology is anything but perfect there. 

And also let us work under the assumption that no serious grower will allow anything but a properly bred first-generation FEM to enter his garden. The argument is null and void in that case, as I keep saying, that is grower stupidity. Careful who you take your seeds from, seriously. 

Fact of the matter is, you talk to the old heads out here and you will find they laugh off the notion that fems cause herms. You take most of this stuff and get it onto perfect conditions you will not see a herm, ever. 

Matter of fact, I know some large scale outdoor growers that actually DO breed off fem seeds and you NEVER see a hermaphrodite. 

Instead of blaming it on genetics, why not rather try and explore the triggers for what just happened, as I did. You can only become a better grower because of it. 

Here, this was Tahoe OG at 2 weeks:







Here, this is Tahoe OG at 3 1/2 weeks, in the same room, same spot, but with the ONE environmental factor that I felt was to blame removed, the rest of the conditions were exactly the same:







Don't blame the genetics. Just up your game. Because of making the decision to learn from the plant, I have become a tiny bit better at what I do, and I am grateful even though it did cost me my entire SoG thanks to pollination. It is a big loss. Am I being a littly sissy about it? NO. I am being honest and fixing the problem. Getting better. 

This is how it rolls. And ladies and gentlemen, get used to it, the inbreeding of cannabis is far from over. These plants are going to get more and more sensitive. But it's fine by me, when I started toking a joint hardly got me high (early 90's) and now I can grow shit that gets me whacked after one hit. There is a price to pay for that. But vigilance will prevail. 

Just up your game man.

I know this is not a popular opinion because bitching about it is so much easier. But I have almost two decades experience growing, sure it's mostly been outdoors where I NEVER saw a herm in my life. This was the first herm I saw with my very own eyes actually, EVER. But fact of the matter is, it was grower error.


----------



## pSi007 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Matter of fact, I know some large scale outdoor growers that actually DO breed off fem seeds and you NEVER see a hermaphrodite.
> 
> Instead of blaming it on genetics, why not rather try and explore the triggers for what just happened, as I did. You can only become a better grower because of it.




Silver Nitrate + Sodium Thiosulfate will make a female plant grow pollen sacks. I could take pics if i cared.  I have produced 1000s of FEM seeds and none Hermi on me.. I have a BubbleBerry and NYCD which I roasted with olive oil (and it was fuking delicious) because they are genetic hermis. The NYCD came from Soma. 1 of 10 Females from seed I had to make f2 turned Hermi and it killed ALL of the f2 process. half of the females from it are genetic hermis, sucks ass.. be careful with strains like BubbleBerry and NYCD.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Pirate did get his quote trolling Arjan into that vice documentary....

So there's that he's done... Lol


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Sep 12, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Pirate did get his quote trolling Arjan into that vice documentary....
> 
> So there's that he's done... Lol


Arjan isn't on this forum, so I don't think I was trolling him. I just made a wisecrack about Greenhouse, not Arjan directly, and it made it to the film. That word troll gets thrown around too much. Like "hater". Just because someone doesn't like something that was said, they automatically label the person a hater or a troll. Not referring to you, just saying.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2013)

you have never called me out on any bullshit. im not a bullshitter...


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Arjan isn't on this forum, so I don't think I was trolling him. I just made a wisecrack about Greenhouse, not Arjan directly, and it made it to the film. That word troll gets thrown around too much. Like "hater". Just because someone doesn't like something that was said, they automatically label the person a hater or a troll. Not referring to you, just saying.


your right, i was gonna get on and correct it earlier but i only had my phone and that shit sucks.

the word trolling definitely does get thrown around a lot when its prolly not applicable. 

true trolling doesn't involve facts usually and what you said about arjan is fact last i checked lol.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 12, 2013)

You can't bullshit a bullshitter!!! Sooooo anyone wanna talk bout CC? I'm really fucked up next to my credit card and really can't but that damn OSD has me so intrigued. I could just tell my wife it was the Ambien.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

lol dont go drive your car off a bridge!!

ive read some narly ambien stories..

lived a few myself. not really any bad ones. but some weird ones.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

get some of this.... one of the parents is CC.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

holy frost bomb


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 12, 2013)

damn you strain whore. im roofied right now and youre gonna pressure me to overdraft. where would you rate the zons stealth. 10 being the doc, herbies 9, tude 0, etc


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

lol that cherry mountain drop snagged me a fat overdraft!

ehhh idk. it works. they definitely are using a tactic. they are the only ones doing said tactic too ive noticed.

epicly fast too.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 12, 2013)

sickmeds!!!! eeny meeeeny miney....MO! greencrack kills!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

green crack was in stock like 10 days ago.... saw it at 2 am and said "il sleep on it. if its still there when i get up then its meant to be!" (i just made 2 orders that night)

woke up... ALL GONE!

i was bummed


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 12, 2013)

damn they even have Bhodi! You just turned me out HGK. fIRST BB NOW THE ZON. Need more room...I'll just sleep on a pile of trimmings.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

lol right! i had to start vegging less to get through em all!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

they got weird bodhi too.... mountain temple was in stock til yesterday. they had green lotus first too. like a week or 2 before the tude.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

you ever hear of cannetics? i handnt til a week or so ago. i snagged a pack of the deadhead x nepali last go. for the price i had to give em a run.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 14, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> you ever hear of cannetics? i handnt til a week or so ago. i snagged a pack of the deadhead x nepali last go. for the price i had to give em a run.


I forgot this thread was about CC. Thanks for saving me the other night by stopping my OSD purchase and turning me onto better genetics. CC no longer an option lol.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 14, 2013)

hey NP. Should only buy CC beans when your fully aware of your decision... they are like an ugly chick at the bar, its your buddies duty to save you.... unless your sober.... then theres no excuses!! lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 15, 2013)

^^^LMAO I do want to try the Buddha Tahoe but quite frankly I can't even get one of those fleas to germ. It starts with presentation and as a big business don't ship beans that you need a 30x loop to even see...FUMBLE ON THE GERM


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 16, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You can't bullshit a bullshitter!!! Sooooo anyone wanna talk bout CC? I'm really fucked up next to my credit card and really can't but that damn OSD has me so intrigued. I could just tell my wife it was the Ambien.


cali connection original sourdiesel View attachment 2823723


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 16, 2013)

The Pipe said:


> cali connection original sourdiesel View attachment 2823723View attachment 2823724View attachment 2823725


Is that only one plant? Did you get one girl out of a pack? Was your seed microscopic? Nice pics!


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 16, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Is that only one plant? Did you get one girl out of a pack? Was your seed microscopic? Nice pics!


Yes it's one plant. It was a single feminized freebie from the attitude last summer. The seed was on the smaller side but I've had smaller ones from DNA/RP and they've also been fine. 

Lots of pics here https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/402424-pa-growers-63.html


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 16, 2013)

That's a big momma bush you got there. I just can't stand little seeds. I've had 2 CC boss hog freebies from the tude that were tiny and didn't pop. 97.163% of my seeds germ in root cubes or coco just fine. Left a really bad taste in my mouth. I've never had tiny seeds like that from ANY breeder! DNA n RP has been very good to me when it comes to quality, germ rates, and seed size. I really don't even want to mention DNA with CC. That's comparing apples to...figs.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you. I've had near perfect germ rates regardless of size... pale yellow/brown tiny seeds not so much. Next Generation Timewarp 1/5 popped and it didn't reach the surface. I had DNA RP Lemon Skunk, Kandy Kush, Cole Train, Sour Cream and Kushberry be small... all popped and broke surface, but I lost the first three due the great outdoors. The Kushberry was wonderful looked, smelled, and smoked just like they described. I guess what I'm saying is size doesn't matter to me more concerned with maturity. I've heard a lot of bad things about CC, but I haven't tried any of their gear until this year... singles from promos. No nanners, autos, or mutants just beautiful all female plants from feminized seed. I'm not trying to plug CC or anything like that. I also have the same story with Emerald Triangle, TH Seeds, Paradise, Greenhouse (color coded ones suck)...actually never had a hermie with feminized seeds. Did have some GHS Black and white pack be runts and not germ and Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk mutant runt. Had High Grade Seeds Super Bud and Sensi Seeds Skunk 1 hermie on me and that's it


----------



## cocakola (Sep 23, 2013)

Buddha Tahoe Og is straight Fire , maybe I got lucky but it is one of the best smoke I've had in a long time...
She is in my garden for good , I just got a 818 Headband and I hope she is as good as the B.Tahoe..
If the headband is anything like the b.tahoe , im going to get a few more strains from CC and keep the 4 best...
I think A Lot of the probs growers face is due to grower error , just like everybody thinks their attractive...
Nobody's ugly & none of us do anything wrong and everybody is an expert.. Some of these strains have difficulty ratings.
Just my two cents..


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Here ya go!! WATCH THIS EVERYONE!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb2ghQy4O_8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Doesn't load


----------



## siouxme (Oct 16, 2013)

Swerve said:


> WOW talk about looking dumb you make a post like that yet talk about grandaddy purple seed companies bay11/gdp not the cali connection... hate is such a problem it blinds u into making dumb comments...



Howyou gonna talk about dumb when you had egg on your face telling someone with the real cookies that yours smells and looks the same when it didn't? HAHAHA.. I was there bruh... real thin mint joint thanks Berner! Knew that funky nasty cc was not the real deal, and he tried to say something about different mediums.

We haven't forgotten you snitched out capt.! that's some straight narc sh right there. trust me when i say the f-yobooth movement is growing. the boycott fake tahoe gear movement. used to be you can find real tahoe now you can only find that tahoe hit with sfv fake tahoe half breed. watered down genetics and box of chocolate genetics brah.

Phrase for 2014: F- YOUR BOOTH DOT COM.


----------



## siouxme (Oct 16, 2013)

cocakola said:


> Buddha Tahoe Og is straight Fire , maybe I got lucky but it is one of the best smoke I've had in a long time...
> She is in my garden for good , I just got a 818 Headband and I hope she is as good as the B.Tahoe..
> If the headband is anything like the b.tahoe , im going to get a few more strains from CC and keep the 4 best...
> I think A Lot of the probs growers face is due to grower error , just like everybody thinks their attractive...
> ...


Buddha tahoe half fire, not as frosty compared to the clone only Louis XIII, don't mess with that watered down snitch genetics cali con. He narced on a dude named capt., snitched his name out.

Don't support this guy watering down genetics. everything hit with sfv from PO, in bred SFV on bad selections. don't even know how to line breed properly. And he'll be the first to blame ya if the shit shows nanners, but its poor selection on inbreeding leading to stress-herm tendencies, and nutsacks on the sfv IBL that he hits everything with. 

Real Louis is fire-- frosty and tasty like you've never seen. Not half louis quarter sfv herm gene, quarter tahoe og, watered down genetics. Tahoe OG original not CALICONartist half-breed tahoe.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2013)

dot org....lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2013)

i grabbed buddah tahoe hoping to score a louis dom plant, you just crushed my hopes!


----------



## siouxme (Oct 16, 2013)

The Pipe said:


> cali connection original sourdiesel View attachment 2823723View attachment 2823724View attachment 2823725



You were lied to by cali con bro. That's not the original sour diesel. He calls it original sour diesel, but it's sour diesel crossed fake diesel crossed sfv OG ibl (herm gear).Just likethe tahoe og is not tahoe og but a half breed.

Nothing like the original sour D. Sorry to say. just chalk it up as a loss. Can't trust someone who snitched out a fellow grower.


----------



## siouxme (Oct 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i grabbed buddah tahoe hoping to score a louis dom plant, you just crushed my hopes!


Cali con man shouldn't be trusted. Louis genetics is old world x og, so seed form is very unreliable. For example if someone like DNA or Raredankness inbred the California clone-only and released it and called it 'Louis XIII' that would be a lie. That is why they don't do it. But Cali Con would gladly call Tahoe OG clone only hit with something else Tahoe OG. Also there are many ways to line-breed, and so one person's Louis XIII s1 can look different from another's Louis XIII s1 because of random genetic shuffle. 

If someone line-bred Louis XIII, they can select S1's for more old kush phenos or more OG phenos, if they were going to make S2's. Wouldn't trust Cali Con making any selections, my SFVxchem4 showed nanners late flowering, killing bag appeal. Yes, they were inviable pollen sacks, but it happened on 25 out of 36 females. Little nuts. Half way there to being a shemale genetics brah, no good for breeding, would've been thrown out by any decent breeder. Then on their CVK, there were some decent plants but some had too much leaf, some had poor structure, so many different phenotypes (over half a dozen in only a few packs) that I was pissed! How are we supposed to run gear when it's a lottery? 
: 
CC is herm watered down genetics. And otherwise like a box of chocolates: you never know what you're going to get!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2013)

i agree completely and have since shifted away from CC...


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2013)

It's not like he is lying about the genetics, I get sick of this cali clone hoarder speech. I haven't had any problems with their gear, I'm sad for those who have. There is much worse beans and genes out there, certainly not worth going on a crusade about it. Get over yourself, your talking out your ass any way. You said on another thread to get Raskal gear instead, rofl he is part of Swerves crew. You don't know what your talking about. Get over it....

P.S. my budha tahoe is dank as fuck, glad I could access these genes. Haters gonna hate!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 16, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> It's not like he is lying about the genetics, I get sick of this cali clone hoarder speech. I haven't had any problems with their gear, I'm sad for those who have. There is much worse beans and genes out there, certainly not worth going on a crusade about it. Get over yourself, your talking out your ass any way. You said on another thread to get Raskal gear instead, rofl he is part of Swerves crew. You don't know what your talking about. Get over it....
> 
> P.S. my budha tahoe is dank as fuck, glad I could access these genes. Haters gonna hate!


 not only that, but that's like saying that any clone only strain that is made into a seed verion is going to be garbage and nothing like the clone version.. while i agree that some clone only seed versions aren't all that similar to the clone versions, i don't think it's true to say that they'll all garbage, and surly, swerve is not the only breeder to be cashing in on the clone only scene, far, far, far from it..

and most of the marijuana growing world doesn't live in cali, where they can walk down to the local clone store and pick up today's flavor of the month, and have to rely on people like swerve, who put out their versions of a clone only..
people who can't get their hands on or have never had the clone only's will never even know how much different that what they're growing is from the clone only, because most of the people who have these clones are hoarders of the worst sort, and would never dare give a cup... so if they're happy growing out cali con's girl scout cookies, and not the forum cut, which they'll never get their hands on unless they live in say cali, or blow the person hoarding it, so be it.. why rain on their parade?? 
9/10s out of 10 the seed version is going to be some pretty dank bud, even if it's not a copy of the clone only, which most people will never get to smoke anyways..

idk, my $.02


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> not only that, but that's like saying that any clone only strain that is made into a seed verion is going to be garbage and nothing like the clone version.. while i agree that some clone only seed versions aren't all that similar to the clone versions, i don't think it's true to say that they'll all garbage, and surly, swerve is not the only breeder to be cashing in on the clone only scene, far, far, far from it..
> 
> and most of the marijuana growing world doesn't live in cali, where they can walk down to the local clone store and pick up today's flavor of the month, and have to rely on people like swerve, who put out their versions of a clone only..
> people who can't get their hands on or have never had the clone only's will never even know how much different that what they're growing is from the clone only, because most of the people who have these clones are hoarders of the worst sort, and would never dare give a cup... so if they're happy growing out cali con's girl scout cookies, and not the forum cut, which they'll never get their hands on unless they live in say cali, or blow the person hoarding it, so be it.. why rain on their parade??
> ...


Your $.02 is worth $37.50 my friend! I couldn't agree with you more.....
puff, puff, pass.... budha tahoe, IDGAF taste good and gets me rippped!


----------



## mrueeda (Oct 17, 2013)

I have yet to understand how an S1 from the original clone can be watered down...My personal experience with cali connection has been great with respect to the other breeders ive tried...Sometimes it seems like some simply prefer growing clone onlys instead of popping seeds...you simply cant expect a clone only from every seed you germ...but quite the opposite...


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Oct 17, 2013)

My take on the Swerve situation is I won't be buying any of his strains for the simple fact of him constantly lying about his strains and constant excuses of why his strains have auto issues and herm issues, I wanted a chem 4s1, he said he released them, his chem4og FEMs were supposed to be the chem4 s1 and the regs were supposed to be chem4 x sfv, then immediately after there were a large report of hermies he then says that they are chem 4 x Tahoe FEMs, it's not a one time thing his reputation has been shit for the last 4-5 years and his arrogance has grown.
I also saw that he did posted Capt Crips govt name right on twitter where all can see,but nobody is making an issue of it because there have been no reports of an arrest linked to him, yet. I don't get it, everybody on these forums who grows is committing a crime by u.s. law, so how can we support this guy any longer, he shows how immature he is when he posts on social media about all his fancy trips and dinners, he reminds me of a boxer on fight night who comes to the ring with an entourage, that's how he rolls.
Another thing is that, right now with the whole Rez thing going down right now how can we allow him to thrive in this community while putting others at risk. As far as I'm concerned he is the West Coast Rez Dog, the similarities are striking, with the arrogance, the way he talks to other members of the forums, the hermie reports,the snitching, and their obvious lack of maturity, these are the reasons why I don't like him


----------



## siouxme (Oct 17, 2013)

Bxgrower81 said:


> My take on the Swerve situation is I won't be buying any of his strains for the simple fact of him constantly lying about his strains and constant excuses of why his strains have auto issues and herm issues, I wanted a chem 4s1, he said he released them, his chem4og FEMs were supposed to be the chem4 s1 and the regs were supposed to be chem4 x sfv, then immediately after there were a large report of hermies he then says that they are chem 4 x Tahoe FEMs, it's not a one time thing his reputation has been shit for the last 4-5 years and his arrogance has grown.
> I also saw that he did posted Capt Crips govt name right on twitter where all can see,but nobody is making an issue of it because there have been no reports of an arrest linked to him, yet. I don't get it, everybody on these forums who grows is committing a crime by u.s. law, so how can we support this guy any longer, he shows how immature he is when he posts on social media about all his fancy trips and dinners, he reminds me of a boxer on fight night who comes to the ring with an entourage, that's how he rolls.
> Another thing is that, right now with the whole Rez thing going down right now how can we allow him to thrive in this community while putting others at risk. As far as I'm concerned he is the West Coast Rez Dog, the similarities are striking, with the arrogance, the way he talks to other members of the forums, the hermie reports,the snitching, and their obvious lack of maturity, these are the reasons why I don't like him


^^ Exactly. Finally a non-fanboy that understands. People need to get over the fact that Swerve's gear is better than a dozen other wannabe crappy pollen chuckers. That's not the point. This individual lacks integrity and is compromising the unspoken code of ethics. The line that people don't cross. There is no room in this grey/black market for rats.

And if you believe watered down half-breed tahoe is better than no Tahoe, you are entitled to your opinion. And to the guy who said, "how is an S1 watered down?", I think you're missing the truth, and I say this with respect: The truth is many of his strains are NOT what he claims they are, and they are named deceivingly which is creating a big problem in locating the real things. For example CC Tahoe OG is '84 Tahoe OG clone-only elite outcrossed to half-herm-tendency SFV IBL which the SFV is originally from certain people in Van Nuys (but line-bred poorly by Swerve and Co.) That is, it is not an S1, but has the EXACT same name. So now, in the places where the elite clones are originating from there is a big mixup, and that WILL affect the rest of non-Californias to be able to acquire the real deal from various seedbanks with verifiable lineage. When a Tahoe clone-only is sold, but it turns out it is Swerve gear, and say you bought from some other seedbank, it may be that the lineage were muddled thanks to Swerve's way of jumping on bandwagons and refusing to provide transparency to his strains, and refusing to rename hybrids.

Tahoe OG is not the clone only Tahoe OG. It is not even a selfed Tahoe OG clone. His cookies are fake. His crosses with SFV OG frequently show nanners late flower (inviable usually, but still not useful for further breeding, and problematic in terms of bag appeal), there is a ton of variation in his chem crosses. If you are happy that these plants still put you in a stupor and you want to fork out hard earned cash for this mediocre gear, be my guest. I for one won't be supporting people who snitched out ex-partners. And no, Raskal is not part of CC's crew. People in the know are straying from him. BIG UPS to all the clonaries boycotting CC gear! You know who you are.

F-yobooth.org movement is growing! And if GD reads this, we're waiting for that YLIFE SS Sherb, PPanties, real cookies to blow Calicon outta the water. Please bring it so these non-cali boys can get off swerve's d_ck.


----------



## siouxme (Oct 17, 2013)

And if one Akita breeder in South Lake Tahoe reads this, please work with a good operations person to supply Cali and then the world with some REAL quality genetics. Stable, potent, s-t dating back decades.

And if PO is reading this, please expand your brand and dump the cali gear, and put out inbred, well-selected, herm-free, elite clones in seed form. There is a high demand for alternatives to Fredo-gear. Dump that snitch in the water, figuratively.

And if DNA is reading this, props on the limited edition Capt. gear! Great Capt had someone to turn to after swerve turned snitch. Tangie is some bombbb! Don't breed that overpriced CC junk.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 17, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Your $.02 is worth $37.50 my friend! I couldn't agree with you more.....
> puff, puff, pass.... budha tahoe, IDGAF taste good and gets me rippped!


MMMM Tahoe!!


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree with Sioux with the plants not be true s1's and him having good mother stock but their are numerous other U.S. based breeders both large and small with legit Chems,Og's and Diesels as well, wether you want regs or FEMs, some of these companies include Gage Green, Og Raskal, DNA/Reserva Privada, Rare Dankness, Bodhi, Top Dawg Jj-NYC, Sin City seeds,303 seeds, Dr. Greenthumb, just to name a few off the top of my head


----------



## mrueeda (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok i think that i was not understood...i mean that i really dont care of the whole clone only hoarding my og is better than your og mine is the original your is fake story...If you want dank you can find it in theese seeds and for me this is enough...

And ive grown Bodhi, OGR, DNA and reserva privada and all of them gave me dank on the same level of Cali Connection...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 17, 2013)

I will never understand all of the drama in this business. I've yet to purchase a single CC bean due to a lot of hermie reports I've read, and due to the way I've seen swerve talk to people on forums. There are too many other choices out there to be supporting an arrogant arse. If he did in fact dime someone out, then that's another good reason not to do business with him.

BUT, as far as genetics go, who cares??? If you buy a pack of seeds and they grow out trouble free, get you high as fuck, and have everything else you're looking for in a plant then why should I be concerned with it's lineage? Does it improve the buzz knowing that it's the "real deal verifiable" OG dogfart sinmint blah blah blah? I base my opinion of a strain on the tangible qualities of the plant/flower, not on some stupid story of where the plant originated. Great weed is great weed no matter if it came from a pack of CC beans, or a clone that's been hoarded in some stoners basement for decades.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 17, 2013)

*Manwich* said:


> Raskal hasn't been with swerve for quite some time now. Said so himself on another forum. Personally I've gotten nothing but herms and watered down phenos from CC, as well as other people I know. I think you mistake hater (as in jealousy) for an actual hater. Just because someone doesn't like something you like, doesn't make them jealous. People are allowed to dislike shitty herm genetics and watered down phenos without accusations of being jealous. I don't like swerve or his gear, does that make me jealous? No. It makes me not fucking like it. Huge difference man. But I see you defend swerve a lot, and fanboys have a tendency to throw the haters gonna hate shit around. Now that's sad.


Your not the first person with 3 posts to call me a fanboy for liking what I got while talking shit without any experiences of your own! Haters will hate, you prove my point! Attack me for deflecting some of the bullshit with out cause. Swerve may be a prick but of the many breeders I have tried these are at least in the category of true dank. Sounds like your jelly to me sucka! What's sad is you come trolling talking shit with nathan but hate.... hater! lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 17, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Your not the first person with 3 posts to call me a fanboy for liking what I got while talking shit without any experiences of your own! Haters will hate, you prove my point! Attack me for deflecting some of the bullshit with out cause. Swerve may be a prick but of the many breeders I have tried these are at least in the category of true dank. Sounds like your jelly to me sucka! What's sad is you come trolling talking shit with nathan but hate.... hater! lol


sad u even admit it. u need to re access your whole thing here man. u just on here to argue about TCC? thats dumb. that dudes post is spot on. he doesnt like tcc. u r the hater getting on people like that. complaining about experience. yeah thats really 100% feasible for an argument here on the f'n internet. where u could be a TCC employee or something. or even a psych patient who got on a computer and has made up an identity for himself on some forum just to argue, and has never even grown a plant... geez man. rediculous.

TCC is a money machine. u gotta buy many seeds to hope to get a reliable, killer plant.

with other more reliable breeders u wouldnt necessarily have to do that.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 17, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> sad u even admit it. u need to re access your whole thing here man. u just on here to argue about TCC? thats dumb. that dudes post is spot on. he doesnt like tcc. u r the hater getting on people like that. complaining about experience. yeah thats really 100% feasible for an argument here on the f'n internet. where u could be a TCC employee or something. or even a psych patient who got on a computer and has made up an identity for himself on some forum.
> 
> TCC is a money machine. u gotta buy many seeds to hope to get a reliable, killer plant.
> 
> with other more reliable breeders u wouldnt necessarily have to do that.


Whats dumb is flapjacks that will troll with other peoples experience and that anyone with something positive to say gets shit on. The reason it seems bad is people like you act like a echo chamber for the least common denominator. Your argument is as weak as your apparent experience in the topic at hand. I don't have to buy shit, I bought one pack each and got reliable stellar results. Says you that you don't have to sort phenos for other companies! Shows your lack of experience even farther!

Accusing me of being a shill while you peddle others experience is stupid as your claims!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 17, 2013)

your just trying to cover up that you are wrong man... how the hell isnt it my experience when i see it myself and know how it was handled and grown?? 

where am i peddling others experience??? im not. sucks that u dont like my posts man. must tick u off.


and re read my damn post man. how do we know what u say is your experience?? we dont. seriously. cmon. funny u mention troll too. i was minding my own business when u jumped on me. do i need to go and quote u to prove it? or u gonna go edit it all away on me first?


and i said neccessarily search for them... u dumb ass. of course. its a seed. theres no 100%


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 17, 2013)

all i know is that its 100% fact that there are a lot of unstatisfied customers that bought TCC gear.

whatever u type up doesnt change that.

o wait... that wasnt my experience. yeah right, c'mon.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Now you want to call names! It's a 100% fact that your an ass hole concerned only with discrediting TCC. What ever you type doesn't change that.... hahaha 
Your right about there not being 100% perfection in any seed line, but you can't be bothered with exercising that when delegating your brand of judgement here either eh?!
Grow up kid!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 17, 2013)

plz stop and go read the other thread u chose to respond to me in...


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Please quit trying to be the ultimate authority on the subject at hand, TCC is not the devil. They don't have shit for genetics. They don't have all herms and your still an ass hole!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 17, 2013)

okay... yeah your just impossible arent you? and u call me a kid? im prolly older than u the way u are acting now.

and no sir you are the ass hole. 

u responding to this is completely stupid. i tried to stop this and this will be my last post before i choose to ignore u. perhaps thats what u need to do with me since u seem to have an issue with posts u dont like.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2013)

alright, alright, enough already... don't really want to close the thread..

be good peoples..


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't think its a bad thing to be a CC hater. My only experience with them is a pack of Affies. The ceeds were tiny, immature and damaged. Only got two plants out of 6 ceeds. Obviously rushed to market just to make a buck. On top of that swerve later posted that his Affies weren't Affie after all. So I'm a hater but wish I wasn't and still had that $100+ in my pocket.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I wish you did too, it is unfortunate that Swerve is how he is! I won't defend him as a person and I don't blame anyone who doesn't like him an wants nothing to do with him. He earns that all day!
Sorry again RB, sometimes you know!?! lol 
Here's some TCC pron; I only know these are amongst the best I have ever had period, and that deserves a bit of props!
View attachment 2862026View attachment 2862027View attachment 2862029View attachment 2862030View attachment 2862031View attachment 2862032
Don't hate, 
masturbate!
puff, puff, pass!
.... both those are FIYAH!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 17, 2013)

yeah i gro fire too brah. nice bud pics tho. what two strains was it? the chem 91 and 818?

n/m i see its osd and btog. must be buddha t and orig sour d.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 17, 2013)

how did those end up yielding? like in comparison to other strains uve grown. osd looks like it yielded quite well. i almost tried the buddha tahoe a while back before all the fuss, i figured that one to be a bit lower yielding without a longer veg eh?


----------



## siouxme (Oct 17, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I will never understand all of the drama in this business. I've yet to purchase a single CC bean due to a lot of hermie reports I've read, and due to the way I've seen swerve talk to people on forums. There are too many other choices out there to be supporting an arrogant arse. If he did in fact dime someone out, then that's another good reason not to do business with him.
> 
> BUT, as far as genetics go, who cares??? If you buy a pack of seeds and they grow out trouble free, get you high as fuck, and have everything else you're looking for in a plant then why should I be concerned with it's lineage? Does it improve the buzz knowing that it's the "real deal verifiable" OG dogfart sinmint blah blah blah? I base my opinion of a strain on the tangible qualities of the plant/flower, not on some stupid story of where the plant originated. Great weed is great weed no matter if it came from a pack of CC beans, or a clone that's been hoarded in some stoners basement for decades.


Agreed. And Agreed on the hoarding. However, in the case of CC it's not just about legit or hoarding or whatever. It's about him ratting out another in the cannabis community because of ego. And it's about him coming in and publicly blasting customers that support him when he has faulty gear. And as for tall tales, CC's swerve is the master of them. He even tried to say his cookies were the same in taste and aroma when the small inside group with cookies were passing it out, and all could see it was different. He tried to save his arse by mumbling something about 'different mediums' before exploding in frustration, "Get outta my booth". Hahaha. He looked like he might cry.

He built his business on bashing other companies like Dinafem who has had solid gear. So much emphasis on real or not real, then he came out with fake cookies, got blasted on it then threw a hissy fit. Too many quality companies to donate top dollar to such arrogant, lying companies that do the industry so much harm. The mafia imagery does the industry a lot of harm as well, as does the calling a half breed the same as the parent.


----------



## siouxme (Oct 17, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Whats dumb is flapjacks that will troll with other peoples experience and that anyone with something positive to say gets shit on. The reason it seems bad is people like you act like a echo chamber for the least common denominator. Your argument is as weak as your apparent experience in the topic at hand. I don't have to buy shit, I bought one pack each and got reliable stellar results. Says you that you don't have to sort phenos for other companies! Shows your lack of experience even farther!
> 
> Accusing me of being a shill while you peddle others experience is stupid as your claims!



No buddy, you're extreme defensive posture in support of $120 packs of herm, falsified genetics, name-game gear from a guy who RATTED on another and has done great harm to the cannabis business makes no sense. And so if you think fanboy is too harsh then sorry. I did say people can choose how they want to blow their money however they want to blow it.

If you read my post, I acknowledge the positives. Whereas your post is about defending your right to love TCC. You don't deny you're a fanboy so why the fuss. Don't fall into the trap of getting defensive of Cali Con because you hate to admit they conned you for your hard earned cash brah. Chalk it up as a loss and move on, and be determined not to let the Fredo con run that scam on you again.


----------



## siouxme (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice. Can't go wrong line-breeding SD really, especially if you don't have access to the real ECSD/SD. Heard RP was fire, Rez was fire, and even Fredo gear was fire. Should it be called SD when it's Sour Kush x SD? I don't agree with that because it creates a mess in the market but I guess none of that matters to some. It does to most of us. And we also refuse to support people who did a few dozen nasty things to other people in the community.


----------



## MrPuffPuff (Oct 17, 2013)

Ordered, germed, 2 weeks from flower Cali Connection GSC. Hav had zero problems this far and are some healthy looking girls. So far a good experience with Cali Connection. 

Fingers crossed they're not herms.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 17, 2013)

siouxme said:


> No buddy, you're extreme defensive posture in support of $120 packs of herm, falsified genetics, name-game gear from a guy who RATTED on another and has done great harm to the cannabis business makes no sense. And so if you think fanboy is too harsh then sorry. I did say people can choose how they want to blow their money however they want to blow it.
> 
> If you read my post, I acknowledge the positives. Whereas your post is about defending your right to love TCC. You don't deny you're a fanboy so why the fuss. Don't fall into the trap of getting defensive of Cali Con because you hate to admit they conned you for your hard earned cash brah. Chalk it up as a loss and move on, and be determined not to let the Fredo con run that scam on you again.


I aint your "brah", my post was more about a level head to the trash being talked. Somehow it's only ok for folks to berate others and not ok for someone to say something positive. I defend the fact that these beans were not only quality, heads above so many others. I am not going to berate you as I have already stood down on the subject out of respect, though you certainly deserve to be handed a bit more truth!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I aint your "brah", my post was more about a level head to the trash being talked. Somehow it's only ok for folks to berate others and not ok for someone to say something positive. I defend the fact that these beans were not only quality, heads above so many others. I am not going to berate you as I have already stood down on the subject out of respect, though you certainly deserve to be handed a bit more truth!


 Thanks colocowboy..


----------



## siouxme (Oct 18, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I aint your "brah", my post was more about a level head to the trash being talked. Somehow it's only ok for folks to berate others and not ok for someone to say something positive. I defend the fact that these beans were not only quality, heads above so many others. I am not going to berate you as I have already stood down on the subject out of respect, though you certainly deserve to be handed a bit more truth!


Forget the "somehow" vague interpretations that are coming from your projection of insecurities. I've repeated time and again, we're each entitled to our opinions, and I respectfully disagree that Cali Con is somehow heads above the others. Have you grown Green Gage? Newer OG Raskal? JJNYC? BB Genetics? The elite clones?

I'm not being elitist, but if you have had experience with clone only's that have been selected from one in 1000, or carefully selected derivatives thereof, you would realize CC which has hit everything with SFV OG, which in MY opinion was poorly line bred, is decent to good at best. Not worth top dollar.

But this is all moot. We both agree that Swerve is a bad guy. It goes beyond that, and it is not sinking in with you. You somehow believe the merits of decent gear that you think is arguably superb, deserves more talk and attention. And we are saying there is no quality of genetics, and it is mediocre here and overpriced, that justifies supporting someone who has turned in a fellow grower in the community. A snake. A rat. A snitch. The harshness of the tone towards you has little to do with you, or people's opinions that you are or aren't entitled to your opinions. You certainly are. No one is saying positive things can't be pointed out. But when you keep hearing falsely that we're saying his gear is complete sh_t which I am not saying, and you keep pointing time and time again how great Cali Con is, there is only one of two conclusions: 1. You are defensive because you hate to hear how mediocre the gear is and how CC should NOT be supported at ANY cost, and because you WASTED money on Cali Con, or 2. You are a shill.

Cali Con is mediocre, and that is clear from the people with little experience who are saying how GREAT Cali Con is versus the people who have grown a much broader range of rarer clones and superior, and cheaper gear such as OGR, JJNYC, Motarebel, BBGenetics, GGG, Bodhi, etc. If you're telling me you grew many GGG and Bodhi strains and yet CC and clone only 5k or abusive or poison og or thin mint cookies clone only, and Cali Con was heads and tails above, then I will eat my words. It still does not change the fact that Cali Con is undeserving of ANY promotion and ANY further business from anyone who cares about the community above and beyond just getting some good genetics, which can be had if you breed and have patience, and make friends with those in the community.

Out of respect, it is you that needs further truth. About how Swerve snitched out Capt. Crip an ex-partner, and how he snitched out another guy in the UK, how he slammed HSO and Dinafem. How he slammed those that provided him genetics that made his most popular strains. The list goes on and on. We don't disagree he is a bad guy. But 'mean' doesn't cut it. No quality of genetics would justify anyone on RIU or any other forum buying his gear. And that IS my opinion. If you disagree and want to keep buying his gear, I have little respect for your ethical priorities. I also question your taste and experience, if you think CC is excellent, but that is not a matter to get in a fight about now is it. I'm done here.


----------



## siouxme (Oct 18, 2013)

MrPuffPuff said:


> Ordered, germed, 2 weeks from flower Cali Connection GSC. Hav had zero problems this far and are some healthy looking girls. So far a good experience with Cali Connection.
> 
> Fingers crossed they're not herms.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb2ghQy4O_8

Sorry you got had. Most people who buy cookie seeds are looking for some link to the real thing and they will be sorely disappointed when they realize Swerve lied and they paid top dollar for a name-game lie. Otherwise it is just a name. If it turns out decent, and I hope it does for your sake, it doesn't make it real cookies, and that shouldn't really matter. Just please don't hand out clones as GSC, because CC's pack is NOT that.


More to the point though, please, no future support for someone who would turn you in in an instant. He's done it a few times before, and would do it again. He has no loyalties except to money. 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=111168

Yes4prop215 got it right: "please do not waste your money on Cali Connection cookies....you might have had decent luck DJ but seriously please do not support that snitch. i dont care if someones beans had uniform frosty plants, i will never spend a dime on a good for nothing rat snitch connartist. 8 out of 8 members found this post helpful."


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 20, 2013)

i know that it is not the real deal... swerve even says so in his description... it was a freebie so no loss smokes fine... no one lied to me lol i knew what i was getting and growing... no hermies very little budrot finished in my area on time and smokes 7.5/10


----------



## siouxme (Oct 22, 2013)

good to hear that. he said 'original thin mint cut' not the 'forum cut' so I'm sure he tried to pull a fast one on some people. glad it's common knowledge that most his stuff is 'not the real deal'.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 22, 2013)

He says thinmints is the forum then laughed at me lol


----------



## bangkok101 (Oct 29, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I don't know, you hear stories about Bangkok! hahahahah!


What stories? *ahem*


----------



## growyurown (Oct 29, 2013)

Swerves gear has all sucked to mediocre in my opinion. Get some topdawg or ograscal for the fire


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Oct 30, 2013)

One of the local dispensaries nearby always tries to push their beans on me. Some things interest me, But I think you can find better stuff elsewhere, for a better price also. I don't trust them. There's too many so-called breeders, that are really just pushing out F1 hyrbids, with no interest in creating an actual strain that will still be around 5-10 years from now. It's too time consuming to stablize genetics, so they just keep generating f1 hybrids, picking their choice female, and then try to sell you feminized seeds. 

IMO the future cannabis genetics are at serious risk due to the unstablized f1 hybrids being whored out into the public, and the feminized seed revolution that we're seeing.

Find a breeder that doesnt offer feminized seeds. It's in that commitment to the plants genetics, that you'll find true fire.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 30, 2013)

dubcoastOGs said:


> ... There's too many so-called breeders, that are really just pushing out F1 hyrbids, with no interest in creating an actual strain that will still be around 5-10 years from now....


Right, just like how the work of those silly European F1 breeders like Sensi and Mr. Nice just faded away by the roadside. That's why its so easy to score Block Head beans these days, right? I am getting really sick of this complaint, if you want to work lines, do it yourself. The reason a lot of breeders don't work lines, or release their worked lines to the public, is because of the way that other seed companies work and rerelease the genetics of other breeders. This is the same reason why a pack of Soma's regular NYCD or Amnesia beans will set you back $250, because he wants you to really fucking work for it if you want an incredibly dank amnesia haze or NYCD male. The last thing most breeders want is for another person to start a seed line with their genetics. With a worked strain to an F4 or higher, one could basically do an open pollination of a pack of beans and come out with a batch of roughly similar (some better, some worse, but similar) F5s. If you do an open pollination with a pack of F1s, or don't really know what you are doing selection-wise, you can barely expect your F2s to resemble (at best) the F1 beans, as the results of all the beans produced in this manner (no matter how many) will only contain the genetic material of the parents used in the cross, and some phenotypes found in the F1 will be lost in the process. IBLs and worked lines are nice for the hobbyist breeder because they are good way to get a handle on male plant selection, without too much insane risk of picking a shit male and getting a huge pile of birdseed. Many breeders do refine their males to an F3 or F4, so as to pass characteristics on to, but not dominate, in the hybrids with that male. However, they frequently do not release the generation that their male is from to the public, which is what gives some people the impression that there is no actual line working going on.


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Oct 30, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Right, just like how the work of those silly European F1 breeders like Sensi and Mr. Nice just faded away by the roadside. That's why its so easy to score Block Head beans these days, right? I am getting really sick of this complaint, if you want to work lines, do it yourself. The reason a lot of breeders don't work lines, or release their worked lines to the public, is because of the way that other seed companies work and rerelease the genetics of other breeders. This is the same reason why a pack of Soma's regular NYCD or Amnesia beans will set you back $250, because he wants you to really fucking work for it if you want an incredibly dank amnesia haze or NYCD male. The last thing most breeders want is for another person to start a seed line with their genetics. With a worked strain to an F4 or higher, one could basically do an open pollination of a pack of beans and come out with a batch of roughly similar (some better, some worse, but similar) F5s. If you do an open pollination with a pack of F1s, or don't really know what you are doing selection-wise, you can barely expect your F2s to resemble (at best) the F1 beans, as the results of all the beans produced in this manner (no matter how many) will only contain the genetic material of the parents used in the cross, and some phenotypes found in the F1 will be lost in the process. IBLs and worked lines are nice for the hobbyist breeder because they are good way to get a handle on male plant selection, without too much insane risk of picking a shit male and getting a huge pile of birdseed. Many breeders do refine their males to an F3 or F4, so as to pass characteristics on to, but not dominate, in the hybrids with that male. However, they frequently do not release the generation that their male is from to the public, which is what gives some people the impression that there is no actual line working going on.


my Friend, I understand what your saying. But please allow me to disagree and voice why. 

your eyes seem to be fit with dollars bills. I'm sure you love cannabis, like the rest of us. But my interest is for the species itself. As a so called "Breeder", you take on the responsibilites of furthering goodness for the genepool, and continuing it's success in potency, flavor, odor, etc, etc. you know the rest. If all you wanna do is play in your closet, creating one off f1 hybrids that absolutely could not be replicated without the original parents, and maybe even not then, then fine. But that's not breeding is it? That's doesn't seem to have anything to do with dialing down a smell, or color, or flavor. It's childsplay. 

Breeders don't stabilize their strains not in fear of other people ripping off their work, or creating their own seedlines with em. That's flatterly, and what every real breeder should want. It's a mark in history. Name a breeder that doesn't want their strains to be around 30 years from now. Breeder's don't stabilize their strains because to most people, it really doesnt matter, and anyone who knows what's really going on, doesn't seem to care enough to call them on their shit. It's fast and easy money. There's hardly any work. Hmmmmm, I like this strain, and this one taste good also, cross them, and bam $10/bean. Even more greedy, are the so called breeders releasing f2's of their work. I'm familiar with many of the terms you speak of, and in terms of variations. what good is it doing for a strain/breeder, having a variety of a particular strain (f2's) pumped out into the world? All that results in, is a bastardization of the strain, and who knows what pheno you'll get when you pick up a clone, or sprout a bean. It will be inconsistent, people will stop caring, and the strain will dissapear. 

Even so in the immediate future, breeders are gonna run out of stabilized strains to breed their hybrids with. Sure, they can stabilize the parents for themselves, but then what's the point really. f1's will start looking like f2's, no body will give a shit what the genetics are. No one will have the time to pheno hunt through thousands of plants, looking for a choice-select pheno with no future to build a room full of clones. 

I guess looking back on both our replies, the need for both worlds exist. If breeder's spent all their time stabilizing strains, then I'm sure we would not have seen some of the most popular and potent ones we smoke today. Forgetting that most of them are clone only anyways  For as we both know, it's in the f2 where magic starts to appear. I do also think, that without the stabilzation of certain genetics, everything will be mixed, nothing will be consistent, no strains will exist - how could they? they're all temporary crosses, and anything worth keeping around, will have to be done so in clone form. That's not really any good for the species.

which strain is that? yeah, but which one? but what pheno? Huh?

Breeders basically own people with this shit. They own the genetics, and the ability to reproduce the strains. We will be at the mercy to them. We will eat what they feed us, without the ability to create for ourselves.

I love cannabis too much to watch this happen. I think if you truly knew as much as you thought you did (don't try to impress us with general breeding knowledge) then you would perhaps agree as well.

If you want to be called a breeder, you work the fucking lines! In any other context (tomatoes, horses, dogs, etc...), you'd be laughed out of business.

Get real.

I love you.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2013)

^^ That is your altruistic view of the topic, unfortunately life trends toward the power of greed and the truth of breeding effort. How is it not breeding to establish a sales line that cannot be easily duplicated and at the same time represents the intended cross? You have expressed a lot of ignorance in one post dubcoast, not really even worth responding to. You should probably get a book and read it, I recommend Robert Connell Clarke's book "Marijuana Botany", it will set you straight on most of your misguided outlook. 

It's unfortunate that the industry doesn't look at it like you wish they did, but when does the human race rise to the occasion of doing what's best for the majority?


----------



## Clankie (Oct 31, 2013)

dubcoastOGs said:


> Breeders basically own people with this shit. They own the genetics, and the ability to reproduce the strains. We will be at the mercy to them. We will eat what they feed us, without the ability to create for ourselves.
> ...


maybe put down that sativa, friendo, you are starting to sound a little paranoid. &#9829;
_when regular seeds are outlawed, only outlaws will have nuts
_

at first I was going to argue, but then I was just like "no, don't do it, you're just going to end up getting Hazey Grapes'd if you do"


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 31, 2013)

Idk why I still have swerve on my fb he's such a douchebag. He posts every day about how cool his shit is and then someone asks a real question and shit comes spewing out like he is the last man standing. I have his boss hog and blue dream haze which are okay but most of his gear is riddled with hermies. I try to give the guy the benefit of the doubt but he's just another scumbag in this great state.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> Idk why I still have swerve on my fb he's such a douchebag. He posts every day about how cool his shit is and then someone asks a real question and shit comes spewing out like he is the last man standing. I have his boss hog and blue dream haze which are okay but most of his gear is riddled with hermies. I try to give the guy the benefit of the doubt but he's just another scumbag in this great state.


 you sound like me.. i liked the us version of top gear even though i can't stand the show and love the og, uk version very much.. probably one of my all time favorite shows, ever..
anyhoo's, yesterday the posted about their newest episode, and of course it was a total rip off of the uk show, so i ripped into the show.. people get all offended, acting like they write for the show or some crazy shit ffs..
then they ask why i liked the page, so i said so i can come here and hate on it and people like you who like it.. really gets them going at times, lol..


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 1, 2013)

That was pretty harsh of me I am now heavily medicated and thinking I need some more good karma


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 2, 2013)

anyone see this over at the CC store?

http://store.thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/seeds?product_id=74

is it new?


----------



## mrueeda (Nov 2, 2013)

Nope...its been around for a while...its the same ibl that gave swerve the male he uses for his other reg lines (tahoe, larry, sour og...) and possibly the initial cause of the whole auto-hermie problem they had...dont know why is in stock only on their site though...


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 2, 2013)

mrueeda said:


> Nope...its been around for a while...its the same ibl that gave swerve the male he uses for his other reg lines (tahoe, larry, sour og...) and possibly the initial cause of the whole auto-hermie problem they had...dont know why is in stock only on their site though...



what kinda asshole would not test their seeds..  Maybe the guy who got it through the mail is the winner and represents the whole Cali-coast, as well as Nor-Cal. fucking bullshit.. You guys across the world are missing the best stuff, the local shit. I have 15 strains in seed form which are better than 90% of the clones in bay/sac/norcal. I would never waste my time with hermi or a bunch of shit talking kids. If they were pros, they would get the fug off their computers and go make the plants better. 

Any real grower with a love for the art would choose green, resin machines as a proximal friend, rather than a flickering computer monitor. I understand the hype, Cali has good shit.. Be careful, 90% of the seed bank shit is nothing compared to real and local strains which are breed exclusively from seed x seed hybrids, over many generations.


----------



## bangkok101 (Nov 2, 2013)

cali conn gear? no thanks.


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Nov 4, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> ^^ That is your altruistic view of the topic, unfortunately life trends toward the power of greed and the truth of breeding effort. How is it not breeding to establish a sales line that cannot be easily duplicated and at the same time represents the intended cross? You have expressed a lot of ignorance in one post dubcoast, not really even worth responding to. You should probably get a book and read it, I recommend Robert Connell Clarke's book "Marijuana Botany", it will set you straight on most of your misguided outlook.
> 
> It's unfortunate that the industry doesn't look at it like you wish they did, but when does the human race rise to the occasion of doing what's best for the majority?


So if everyone else is eating shit, it must taste good? Fucking conformist. Your not worth it.

both your replies and pov's just lead me to believe you are either working for a breeder, or you are a breeder. In either case, this is what I believe. I do strongly feel that If you look past next Tuesday, you'd see the same fate. It doesn't really matter though, I'm sure my opinions are about as worthless to you, as yours are to me. 

You should probably get a book and read it. Doesn't matter which one. I recommend something with popups or pictures.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 4, 2013)

Or if the shit taste good everyone will eat it!
Your entitled to your opinion, I never challenged that. Just because you don't like the facts doesn't change them. Fate is just the amalgam of our actions and reactions in life, I can no more control yours as you should try to control mine. I recommended that book because it details much of the things your beating your head against. It's unfortunate that you cannot see that I am not trying to put you down. Retaliating for being offered some constructive criticism is childish, so is being reduced to tit for tat trash talking.


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Nov 4, 2013)

Fair enough. 

Realistically, my retaliation is offered warm heartedly, and if you could see the smile on my face, and chuckle in my tone, I'm sure you'd hit the spliff I'd be passing your way. I'll take a look at this book. But please don't think my post count is relative to my knowledge of breeding.

I like to exaggerate, and be righteous when I'm stoned just like anyone else. Can you agree with me though, that aside from the business of breeding, a balance between creating new F1 hybrids and stabilizing genetics is paramount for the species in general?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 4, 2013)

I did actually agree with you if you look back, it's just unfortunate that what your saying aren't the goals of most commercial breeders for obvious reasons. Fortunately there are some out there that are offering up improved and stabilized products. It's also not always who you think it is. 

Puff, puff, pass. .....


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 28, 2013)

Nay sayers have screamed hermi and i stayed away from cali conn for 2yrs. tried the jedi and i was very impressed. I am mad at the people who kept me from trying it. I would spend $500 for a keeper! May the force be with you.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 29, 2013)

Just put my money where my mouth is, its blackfriday on the 'tude. Julius Caesar 10 pack free with order= 50 free Julius seeds for me... wont hear me crying about my 1 freebee that didnt work... I am on board with 818, jedi, girl scout, green crack, and blue dream... only experienced the jedi so far... I would like to hear some good stuff about these strains


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 2, 2013)

You got lucky bro that's all. There are good plants to be found I have no doubt. But keep popping Cali Connection beans and you will eventually become one of the naysayers. Don't believe me. Just do what you do. But I'm telling you I know the future.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 2, 2013)

I am looking for a decent green crack S1 though. Anyone know if CC does indeed have the actual clone? It's a damn shame but I never fucking trust what swerve says now with that whole ordeal I had with him and my Chem91's. But I know the tude got their GC as a freebie for the Dec promo. I was gonna go with SickMeds GCs1. Still researching.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 2, 2013)

Go with SickMeds unless your going to be checking those ladies EVERY day, AND I was just told to check INSIDE the buds because mine didn't show nanners until week 7 (boss hog cc) and now I might have an infested room of boy spunk all over the ladies. I won't know until they are closer to finish.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 2, 2013)

Green Crack is an easy clone to attain. Either source will be the same.  Sickmeds is a lot cheaper I think and certainly more ethical.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sickmeds is more legit the the CC!!


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just ordered Green Crack and Williams Wonder from SickMeds directly. Wow man RedDog is a cool ass dude. I emailed him back and forth twice about the strains, shipping, freebies, and order details, and completed the order, all in the time since my last post above. He's gonna send me a Sickmeds tshirt and a bunch of stickers, along with my beans. 

Now if that ain't customer service, I don't know what is. 

Compare that to my interaction with swerve in my Chem91 thread from several months ago.

And in the next couple days I will be placing at least one, if not two, orders with attitude, so I will be getting some CC GC as well. Will be interesting to run them side by side.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 2, 2013)

I truly wouldn't bother with CC's. There will be no difference and Sickmeds is a lot cheaper.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 2, 2013)

sickmeds.... unless your gonna get ccs for free.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah it is one of the freebies for the dec. promotion.


----------



## OldPork (Dec 2, 2013)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Just put my money where my mouth is, its blackfriday on the 'tude. Julius Caesar 10 pack free with order= 50 free Julius seeds for me... wont hear me crying about my 1 freebee that didnt work... I am on board with 818, jedi, girl scout, green crack, and blue dream... only experienced the jedi so far... I would like to hear some good stuff about these strains


You got it hoss, I jumped in on the Black Friday deal as well...I'm a Buddha Tahoe OG man, I've grown it for 2 successive years now, and it has outperformed every other strain in my garden both years, so I ordered 3 packs of BTOG for my 2014 grow... and iced the deal on 30 Julius freebies AND the 20% discount. It was a sweet promo for Cali Connect enthusiasts


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 2, 2013)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Nay sayers have screamed hermi and i stayed away from cali conn for 2yrs. tried the jedi and i was very impressed. I am mad at the people who kept me from trying it. I would spend $500 for a keeper! May the force be with you.


Here is one reason, purely hypothetical / mythic in no way do I say that it has been done or will be done this is an imaginative story.


Lets say that someone has 8 trays in one room, each tray is a different week so that way this person can have a perpetual. So he decides wow.. lets put that swerve derve in and see if we get FIRRRRRE like everyone else seems to get. 7 weeks later finds microseeds and kills the culprit. Well it was too late... now the whole room is going to hell in a hand basket oh shit...

8 trays, 8 1000w lights would be a huge financial blow, wether your getting 1 lb a tray or 3lbs a tray your still losing thousands of dollars.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 2, 2013)

while i agree with you 100%!^^ ANYBODY running a 8k perpetual better run true and tested plants. common sense to me anyway...why throw a mystery in you big 8k or even my lil 600w op. fuck no...


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 2, 2013)

Hahaha, I totally agree but my boss was told that these were the bomb.com cuts and they were CC they ended up hermie land but most of it is his fault his temps were always high the humidity was always outrageous. I mean he doesn't have shit dialed in but hermies just fuck the whole world up haha.


----------



## alliblowisloud17 (Dec 11, 2013)

whats good with cali connections original sour diesel? I heard the phenos are crazy from straight up sativa to straight up indica.. does anyone know anything about this strain and if so what pheno should i look for for that real sour dour


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 11, 2013)

Haha I just popped a pack of o.s.d. looking for the same thing. The reports I've seen are good and bad but I'm on a sour mom hunt and I think I can get something good from these.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Haha I just popped a pack of o.s.d. looking for the same thing. The reports I've seen are good and bad but I'm on a sour mom hunt and I think I can get something good from these.


u need to pop them strawberry diesels......... its got what ur looking for with a lil extra.... finishes faster then e.c.s.d. to


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 11, 2013)

Tbh since it wasn't labeled I'm confused but when I grab up the new tent I'm popping a bunch of things.


----------



## kgp (Dec 11, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> Here is one reason, purely hypothetical / mythic in no way do I say that it has been done or will be done this is an imaginative story.
> 
> 
> Lets say that someone has 8 trays in one room, each tray is a different week so that way this person can have a perpetual. So he decides wow.. lets put that swerve derve in and see if we get FIRRRRRE like everyone else seems to get. 7 weeks later finds microseeds and kills the culprit. Well it was too late... now the whole room is going to hell in a hand basket oh shit...
> ...





greenghost420 said:


> while i agree with you 100%!^^ ANYBODY running a 8k perpetual better run true and tested plants. common sense to me anyway...why throw a mystery in you big 8k or even my lil 600w op. fuck no...


exactly! Anyone who has set up like that I expect them not to be a retard, and if the story was true they would deserve every seed for being retarded.

I found the dopest buddah Tahoe ever, out of three packs. It didn't hermie. After selecting a proven strain and running it several times start to finish , and having to know that I would enjoy for many months to come, would I fill up 8 trays of cuts. Every seed is a crap shoot, I don't care who the breeder is, it has a possibility to be shit. That's why a keeper is a keeper and everything else gets tossed.


----------



## alliblowisloud17 (Dec 11, 2013)

did you do the fems or regs ? do you know if the closest version to the ecsd going to be sativa or indica dom ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2013)

alliblowisloud17 said:


> did you do the fems or regs ? do you know if the closest version to the ecsd going to be sativa or indica dom ?


I popped regs and the original diesel will grow more like a sativa. You shouldn't see much if any indica in this cross. I got a pack of 818 headband regs that I'll pop next with some more stuff.


----------



## alliblowisloud17 (Dec 12, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I popped regs and the original diesel will grow more like a sativa. You shouldn't see much if any indica in this cross. I got a pack of 818 headband regs that I'll pop next with some more stuff.


im gonna be messin with the 818 pretty soon too. i want to cross either that or the o.s.d with a tahoe og or the green crack that just came out.. sour crack would be smooth. how legit is the osd?


----------



## kgp (Dec 12, 2013)

alliblowisloud17 said:


> im gonna be messin with the 818 pretty soon too. i want to cross either that or the o.s.d with a tahoe og or the green crack that just came out.. sour crack would be smooth. how legit is the osd?


Osd I ran tasted like chem dog. Enjoyable but not close to real sour d.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2013)

kgp said:


> Osd I ran tasted like chem dog. Enjoyable but not close to real sour d.


which chem? I tasted most chemdawgs in crosses and they seem to stand out alot.


----------



## kgp (Dec 12, 2013)

Just a chem flavor in general. I ran sour d clone for a while and they had no similarities.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2013)

Hopefully I'll have the clone soon to compare myself.


----------



## kgp (Dec 12, 2013)

Ive only ever had chemd. Ive ran a couple Cali con crosses and one cross by sannie. Sannie crossed herijuana x chemd. Most were more indica but a sativa leaning pheno I found was straight chem with intensified high.Very powerful flavors and buzz.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't see how that is possible as the original sour diesel is ((chemdog x (mass super sk x sensi nl)) x dnl) and is exactly prevalent in the cross. Did you run the chem 91?! My question would be are you sure you have tried chemdog?


----------



## kgp (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm going by my past experiences never had the 91, I have cc seeds of it, but never the real thing. I have a chem d clone, I can snap a pic, but don't want to hijack. I had sour d clone for a year. I tossed it this summer. The smell was unique, something I will never forget. The cc osd was nothing like it. Tasted much more like my chem and chem crosses.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 12, 2013)

I ran the osd, got another pack too. The keeper in the first round was, for me, an sfv heavy pheno. I had a nice sour d pheno that I lost while on honeymoon, was a banger for sour kerosine funk but didn't stretch too much. I would love to have that one back again! Wouldn't mind a chem heavy pheno either as that is the sour fo sho. I'm jelly bout the chem d clone..... damn jelly!


----------



## alliblowisloud17 (Dec 12, 2013)

have you tried any other sour diesel seed ? or what ones would you recommend to be closest to real sour


----------



## alliblowisloud17 (Dec 12, 2013)

did you get a wide variety of phenos for calis osd..? what did the most sour one look like


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 13, 2013)

I have to say that tcc is the closest mainstream that I have found, euro breeders are typically using soma style diesel which doesn't really smell/taste like diesel at all. If you want true taste/smell from your diesel crosses and don't want to deal with swerve, get some topdawg or reservoir gear. I'll be beggin, borrowing or stealing to get more of those beans.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2013)

im hoping archives good enough in the og dept


----------



## kgp (Dec 13, 2013)

alliblowisloud17 said:


> have you tried any other sour diesel seed ? or what ones would you recommend to be closest to real sour





alliblowisloud17 said:


> did you get a wide variety of phenos for calis osd..? what did the most sour one look like


Top dawg would be my recommendation too. Cc osd seem to be very stable. Minimum differences between plants.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> im hoping archives good enough in the og dept


From my good people archive sounds like the way to go but then again it seems like that with any new company until shot is grown out. But me n fresh are supposed to be grabbing some archive beans soon too not sure on what since not all is in Stock yet.

topdawg is the way to go for some strong chems lol. I'm in love with stardawg don't think she'll be leaving me anytime soon


----------



## alliblowisloud17 (Dec 13, 2013)

kgp said:


> Top dawg would be my recommendation too. Cc osd seem to be very stable. Minimum differences between plants.


so your saying barneys farm topdawg is more sour the cc osd??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2013)

alliblowisloud17 said:


> so your saying barneys farm topdawg is more sour the cc osd??


No a breeder name jjnyc from topdawg genetics


----------



## kgp (Dec 13, 2013)

alliblowisloud17 said:


> so your saying barneys farm topdawg is more sour the cc osd??


Lol. I never said anything about barney farms. Top dawg seeds. Someone mentioned rez but isnt he on a long vacation up north? Along with his buddy chemdawg?


----------



## alliblowisloud17 (Dec 14, 2013)

kgp said:


> Lol. I never said anything about barney farms. Top dawg seeds. Someone mentioned rez but isnt he on a long vacation up north? Along with his buddy chemdawg?


Wheres the best place to get rez sour or topdawgs? Anyone popped greencrack yet ?


----------



## tjlstewart (Jan 4, 2014)

I ran cc osd regs an I found two different phenos! I got rid of this strain it was real unstable an would autoflower like crazy!! So I would not run cc osd anymore! Now I have been running Dna genetics sour d an the pheno I got is pure fire!!! The taste an high is amazing sour as hell I will be keeping this for a while!!!! I'm not knocking cc I currently running their deadhead og, an tahoe these are stable an this stuff is fire!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2014)

Got pics of your DNA sour? 

I got 8 osd in veg now and I'm hoping I don't get no auto flower or hermies from the 8 that did germinate. I'm hoping I can get some good girls from what's left.


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jan 4, 2014)

I haven't even seen swerve online posting anywhere in about a month, I don't even see him on twitter


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2014)

Bxgrower81 said:


> I haven't even seen swerve online posting anywhere in about a month, I don't even see him on twitter


Haha because he's on instagram. He just recently posted some nonsense about releasing a pure alien line.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 5, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> From my good people archive sounds like the way to go but then again it seems like that with any new company until shot is grown out. But me n fresh are supposed to be grabbing some archive beans soon too not sure on what since not all is in Stock yet.
> 
> topdawg is the way to go for some strong chems lol. I'm in love with stardawg don't think she'll be leaving me anytime soon


Topdawg is some good shit! I have a couple clone only's that came from JJ's first seed release. Must have been a dank ass male because his new releases are not as good as his older stock.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 5, 2014)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Topdawg is some good shit! I have a couple clone only's that came from JJ's first seed release. Must have been a dank ass male because his new releases are not as good as his older stock.


pick up some Stardawg next time you get the chance, it'll change your mind. Theres some Stardawg cuts around in CO now that are amazing. I have a white dawg that is kind of a miserable yielder, but i run her now and then because the smoke is insane. 

re:swerve releasing alien genetics: there is no way in hell swerve could release a pure alien, just another phony rip off like his gsc or his la affie. i bet for the fem beans he just selfs an alien kush or tahoe alien. swerve is a joke, and so is tcc. nothing going on under the surface, and their best strains are all feminized. wheres all the tcc chem 91 grows at?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2014)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Topdawg is some good shit! I have a couple clone only's that came from JJ's first seed release. Must have been a dank ass male because his new releases are not as good as his older stock.


I've been seeing some killer girls from the last release and I got 1 from the last release. He sure has some dank in the genetics and I plan on grabbing something whenever he does decide to drop something.



Clankie said:


> pick up some Stardawg next time you get the chance, it'll change your mind. Theres some Stardawg cuts around in CO now that are amazing. I have a white dawg that is kind of a miserable yielder, but i run her now and then because the smoke is insane.
> 
> re:swerve releasing alien genetics: there is no way in hell swerve could release a pure alien, just another phony rip off like his gsc or his la affie. i bet for the fem beans he just selfs an alien kush or tahoe alien. swerve is a joke, and so is tcc. nothing going on under the surface, and their best strains are all feminized. wheres all the tcc chem 91 grows at?


Haha. There is a thread on the farm about this and obs (the guy who started this alien tech craze) said swerve is bullshitting.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Jan 5, 2014)

CC isn't for me but I like to read the swerve soaps. I found this old picture (2009?) while surfing elsewhere.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 5, 2014)

Bxgrower81 said:


> I haven't even seen swerve online posting anywhere in about a month, I don't even see him on twitter


That is because he is done defending his gear, he knows its shit and theres not much anyone can do about it. You can pop beans all day from him and sure you might get yourself a plant of fire but your also destined for some hermies and some headaches that other breeders don't give you. 

Anyone can fling pollen into the air and call it heaven but he flings shit and spreads the word like its the great great... I don't trust him or anyone who works with him. Hes a thief, a knarc, a total douchebag in person, and ... worst of all... human (He is a waste of carbon and he even makes dolphins look smarter than humans)


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Jan 5, 2014)

818 Headband

66 days in flower

Diesel Dom pheno........from fem, no herms. Smell and taste is diesel and kerosene.....no sour, no fruit.........potency 9/10! 

FUGGIN FINNIKY............"Hell Yes!"

Im SUCH an AZZhole that I'm growing Boss Hogg too........! One smells like Lemon Drop Candy, still flowering, haven't smoked any yet.......no herms. Will post some picks tomorrow......got the FLU!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jan 5, 2014)

@thecouchlock, I'm not a fan of his either, bought a couple packs, but gave them to a long time friend when I had to shut down, much better grower than me, and like you said and many others have said Hermes galore, although some of the plants that made it to the end were good, just not worth it
I was just wondering where he was because like you said he was constantly defending his strains,now he's not really around,
I guess he figures if he stops posting and arguing with everybody, he will still be able to cash in on the company name and logo, plus the ads in HT


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 5, 2014)

We all get lucky sometimes 

I think your right BX, by staying out of the scene he is drawing less bad publicity and eventually most of us will "forget him" or he is hoping. I know that experience is key but there is no rhyme or reason for my hermies only coming from one company. I have sannies, tga, cc, dna, reserva privada, and even some local kids who wanted to slang seeds. I support small business as much as I can and I was rooting for swerve for the longest time but true colors always show and in the end you fool me once shame on you, fool me twice... im an idiot.

Here is the hermie list for you

Deadhead OG
Tahoe OG
SFV Og
Boss Hog
Larry OG
Blackwater

now, don't get me wrong most of this shit was fire. We didn't do them all from seed either so that could have been some of the issue. However when your growing for a collective and you have different rooms for everything and the cali connections seem to be the only one to herm out it seems that either he has bred into his lines some bad genetics or they are just sensitive. I can understand if they are sensitive because I am a sensitive person hahahahahaha

No but really... Fire and hermies don't mix, you get seeds in your dank and it just aint great.


----------



## tjlstewart (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah wyteberrywidow I can show you both pheno's that I have of Dna sour diesel the one i'm keeping is in flower now an it is about 3an 1/2 weeks in an the other is drying now!! sorry for some reason the pics are side ways the sour d is in the back coner the one in front is my L.A confidential


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Jan 5, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> We all get lucky sometimes
> 
> I think your right BX, by staying out of the scene he is drawing less bad publicity and eventually most of us will "forget him" or he is hoping. I know that experience is key but there is no rhyme or reason for my hermies only coming from one company. I have sannies, tga, cc, dna, reserva privada, and even some local kids who wanted to slang seeds. I support small business as much as I can and I was rooting for swerve for the longest time but true colors always show and in the end you fool me once shame on you, fool me twice... im an idiot.
> 
> ...


How ya doin man.....? I have grown his P98 Bubba, 818 Headband, and now Boss Hogg.......without too much hassle, however, I have tossed a few out along the way due to "UBER Sensitivity" we'll call it! What has been harvested has been DANK! 
Now.......as far as honesty and integrity, I want to support companies that display these qualities. My next seed purchase will be Rare Dankness Bubba's Trainwreck Haze and Mr. Nice The Stones. I am after a Bubba and Master with a good kick to the head. Having grown both strains before on their own, these two sound great in that you get some Haze mixed in with the awesome body effect each has.

Good Luck with your current grow......hope you find some keepers!


FoUhCiKo!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 5, 2014)

I am doing well friend thank you!

Right now my list is

Jack Skellington
Pennywise
True OG
KO Kush 
Sannies Jack
Jackberry
Sour Diesel x Haze
Grand Ak
Tangie
C99
Blue OG

So far so good with these ladies, have a few gentlemen too that I have to unfortunately part ways with. I have changed my ways of growing entirely and have stepped back from working directly with the collective. I am most likely going to keep the pennywise and just run that if the CBD level is higher than 15, I want to give people medicine that is clean of pests, pesticides, mold, and any other bullshit chemical people put in their ladies. I am no longer big time at all and that is because the people who make it just want more money and more money and get more greedy cutting corners and using chemicals that give people cancer and other lung problems. 

All I want from a seed company is some honesty, integrity, and a desire to better the world just that much more.

(also have the forum cut gsc and the 7 attitude promo seedlings going.. I think it is purple trainwreck, green crack (going to donate it), silver kush, and some others I wasn't too excited about)


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Jan 31, 2014)

Boss Hogg

Day 68 of flower

Flowered at 35 days from seed, grown in 3 gal. grow bag under LED's, fed only organic nutes. Looks like she needs another week......smells lemon/funky!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey bro those are looking real nice, are any of them chem based?


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Couch.....sorry for the slow reply, work between two IPads. I chopped her at 70 days, but, she coulda gone another week. This was the second Boss from seed, vegged both for 5 weeks, untopped, the first was finished in 56 days with 20% Amber trichs.....it grew short and single cola style, not branched out like the one pictured. My IPad camera didn't save my pics of the first.....but to sum it up, they look like two different phenos. I don't know which represents a more Chem profile, the taste of the first was hashy, with a touch of lemon head candy and og kush.....Nice! The potency was a 7-8 outta 10, taste 7-8 outta 10. This one has a stronger aroma......the whole house smells like funk......and, flowers! I have clones of each....in flower and veg....will give a detailed smoke report of her in a week or so. I do see similarities between the 818 Headband and Boss Hogg, but the 818 is a stinky fugger.....and taste/potency are both a solid 9! 

What a fun hobby........some people hunt rhino's with pitchforks! Thank You, State of Michigan! Smoke report coming soon!

*F*o*U*h*C*i*K*&#8203;o!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Feb 7, 2014)

To add to, and sum up the last ramble.......I think both plants are Tahoe Dom in taste and effect!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2014)

FoUhCiKo said:


> To add to, and sum up the last ramble.......I think both plants are Tahoe Dom in taste and effect!


What the regs or the fems?


----------



## Johnxnyg (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone running GSC thin mint pheno? Herbies had them in stock. I hear enough about it but is it worth it!?


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Feb 11, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What the regs or the fems?


These were from fem......!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Feb 11, 2014)

Dry weight on the Boss was 70g......in a 3 gallon bag, with a 5 week veg, 10 week flower. The potency at this time I would have to say is close to a 9......stronger than I thought, balanced head and body, more body. The taste is not strong, not bad, not as flavorful as I thought it would be. And........I did find some seeds inside a few buds, maybe 6 seeds so far......smoked about and oz. I did not experience a CHEM taste with this one, again, I think she leans towards the Tahoe. The 818 Headband cut I have is almost all diesel, with little Tahoe coming through, in comparison. 

Yield and and potency win with this one.....both 9/10. Taste.......6.5/10

Good Growing Everyone........hope ya find some keepers!

FoUhCiKo........BEAT OHIO!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2014)

FoUhCiKo said:


> Dry weight on the Boss was 70g......in a 3 gallon bag, with a 5 week veg, 10 week flower. The potency at this time I would have to say is close to a 9......stronger than I thought, balanced head and body, more body. The taste is not strong, not bad, not as flavorful as I thought it would be. And........I did find some seeds inside a few buds, maybe 6 seeds so far......smoked about and oz. I did not experience a CHEM taste with this one, again, I think she leans towards the Tahoe. The 818 Headband cut I have is almost all diesel, with little Tahoe coming through, in comparison.
> 
> Yield and and potency win with this one.....both 9/10. Taste.......6.5/10
> 
> ...


Sounds good. And 70 grams in a 3 gallon almost a zip per


----------



## Thecouchlock (Feb 11, 2014)

Hell yeah, 3 gallons for 70 grams I would do it. Looking good! I can't purchase anymore seeds unfortunately my wife has cut me off LOLOLOL. I need some headband or diesel though.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 12, 2014)

Swerve is branching out and using his master geneticist skills to bring "exclusive top-of-the-line genetics" to Colorado. 

http://mmjamerica.com/the-vault-genetics-marijuana-seeds/


"When MMJ America took home a medal for Larry OG, we knew we had achieved something most growers only dream of. Out of respect, MMJ America decided to track down the *master geneticist *who created the strain. Swerve is a geneticist from California who is known around the world for the* incredible strains and seeds he developed* with The Cali Connection. Because most dispensaries buy clones without trying to improve upon the product, geneticists are rarely ever approached by dispensaries. Surprised by the astounding humility of MMJ America and the respect for his work, Swerve decided to team up with MMJ America to create The Vault Genetics, LLC."


----------



## spunion (Feb 12, 2014)

Never heard of MMJ America before, but usually having more than 1 location is a bad sign for a dispensary, in my experience.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 12, 2014)

What for? Why the new brandname for cali conmen?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 13, 2014)

Same thing I was thinking.. lol but seriously I want to see what new stuff to Colorado he will be producing since they have most the clone onlies there already.

He got some good stuff in the genetics but "master geneticist" whoa


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2014)

what a load, masterbater is real talk! i cant deny he works with the best shit, wish i had the same access! about to reach out to chemdog lol


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 13, 2014)

As luck would have it, I actually have a friend who is a real geneticist. Has a phd from Yale, works as a researcher at UCLA. Swerve is no "geneticist"


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2014)

so is this basically another holistic nursery joint?


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Feb 15, 2014)

Juss to keep things real..........here is my super stinky, raunchy tasting, finicky lil bidge of an 818 Headband......from clone. Vegged for 6 weeks from cut, this photo is on day 65 of flower.......she should produce an astounding 15-20 grams dry. Found a few nanners.......But, she is very potent.......she will be going on the Kid Rock Cruise in two weeks! 

The clones from her are even smaller........maybe will get 10 grams off each!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 15, 2014)

She looks good with some nice coloring to her. Shame to hear about the nanners towards the end. Are you gonna rum her again?


----------



## althor (Feb 15, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> As luck would have it, I actually have a friend who is a real geneticist. Has a phd from Yale, works as a researcher at UCLA. Swerve is no "geneticist"



I have a friend who is a rocket scientist. Now I am a certified expert at recognizing other rocket scientists. Pretty neat how that works.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Feb 15, 2014)

Buying from swerve is like buying straight up chinese leds from an american vendor at a high price and then being pissed off that your lights burned out. The "buyer beware" is such bullshit, why should anyone have to beware? The only other companies that are getting hated on as bad as swerve is greenhouse and barneys. I expected more at first and had all these people preaching about how much fire it was. But even they bought the newer strains only to get bent over like a prisoner and american history x'd,


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2014)

lollllllllllllllllll


----------



## althor (Feb 16, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Buying from swerve is like buying straight up chinese leds from an american vendor at a high price and then being pissed off that your lights burned out. The "buyer beware" is such bullshit, why should anyone have to beware? The only other companies that are getting hated on as bad as swerve is greenhouse and barneys. I expected more at first and had all these people preaching about how much fire it was. But even they bought the newer strains only to get bent over like a prisoner and american history x'd,


 Buddha Tahoe is straight up fire man. Best OG I have seen from seed. I have selfed it and collected much collodial silver generated pollen from them and absolutely love it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2014)

glad to hear that^^ got few bt seedlings about to take off. any way to tell king louis pheno,what to look or sniff for?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Feb 16, 2014)

Sniff for panties!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Feb 19, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> She looks good with some nice coloring to her. Shame to hear about the nanners towards the end. Are you gonna rum her again?


Yeah, thanks........the two mutant clones will be done in a few weeks, none after. I have two more from seed bout three weeks into flower, with a clone of each in veg. Here is a pic of my BIG 818 Headband from last Fall........best plant I grew ALL year. She had size, taste, and was very well-balanced potency wise, with a long-lasting effect. This was potted up from a 1gallon......3gallon......7 gallon fabric pot. Top buds dried to 7-10 grams each......this was with LED's and Organics......no nanners!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 6, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> Idk all the stuff I've frown from Cali con has been great .. pre 98 bubba kush, FEMS even, and the Larry og was fire as well..
> Seen plenty of grows of his Tahoe and everyone says it's some straight fire..
> Not so sure about his newer stuff though tbh.. that's not to say swerve couldn't use some major improvements in his customer service though..


Old thread yes, but glad to hear a good review.


----------



## shawn80j (Sep 3, 2014)

Bought the girl scout and blue dream. All seeds popped some took longer than others of course. Had them both tested by iron labs the Gsc test at 16 something total 15 something thc and the blue dream tested at a high 21 almost 22 total with 20% thc not bad my first time using them I'll give their other strains a grow down the road and report back after I get them tested


----------



## kgp (Sep 3, 2014)

Had a bunch of hermies with my last grow of cc.

Found one amazing Tahoe though.


----------



## althor (Sep 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> glad to hear that^^ got few bt seedlings about to take off. any way to tell king louis pheno,what to look or sniff for?


 I wish I had experience with Louis XIII to be able to say. I am really tempted to hit this Sept Promo to check it out.
The pheno I selfed was lemon pledge, the other pheno I look for is a real strong fresh hash smell. Love both of those.
I get a mixed lemon pledge/hash that hermies like crazy. I have yet to grow a fuel smell pheno like some of the other posters here have had.


----------



## superjet (Sep 3, 2014)

I was real lucky with the larry og seeds I got back in 2011. I'm still running this one pheno that might be my favorite of all time. I hate to give him so much credit but I haven't had any herm issues whatsoever.


----------



## Taylor Eidt (Jul 2, 2016)

althor said:


> I have had great plants from Cali Connection.
> 
> Just go in with a buyer beware.
> 
> I will certainly continue growing Cali Conn gear.


Where are you guys finding this Cali Connect beans at? The only place i see them is seed banks in the UK. 

Thanks!!


----------



## v.s one (Jul 2, 2016)

Taylor Eidt said:


> Where are you guys finding this Cali Connect beans at? The only place i see them is seed banks in the UK.
> 
> Thanks!!


TDT


----------



## althor (Jul 2, 2016)

Taylor Eidt said:


> Where are you guys finding this Cali Connect beans at? The only place i see them is seed banks in the UK.
> 
> Thanks!!


Attitudes


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 4, 2016)

I realize this is an older thread but seemed like the appropriate place to discuss Blackwater I am running. Currently at day 57, I was very worried about herms etc.but have had my eye on this strain for a long time. Around day 21 or so, I noticed what looked like sacs forming, plucked them and have since noticed no issues.

Here it is at day 57.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 4, 2016)

Based on how that Blackwater plant grew (donkey dick main) and the fact I only had 1 bean, I naturally took some cuts.

This is a clone which I have topped to 8 mains and created a mainline manifold. I am hoping to achieve 2 things with her: 8 donkey dicks like the one above and some height regulation. The mother tripled in height and is way closer to the lamp than I would like.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 8, 2016)

Not good but Ive had some high temps:


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 8, 2016)

Not a very good pic, but trying to show the nanners I just removed from Blackwater. Probably going to just chop it tomorrow.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Tastes exactly how it smells and how you would expect a purple og to taste. Not overly impressed with the effect but it hasn't been cured either. I can see people liking it and it produced a nice yield to have not been trained much. 

I will decide over the next few weeks whether I will hang onto it for a while or not.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 16, 2016)

I have a pack of reg tahoe OG and fem deadhead og. Would like to run them soon. Also have a 3 pack of random. Would like to run those


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 16, 2016)

If I were to run Cali connection I would probably sex my plants, take clones and then flower the clones. Seems to help with herm issues.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If I were to run Cali connection I would probably sex my plants, take clones and then flower the clones. Seems to help with herm issues.


I'm curious if I will experience the herm issues people talk about... Call me a skeptic haha


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 24, 2016)

I recently got a full fledged male out of a pack of 6 feminized purple chem


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 25, 2016)

So much for cloning helping the stability issues: Just like the mother did at the beginning of week 3, I plucked a bunch of male flowers off the plant. This time significantly more since I mainlined the plant 8 mains.

So if it follows the pattern of the mom, it will start blowing nanners around day 60. I have another I just flipped that I am.going to cull. The smoke doesn't justify the headaches.


----------



## python_thrust (Jul 25, 2016)

i'm doing a chem 91 that is doing very well @15 days flowering


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jul 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm curious if I will experience the herm issues people talk about... Call me a skeptic haha


More people that I know have had herms than not with CC, now no one I know grows their gear. I was surprised when I saw Swerve join Grow For Vets California. That company changes the lineages on their strains and has all kinds of issues, if I was looking for anything close to what CC offers I would go for Raskals gear.


----------



## CapitainSpaulding (Jun 13, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> The Tahoe's pretty amazing, but let me tell you a little secret I just got wize to: A bud of mine just cropped his Rascal's OG from CC. So far he reckons he can't tell it from the Tahoe, not as far as smell or resin goes. But it yields a fuktonne more...
> 
> Yeah not a noob's plant to grow, but once it goes it GOES. Quite stretchy and a bit leggy, but makes up for it in pure power that's for sure.
> 
> ...


 CALI CONNECTION REVIEW!!!!!! I know this thread is years old. But if anyone reads this, this is my experience with Cali Connection. Well to say the least, it has been complete SHIT. First off, I tried there Girl Scouts Cookies. Which was complete garbage. Out of 5 seeds, two didn't even pop, other two Hermied on me. And the 1 good one. If you can call it that. Didn't even look like weed. It had some the most airy buds, I have ever seen in my life. You know I wouldn't even call em a buds. So anyways I say the hell with CC. But online I keep hiring about Tahoe OG. They keep saying it's straight fire. So my dumb ass gave CC another try. 4 out of 5 Tahoe OC (CC) seeds popped. And the other 3 hermied, like I have never seen before. Growing balls right off the stem. No light leaks or anything like that. All my other strains that I have in the same tent, are just fine. But not Cali Connections stuff lol. I'm still waiting to see what the one good Tahoe turns out to be. They are 3 weeks into flower. And it looks to be a strong indica dom. Short, stout, bushy & little plant & her leaves have 9 fingers. She looks so much different from all the videos & pictures I see of Tahoe OG. When I stick my noise close to the flowers to get a smell, on my other strains. I get a pretty good smell. But my one Tahoe doesn't seem to be anything special. Just a average skunky smell. I was hoping for a little bit of a citrus or lemon hints in the smell. But it just smells a little skunk. I do hope I get something out of these guys. But I could just cry when I think of all the time, wasted soil, notes, & most of all money. I paid more money then I every paid before for seeds. They have no consumer service lol. Don't even waste your time instantgram these guy. They'll never respond. I think these guys sell dirt weed seeds online, for a crazy amount of money. And they have there (PAID) friends (or themselves) come these sites. And talk shit about replies like mine. And they'll say they grow some amazing stuff form them, & that it's straight fire lol. I sure these rich guys mad shit loads of money off of dumb people, that are dumb enough to buy there seeds (like me). And I'm sure they do have some good strains they own. And if you get a clone only, your got yourself a kick ass plant. But there seeds are complete garbage. This company is a complete joke. You would be better off plant some seeds off, some brown frown. It would turn out way better then anything from Cali Connection (seeds). It just sucks that I had to write this. Even if I help 1 person from making the mistake I made, it was worth it. Well that's my review of Cali Connection or should I say (Hermie Conncetion)


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 23, 2017)

Purple chem for me so we will see that sucks so bad man.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 23, 2017)

If there Makin hermi plants they need to fix it!!!!!!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 23, 2017)

I have only grown one feminized Deadhead OG that was gifted to me and it was an almost perfect Grow despite me not knowing what to expect. It made almost 5 oz of very sativa leaning delicious og buds that had a huge, expansive and motivating high. The taste and smell was some of the best I have grown and I am comparing it to some pretty elite genetics.

I was going to try the Tahoe one of these days but I have collected too many seeds. 

Here she is after her thick canopy was stripped for harvest. I guess I forgot to take a leaf on pic sorry. She never lost a leaf her whole Grow. And green to the end.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 23, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> If there Makin hermi plants they need to fix it!!!!!!


Lol.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 23, 2017)

Looks nice man like I said I growing them we will see


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 23, 2017)

But if I get herme that is bs there should not even be this much about hermie from cali con. I can't say nothing bad until it happens to me but if it does then cali con needs to really try to fix this .


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 23, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> But if I get herme that is bs there should not even be this much about hermie from cali con. I can't say nothing bad until it happens to me but if it does then cali con needs to really try to fix this .


Dude... They've had herms for years. Swerve ain't gonna change shit.he got your money and he will get others.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 23, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Dude... They've had herms for years. Swerve ain't gonna change shit.he got your money and he will get others.


Never tried his got dj short blue berry cali con purrple chem hso black dog gdp so we will see when does.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 23, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> But if I get herme that is bs there should not even be this much about hermie from cali con. I can't say nothing bad until it happens to me but if it does then cali con needs to really try to fix this .



All cannabis plants can hermie. It is a built in mechanism for them to try to complete their life cycle. Plants like og's are chem and Thai based and have a much higher tendency to show some nanners. They are difficult to grow compared to a short flowering indica. 

I see some nanners sometimes on my Diesel Thai hybrids but never more than a seed or two in all the buds. 

Also when I remove the stress mostly I don't see more nanners. Usually nutrient stress on sativa leaning hybrids.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 23, 2017)

Everything you said just makes my point yes strains stress ex. Play a part but not every other grower report a hermie or if you find a pheno is good seeds it should never be like that in first place but we will see hope all goes good!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 23, 2017)

I dunno. Every pack of cc gear I've grown had been striaght fire


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 23, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I dunno. Every pack of cc gear I've grown had been striaght fire


I hope the same for me out of all the purple chem growing the best!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 23, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Everything you said just makes my point yes strains stress ex. Play a part but not every other grower report a hermie or if you find a pheno is good seeds it should never be like that in first place but we will see hope all goes good!


Late nanners are common on certain strains best phenos and almost never have viable pollen. 

Your point is you only want back crossed stabilized strains. You will see much more consistent plants too. But never an equal high. 

If you want to buy seeds made from crossing elite clones and such like Cali connection you will see more variety and more finicky plants.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 23, 2017)

I am all for hard strains love it usually is the hard strains that pay off  but hermie in every batch of seeds or from a big time see co. Cali con it should never happen will post pics soon.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 23, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> I am all for hard strains love it usually is the hard strains that pay off  but hermie in every batch of seeds or from a big time see co. Cali con it should never happen will post pics soon.



Who said every batch of seeds. My Cali og didn't herm at all. You are just going to keep saying pot seeds should never hermie. They don't. They grow stamen. And it's usually from grower error. 

And whether you see them or they re hidden in lower buds they are more common than you are demanding they not be. 

Where do you think bag seeds come from? And chemdog was from a seed found in a bag of pot.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 23, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Who said every batch of seeds. My Cali og didn't herm at all. You are just going to keep saying pot seeds should never hermie. They don't. They grow stamen. And it's usually from grower error.seeds hermie!! Not every seed hermie why you putting words in my mouth plants should not hermi but they do it is natural peaple are right you right one comment about a hermie and they try to male it out to more all love here.
> 
> And whether you see them or they re hidden in lower buds they are more common than you are demanding they not be.
> 
> Where do you think bag seeds come from? And chemdog was from a seed found in a bag of pot.[/QUOTE pl


----------



## CapitainSpaulding (Aug 19, 2017)

I figured I would give you guys an update on my situation. My one Tahoe OG that made it turned out to be pretty damn good. I got four more on the way from cloning that one. Thank God I got them clones off of her lol. But anyway she seems to be very stable. The buds are a very small and not as compact as I'd thought they would be. After my experience with the first one, this time around I topped her as many times as I could. I should've done this the first time if I wanted to get any kind of a yield out of the strain. I feel that's the way to go for sure with her. She is a very very picky eater. If you fuck up one time feeding, you will pay dearly. She's one of those strains were you have to have everything dialed in just perfect. At least that's the way it is with my pheno type. And expect a very small yield, but you'll have some premo bud. I don't know what's up with a lot of these people on these online, when they give advice for feeding, 9 out of 10 times they are completely wrong. I know we could have completely different pheno type. But there not even any were in the same ball park. I think a lot of people don't want you to be successful if they don't want you to know what they know. On my first attempt I could've done a lot better but I listen to everybody online about the nuts. This is one of those strains, I would not grow if I was a novice. I would make sure you know your shit. Unless you get luckier then me with a pheno. But that's like winning the lottery. She is a bitch in my opinion. But once you get her down she's not that bad. She's one of the only strange that I gave liquid Kool bloom all the way through. I'm talking about 3 tablespoons a gallon. I did this in veg & the way through bloom. I wish I would have known this the first time around. She got potassium deficiencies right away. But anyways Cali Connection, sorry I mean hermaphrodite Connection. Need to do some back crossing & get some more stable genetics. One good seed out of five is complete crap to me. And pay double the price of the seed banks. And most of those other seed banks have stable genetics. Like I said before the same thing happened to me with the Girl Scout cookies. One good one in four hermaphrodites. And I couldn't even call the one a good one a good one. The buds didn't even look like buds. It didn't even smell good. I should've took some pictures of it but I guess I was just ashamed that I grew something that looked like that. Well at least this time I got 1 good one. I guess it could've been worse and they could a got all hermaphrodites. But from my experience with Callie connection, I would stay far far far far away from them


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 19, 2017)

I grew out a whole pack of his tahoe og and kept 3 to cross to another strain. All the plants came out real nice, no herms at all! I got a free pack of his Larry og with the tahoe which I will definitely run! His gsc has a few herm issues, as do most gsc crosses. I've seen others say his purple strains are average too.


----------



## Bombattak (Aug 19, 2017)

I never ever got an hermie from all seedbank i tried in almost 10yrs of growing. I dont even understand hermies problems ppl talkin about. I order seeds from gta seedbank for years the guy told me that cali connection is "you can fall on straight fire or real nasty shit" he said he have alot of customers complaining about cc but on the other hands he got customers who r really happy...

So how i see cali connection seeds is: they got strong strain but probably did a weakkk job to stabilize their genetics.

Only my 2 cents

Peace


----------



## CapitainSpaulding (Aug 20, 2017)

Bombattak said:


> I never ever got an hermie from all seedbank i tried in almost 10yrs of growing. I dont even understand hermies problems ppl talkin about. I order seeds from gta seedbank for years the guy told me that cali connection is "you can fall on straight fire or real nasty shit" he said he have alot of customers complaining about cc but on the other hands he got customers who r really happy...
> 
> So how i see cali connection seeds is: they got strong strain but probably did a weakkk job to stabilize their genetics.
> 
> ...


I went 7 years without ever having a hermie. And I've used ton of other seedbanks. And I used to read people's post about other people getting hermaphrodite's. And I used to think what are they doing wrong. And I'm glad that doesn't happen to me. But when I tried Callie connection the story changed. And I became one of those people. But before Cali connection I had not 1 single hermie. I'm talking in over 7 years. I know theres big money in seedbanks. Sometimes I wonder if people that say they don't have a hermie problems are either a paid friend of Swerve's that are being paid to say that or they are very very lucky. But with those odds, come on now.


----------



## CapitainSpaulding (Aug 20, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Late nanners are common on certain strains best phenos and almost never have viable pollen.
> 
> Your point is you only want back crossed stabilized strains. You will see much more consistent plants too. But never an equal high.
> 
> If you want to buy seeds made from crossing elite clones and such like Cali connection you will see more variety and more finicky plants.


I would never want to take that chance. And have all my plants pollenated. What pissed me off is the ones that hermied were the biggest & most healthy of the lot. And just to junk em after all that time & MONEY. But if you were right what a waste. I guess I'll never know. It's just drilled in my brain, as soon as I see a nut sac growing on my plant. She or he will get pulled right away. Before a bad situation becomes much worse. Anyways I found that interesting what you said. And that's what I love about growing. You never stop learning. But I never heard that before. I kind of feel like you're playing Russian roulette tho lol.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 20, 2017)

CapitainSpaulding said:


> I would never want to take that chance. And have all my plants pollenated. What pissed me off is the ones that hermied were the biggest & most healthy of the lot. And just to junk em after all that time & MONEY. But if you were right what a waste. I guess I'll never know. It's just drilled in my brain, as soon as I see a nut sac growing on my plant. She or he will get pulled right away. Before a bad situation becomes much worse. Anyways I found that interesting what you said. And that's what I love about growing. You never stop learning. But I never heard that before. I kind of feel like you're playing Russian roulette tho lol.



Most growers feel that way. But the best pot has always been mostly sativa and especially Thai and diesel crosses tend to show late nanners. 

But late nanners usually do not have very viable pollen and could never pollinate a whole room. I find a few stress seeds at the most. 

But I know the strain. 

I just pick them off. 

But they inherently cause me stress too.....

Early nanners are either my fault or bad genetics. I cull those plants if the nanners are persistent. 

And whole male flowers. That's a problem.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 20, 2017)

Before seed companies and Grow guides used to identify beginner plants. Easy to cultivate and uniform and stable. Like northern lights. Or ak 47. 

And there were advanced plants like OG Kush and Lemon Thai that were less uniform with more interesting phenotypes showing and with them more chance of reversal. 

The fear is real. Mess up a Thai based cross half way through flower and don't correct the stress and you could have a real expensive problem. 

I guess greed has stopped breeders from educating us about their strains difficulty. 

But I sure don't want to step backwards now that I grow great pot. I want to perfect my ability and grow environment and do better.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Well i got no hermie yet lets just hope i dont as well.


----------



## ruwtz (Sep 6, 2017)

Can't report any herm problems but i've been running their Larry OG for a year off a start of 12 fem seeds, and despite multiple pheno hunts this is definitely not an OG; distinctive sativa on the nose and hits kush heavy. 

I call it Lemon Cake just to get it out the door without questions.

So much excellent breeder choice now its hard to imagine why I would pick up from CC again.


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 6, 2017)

Well mine kicked 2 nanners 5th week of flower none sence.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

My favorite was when someone asked swerve if he walked around with protection. Every now and then I pull that old thread up when I need a good laugh.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 6, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> My favorite was when someone asked swerve if he walked around with protection. Every now and then I pull that old thread up when I need a good laugh.



You got a link to that thread?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You got a link to that thread?


Here you are

https://www.rollitup.org/t/cali-connection-blackwater-boo.608589/

4th post down. lol


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 6, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here you are
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/cali-connection-blackwater-boo.608589/
> 
> 4th post down. lol


Thank you


----------



## greencropper (Sep 7, 2017)

anyone know a bank with Cali's Larry OG Kush in stock? got a lazy pack of GDP & want to chuck those 2 together to make some Purple Punch...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 7, 2017)

greencropper said:


> anyone know a bank with Cali's Larry OG Kush in stock? got a lazy pack of GDP & want to chuck those 2 together to make some Purple Punch...


https://www.thecaliconnection.com/seeds/larry-og-kush.html


----------



## greencropper (Sep 7, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> https://www.thecaliconnection.com/seeds/larry-og-kush.html


geeez thanks man!...didnt even know of that site till now? shame they dont post OS...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 7, 2017)

Well that larry and tahoe have been gold for a min and black water i gota say his gear is still on menues today thats gota say something?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 8, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Well that larry and tahoe have been gold for a min and black water i gota say his gear is still on menues today thats gota say something?


Blackwater is trash. Shitty to grow and just meh final product. I'm glad I have a Sfv OG and some pups to make my own version of that. Swerves gear doesn't make my garden anymore.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 9, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Blackwater is trash. Shitty to grow and just meh final product. I'm glad I have a Sfv OG and some pups to make my own version of that. Swerves gear doesn't make my garden anymore.


I dont want to argue about it but the phenoes are endless if it were gage green or barnies or even fuck im getting old um well fuck it. But if chances were you only grew a few versions there could have been alot that you didnt get. I was once ignorant but i can see now that its a roll of the dice we won chalice on just looks it was best flower and best sativa fuck me it was a group effert we won the wax that was true win. But as i break away from bullshit deseption propaganda we won with space candy truthfully that phenoe was just flavor no high it never made it to the judges the entries were booboo looking and just on looks the grabed 2 and won!!! but the gold plate was bogas to me.. As you see i couldnt be on paper because of my felonies so 2 out of 4 us got to shine.. What im saying is dont believe everthing you read and dare to try and base an opionion on just one or a few strains i usto hate serve and started breeding because he didnt sell me seeds on a whole scale lolz but know i see that aint cool and he does have shit still penitrating the menues to this day no i aint gona suck his dick but thats my view as honest as i see it.  as alot of hype actualy politics and money play a big roll actually 5 of us got involved and this trophy sat in my garage for months its the origianal tony me dillion. harley and rick the grower that got this trophy i couldnt fine the first guy so i gave it to dillion.. The only true win the others were trash i gave it to one of the two things aint always what they seem but i say that this guys gear is good with that of a few chances we take with any breeders gear thats my two cent gee money. I cant live a lie but i can give you my honest opionion. Good luck serve!!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 10, 2017)

I grew out a 5 pack from CC. At $20 per bean it was not worth the price and I believe I would do better by crossing a different purple to the SFV.

In each case I had a herm prone plant without any Light leaks. I found the finished product to be meh. While I came with a strong opinion that it is trash, I assure that opinion is merely based on my experience which certainly was not exhaustive. I took a shot on CC and unfortunately it lived up to its reputation. If my experiences don't match your own, that's cool. I don't doubt that you found stable fire that enjoyed your environment, I didn't and it was run with other strains that didn't have these these issues both in terms of growing it and the final product. Awesome share about winning cups though..that's good shit.

I should add that I ran fems and probably should have run regs before making a final call on it.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 10, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I grew out a 5 pack from CC. At $20 per bean it was not worth the price and I believe I would do better by crossing a different purple to the SFV.
> 
> In each case I had a herm prone plant without any Light leaks. I found the finished product to be meh. While I came with a strong opinion that it is trash, I assure that opinion is merely based on my experience which certainly was not exhaustive. I took a shot on CC and unfortunately it lived up to its reputation. If my experiences don't match your own, that's cool. I don't doubt that you found stable fire that enjoyed your environment, I didn't and it was run with other strains that didn't have these these issues both in terms of growing it and the final product. Awesome share about winning cups though..that's good shit.
> 
> I should add that I ran fems and probably should have run regs before making a final call on it.


Yea, I had a pack of Boss Hogg regs, and those were amazing! 
Then of course he stopped making regs of that strain, and now only fems.
But that was an awesome version of chem 4


----------



## thump easy (Sep 11, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I grew out a 5 pack from CC. At $20 per bean it was not worth the price and I believe I would do better by crossing a different purple to the SFV.
> 
> In each case I had a herm prone plant without any Light leaks. I found the finished product to be meh. While I came with a strong opinion that it is trash, I assure that opinion is merely based on my experience which certainly was not exhaustive. I took a shot on CC and unfortunately it lived up to its reputation. If my experiences don't match your own, that's cool. I don't doubt that you found stable fire that enjoyed your environment, I didn't and it was run with other strains that didn't have these these issues both in terms of growing it and the final product. Awesome share about winning cups though..that's good shit.
> 
> I should add that I ran fems and probably should have run regs before making a final call on it.


Sorry dude moral of that story is those trophies r junk the events are fake people pay for judge kits when the buds dont even make it to the judges its about event money booth money and every once in a while the lil guys gets his light but high time chalace are fake!! Straight up gee one made it one real entry im sorry but moral was dont believe everthing you see or read but look at the menues was the moral of my story look for strains that are active on menues....  i herd chalace tried to clean it up this year but still gave clinics 2 chances after discualifing dirty testing lolz money make this game go round i demand a real fucken cup!!!!!!! Real shit not one by weedmaps either!!!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 11, 2017)

Yea I get that those events are rife with politics and they are huge money makers for High Times. Still...I'd be stoked to walk out of one of those events with a trophy.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Dexxxy (Oct 12, 2017)

So even after reading so many pages. I am a new grower that wants to play with some Jedi Kush, as a entry level grower would it be worth blowing 60-100$ for some packs at CC?


----------



## Jhon77 (Oct 12, 2017)

I spend 150 on packs so yes and sometimes more yes it's worth it is it worth it for Cali Connection I just grew there purple chemm it is the worst one out of all of them the smell everything.


----------



## Jhon77 (Oct 12, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> I spend 150 on packs so yes and sometimes more yes it's worth it is it worth it for Cali Connection I just grew there purple chemm it is the worst one out of all of them the smell everything.


Also mine her Mead ab


Jhon77 said:


> I spend 150 on packs so yes and sometimes more yes it's worth it is it worth it for Cali Connection I just grew there purple chemm it is the worst one out of all of them the smell everything.


Also hermi half way threw the grow


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Oct 12, 2017)

Dexxxy said:


> So even after reading so many pages. I am a new grower that wants to play with some Jedi Kush, as a entry level grower would it be worth blowing 60-100$ for some packs at CC?



No.


----------



## OldPork (Oct 12, 2017)

I had good outdoor success a couple of years back with CC Buddha Tahoe OG. Nice rockhard kush nuggs that will knock your socks off. 
Also love the Reserva Privada OG#18 also from California stock I believe, but you best have some odor control because that stuff smells like a skunk rotting in a diesel barrel


----------



## Dexxxy (Oct 12, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> No.


Then what would you recommend?


----------



## atomicDETH (Oct 12, 2017)

I got 4 chem4 og week 2_ of flower I'm excited!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Oct 12, 2017)

Dexxxy said:


> Then what would you recommend?


Bodhi, Strayfox, Sin City, RedEyed Genetics just to name a couple.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Oct 12, 2017)

Dexxxy said:


> Then what would you recommend?


Give OregonEliteSeeds a check. Or check out what IncanLama has on insta.


----------



## natasdaisy (Oct 23, 2017)

just randomely found this thread and wanna say, reserva privida headband was one of the best tasting strains i have grown..... but it hermied like crazy. still trying to replace that flav but nanners are a deal breaker


----------



## budman111 (Oct 23, 2017)

The one and only Feminized seed to hermie on me out of dozens upon dozens of Feminized seeds I have done was a Cali Tahoe OG.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm running Cali cons boss hog and a load of chem 91 sk va, no nuts etc so fari flipped 21 days ago so still a way to go yet though but so far do good


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Mar 16, 2018)

Few more pics after I tidied and staked em up ect day 22 all dif chems


----------



## OldPork (Mar 17, 2018)

Just picked up some CC Buddha Tahoe OG seeds. Got 3 freebie seeds of Calicon Fruit Punch, hoping they're good.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Apr 14, 2018)

Cali cons boss Hoggs and chem 91 at day 49 since I flipped, no probs at all so far


----------



## bdigi (Apr 16, 2018)

i have also had a good experience running CC's boss hogg and 91 chem. i have stressed both with less than optimum conditions (over-fertilized and temps at 80+) and have had no issues with herming.


----------



## OldPork (May 5, 2018)

OldPork said:


> Just picked up some CC Buddha Tahoe OG seeds. Got 3 freebie seeds of Calicon Fruit Punch, hoping they're good.


Happy to report 5/6 germ rate on my Buddha Tahoe OG and 6/6 for my Reserva Privada OG#18


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2018)

I'll probably end up grabbing the sfv, tahoe and louis og from cal con's website in the near future. Try to find a solid og minus the herm lol, sure I've heard good and a lot of bad but that is conjecture so I'll find out for myself. 

Just test run seeds before you try vegging them out big and waste a lot of time.


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 12, 2018)

I am trying out the Lemon Tart from Cali Connection. Wish I could find a report for it.


----------



## Og grumble (Aug 18, 2018)

thump easy said:


> I dont want to argue about it but the phenoes are endless if it were gage green or barnies or even fuck im getting old um well fuck it. But if chances were you only grew a few versions there could have been alot that you didnt get. I was once ignorant but i can see now that its a roll of the dice we won chalice on just looks it was best flower and best sativa fuck me it was a group effert we won the wax that was true win. But as i break away from bullshit deseption propaganda we won with space candy truthfully that phenoe was just flavor no high it never made it to the judges the entries were booboo looking and just on looks the grabed 2 and won!!! but the gold plate was bogas to me.. As you see i couldnt be on paper because of my felonies so 2 out of 4 us got to shine.. What im saying is dont believe everthing you read and dare to try and base an opionion on just one or a few strains i usto hate serve and started breeding because he didnt sell me seeds on a whole scale lolz but know i see that aint cool and he does have shit still penitrating the menues to this day no i aint gona suck his dick but thats my view as honest as i see it.View attachment 4007770 View attachment 4007770View attachment 4007771 as alot of hype actualy politics and money play a big roll actually 5 of us got involved and this trophy sat in my garage for months its the origianal tony me dillion. harley and rick the grower that got this trophy i couldnt fine the first guy so i gave it to dillion.. The only true win the others were trash i gave it to one of the two things aint always what they seem but i say that this guys gear is good with that of a few chances we take with any breeders gear thats my two cent gee money. I cant live a lie but i can give you my honest opionion. Good luck serve!!


You and swerve must have had the same grammar teacher...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 25, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> You and swerve must have had the same grammar teacher...


Probly not o grew up in south Pomona very crazzy at the time i was growing up!!!


----------

